# من يقف امام كلامك يا رب ... بدعة التحريف وعدم الوحى



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اصدقائى واحبائى مشرفين واعضاء المنتدى جميعاً*

*تحية وسلام ..*

*اليوم اقدم لكم كتاباً رائعاً فى الرد على دعوه التحريف وعدم الوحى الالهى *

*ليس كتاباً عادياً صدقونى ..*

*بل هو مرجع ...*

*مرجع لكل انسان يبغى المعرفه والحقيقه ...*

*هذا الكتاب من وجهة نظرى ونظر كثيرين جدا جدا قرأوه يُعد بمثابة قوه غير عاديه لدحض مزاعم التحريف وعدم الوحى ....*

*أقرأوه بعناية ...... وفهم ..... وتعمق ...*


*وانا على يقين بأننى لن اجد اى تعليق ينتقده *

*لقد فضلت ان انشره كامرً هنا لما يحويه من معلومات هائله *

*وعلميه ..*

*ومنطقيه ..*

*تحياتى اليكم جميعاً*

*وصلواتكم ...*

*...................................................................*





*الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقاده *​
*والقائلين بتحريفه *
​


*المقدمة*
*قال الرب يسوع المسيح " على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت18:16) . وبالفعل قامت أبواب الجحيم ضد الكتاب المقدس وهاجمته بجميع الأسلحة والحيل عبر العصور وألقت بالشك من حوله ولكنها كانت تتحطم دائماً على هذه الصخرة ، صخرة الإيمان . كما وعد قائلاً " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول "(مت35:24) ، وأيضاً " لأني ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها " (ار12:1) . كما حذر " لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب " (تث16:22-18) ، " أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة " (رؤ19:22-20) .*
*فقد تكاتف ضده كل الذين ينكرون وحيه ويرفضون سلامته من التحريف والتبديل مثل الوثنيين الذين يؤمنون بتعدد الآلهة والنقاد الماديين الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود الله ولا بكلامه أو وحيه ولا بالنبوّات أو المعجزات ، ومدارس اللاهوت التحررية التي تأثرت بآراء النقاد الملحدين ، والإخوة المسلمين الذين أنكروا وحيه لوجود خلافات جوهرية بينه وبين القرآن ، بل والعقيدة الإسلامية بصفة عامة .*
*وفي هذا الكتاب نؤكد ، بالدليل العلمي الموثق ، حقيقة وصحة كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل حدث وكل رواية في الكتاب المقدس مستعينين بمئات السجلات والمراجع والوثائق العلمية والتاريخية ، المدنية والدينية ، اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلامية والوثنية والنقدية ، وما توصل إليه علم الآثار من كشوف وحفريات ومخطوطات . وذلك إلى جانب شهادة القرآن والحديث والسيرة النبوية لصحة وسلامة أسفار الكتاب المقدس عبر تاريخه ، منذ أيام يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسى النبي ، وعزرا الكاهن والكاتب ، والرب يسوع المسيح ، الذي يؤكد القرآن أنه جاء مصدقا بالتوراة وأنها كانت بين يديه " وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ " (آل عمران:50) ، ونبي المسلمين الذي يؤكد القرآن أنه جاء مصدقا بهما وأنهما كانا بين يديه وقد شهد لهما وأحتكم بأحكام التوراة قائلاً " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ " (المائدة:43) ، وقال عن الإنجيل " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإنجيل بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ " (المائدة:47) . *
*ونرجو من الله القدير أن يستخدم هذا الكتاب لمجده وأن يكون سبب بركة لكل من يبحث عن الحق بعقله وفكره وقلبه وسبب هداية لكل من تشكك في كتابه المقدس ، كقول أيوب " قد أقام كلامك العاثر وثبت الركب المرتعشة " (أي4:4) ، وقول الرب يسوع المسيح " كلامك هو حق " (يو17:17) . *
*عيد الميلاد المجيد 7/1/2005م **القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*
*29/ كيهك /1721 ش *

*- 5 -*​
*مدخل للكتاب*
*نقد الكتاب المقدس *
*والتشكيك فيه والقول بتحريفه*​​

*1 ـ أسباب ظهور مدارس نقد الكتاب المقدس والتشكيك فيه :*
*بدأت عملية نقد الكتاب المقدس ، وخاصة العهد القديم ، منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية ولكنها كانت منصبة على آيات محددة في التوراة ، أسفار موسى الخمسة ، أما النقد بصورته المادية الشاملة فقد أتخذ شكلاً كثيفاً ابتداء من القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر الميلاديين . وقد أنصب معظم نقد علماء النقد الماديين على أسفار موسى الخمسة ، التوراة ، وركزوا عليها أكثر من بقية أسفار العهد القديم . وللأسف فقد تأثر معظم هؤلاء النقاد بالفلسفات المادية الجدلية الإلحادية التي لا تؤمن بوجود الله أو التي تقول أن الله لا يتدخل في التاريخ ، أو أن الطبيعة هي الله ، والتي سادت القرنين 17و18م واستمرت آثارها حتى الآن . واعتقد بعضها بأزلية المادة أو أن الإنسان والخليقة وجدا بالمصادفة ، ورفعت من قيمة الإنسان على حساب الله ووضعته موضع الإله في هذا العالم ، وزعمت أن الدين مسخر لخدمة الأغنياء على حساب الفقراء ، كما قال كارل ماركس " الدين أفيون الشعوب " ! ورفضت أي سلطة لله أو ما يسمى بإله لأن الله في نظر بعضها لا يتدخل في شئون الكون ، أو أن الله والطبيعة واحد " فالطبيعة هي الله ، والله هو الطبيعة " . *
*ونتيجة لكل ذلك فقد رفضت الإعلان الإلهي والوحي والمعجزات والنبوات وما جاء في الكتاب المقدس وقالت أن ما جاء به ليس إلا أساطير قديمة أخترعها البشر من وحي خيالهم !! وفيما يلي أهم المذاهب والحركات والفلسفات التي أدت إلى نقد الكتاب المقدس :*
*(1) سيبنوزا ومذهب الحلولية أو وحدة الوجود :*
*يقول مذهب الحلولية أو وحدة الوجود أن الله والكون واحد أو أن الله يحل في الكون ! ومن الذين قالوا بهذا المذهب الفيلسوف اليهودي باروخ سبينوزا (**Baruch Spinoza**) ، (1632- 1677م) الذي اعتبر الله والطبيعة أسمين لحقيقة واحدة(1) ، ووصف الله بأنه ليس خارج الطبيعة وليس وراءها بل الله والطبيعة واحد(2)!! ونظر إلى عقولنا البشرية الكثيرة على أنها جزء من العقل الإلهي ، وأنها تنمو كلما ازددنا اقتراباً من التوحد بالله ، أو التوحد بالعالم ، وهو ما يعني نفس الشيء(3)! ومن ثم رفض الإيمان بالمعجزات وقال " لا شيء ، إذاً ، يحدث في الطبيعة يتعارض مع نواميسها الكونية ، كلا ، فكل شيء يتفق معها ويتبعها 000 فهي تحفظ ترتيب ثابت وغير متغير " !! وفي الحقيقة " فالمعجزة التي تتعارض مع الطبيعة أو تكون فوقها هي محض عبس " !! وقال أيضاً " يجب أن نتأكد بصورة كاملة أن كل حدث مذكور في الكتاب المقدس قد حدث بالضرورة مثل أي حدث آخر بحسب نواميس الطبيعة "(4)!!*
*وعلل المعجزات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس بتعليلات مادية فاعتبر انشقاق البحر لبني إسرائيل عند خروجهم من مصر مجرد رياح شرقية شقت لهم في البحر طريقاً وأن الأنبياء لجئوا لسرد قصص المعجزات والأمثال والحكايات التي تتناسب مع عقلية الشعب ، وأن للأنبياء والرسل تأثيراً كبيراً على الناس ، بالمقارنة بالفلاسفة والعلماء ، ويرجع هذا إلى الأسلوب البياني الساحر الذي أمتاز به أصحاب الديانات من الأنبياء والرسل بحكم طبيعة رسالتهم وشدة عواطفهم . ثم يقول أننا لو فسرنا التوراة على هذا الأساس لما وجدنا فيها شيئاً يتناقض مع العقل(5)!!*
*ورفض روايات القيامة المذكورة في الأناجيل وقال عن المسيحية " لقد بشر الرسل الذين جاءوا بعد المسيح بآلام المسيح لكل البشر كدين للعالم كله " ولم يؤمن بالقيامة وبالتالي جعل المسيحية بلا أمل في الحياة الأبدية(6)!!*
*وأنكر أن الأنبياء تكلموا بإعلان إلهي وأن الله قد أوحي إليهم وأعتبر ما كتبوه مثله مثل الرسائل التي كتبها الرسل والتي قال عنها " أن أسلوب التعبير والحديث الذي استخدمه الرسل في الرسائل يبين بوضوح أنها لم تكتب بإعلان أو بأمر إلهي ، ولكنها كتبت بأسلوب وحكمة كتابها "(7)!! *
*وكتب كتاباً في السياسة والدين نقد فيه العهد القديم وكان هو أول من بدأ بكتابة ما عرف فيما بعد بالنقد العالي للكتاب المقدس ، خاصة العهد القديم(8). ودعي سبينوزا بـ " أب النقد الكتابي الحديث " .*
*(2) مذهب الربوبية(9) **Deism**:*
*الذي نادى بدين طبيعي يعتمد على العقل وينكر الوحي ويرفض تدخل الله في نواميس الكون ويركز على الأخلاق . وبرغم أنه يؤمن بالله كالسبب الأول في خلق الكون(10) لكنه يقول أن الله لم يتدخل بعد ذلك في أموره !! ويرفض الإعلان الإلهي والوحي والمعجزات والنبوّات ، وبالتالي الكتاب المقدس ، ويرفض الأديان عموماً خاصة التي تؤمن بالوحي الإلهي باعتباره كلام الله المنزّل من السماء !! وقد بدأ هذا المذهب في القرن السابع عشر في أمريكا كحركة حديثة نتيجة للاكتشافات العلمية ونجاح طرقها العلمية ، وقد وُصف في القرن الـ 18 بالدين الطبيعي ، في كتابات ما سمي بعصر الاستنارة . وقد ركز أصحاب هذا المذهب على العقل والخبرات الشخصية بطريقة مبالغ فيها ، وحاولوا الإجابة على الأسئلة الدينية بعيدا عن الإعلان الإلهي واهتموا بما يكتشفه الإنسان بالعقل فقط . وهكذا لم يعد الدين ، بالنسبة لهم ، إلا مجموعة أخلاقيات وأن ما هو فوق الطبيعة يدرك بالعقل فقط !!*
*(3) الحركة الإنسانية **Humanism** :*
*وخاصة الإنسانية الحديثة ، التي ترفض المعجزات وكل ما هو فوق الطبيعة وتركز بالدرجة الأولى على قيمة الإنسان وقدرته على تحقيق الذات عن طريق العقل والعلم والعاطفة الإنسانية(11). يقول **UU Minister Kenneth Phifer** : " يعلمنا المذهب الإنساني أنه ليس** من الأخلاق أن ننتظر من الله أن يعمل لنا . فيجب أن نعمل نحن لنوقف الحروب والجرائم والأعمال الوحشية في هذا العصر وعصور المستقبل فلدينا قوات مدركة ولدينا درجة عالية من الحرية في اختيار ما نفعله ، فالإنسانية تعلمنا أنه مهما كانت فلسفتنا عن الكون فالمسئولية المطلقة في هذا العالم الذي نعيش فيه تقع علينا "(12). *
*(4) الفلسفة التجريبية **Empiricism** :*
*التي تعتقد أن المعرفة كلها مستمدة من التجربة والخبرة المحسوسة(13). وتقول أن نظرياتنا العلمية يجب أن تبنى على ملاحظاتنا للعالم وليس على الحدث *
*والإيمان(14). ومن أهم فلاسفة هذه المدرسة جون لوك(15)وجورج باركلي(16) ودافيد هيوم(17) الذي تبنى فكر سبينوزا المضاد لما هو فوق الطبيعة وبصفة خاصة ما يختص بالمعجزات وكان منطقه هو :*
*(1) المعرفة والمعتقدات مبنية على الخبرة ، فكلما كانت خبرتنا اعتيادية أو متماثلة ، كلما كانت معتقداتنا ومعرفتنا أكيدة .*
*(2) " وقد تأسست هذه النواميس التي للطبيعة على خبرة ثابتة وغير متغيرة " .*
*(3) " وعلى الرجل الحكيم أن يجعل إيمانه متناسب مع البرهان " .*
*(4) " ولذا فالبرهان ضد المعجزات " !! *
*(5) " المعجزة هي انتهاك لنواميس الطبيعة " .*
*(6) ومن ثم فعلى الحكيم أن لا يؤمن بالمعجزات(18).*
*(5) الفلسفة الوضعية **Positivism** :*
*والتي أسسها أوجست كونت وتهتم بالظواهر والوقائع اليقينية الإيجابية فقط وترفض كل تفكير تجريدي في الأسباب المطلقة وتعتبر العلوم الطبيعية المصدر الوحيد للمعرفة الحقيقة(19). وهي تهتم بالإنسان وتضعه في مركز الكون ، وقد تحدت الدين واتخذت موقفاً عدائياً من الوحي الإلهي ، بدرجات متفاوتة ، وأنكرت الغيبيات والإلهيات ، ومن ثم تحول هؤلاء النقاد إلى هدامين للكتاب المقدس .*
*(6) عصر التنوير **Enlightenment** أو عصر العقل :*
*بدأ هذا العصر في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر ، في أوربا ، ليقدم ، حسب وجهة نظر رواده ، أخلاقيات وجماليات (فنون الجمال) ومعرفة مبنية على الاستنارة العقلية بعيداً عن الدين ، واعتبر قادة هذه الحركات أنفسهم كالنخبة الشجاعة للعقليات التي تقود العالم نحو التقدم والخروج من عصر اللاعقلانية ، التي تقوم على الحدس أو الغريزة أو الشعور أو الإيمان والخرافة والطغيان التي بدأت خلال فترة زمنية أسموها بالعصور المظلمة . يقول الفيلسوف الإنجليزي برتراند راسل (1873 -1970م)(20)، عن عصر التنوير " لقد كانت حركة التنوير مرتبطة بانتشار المعرفة العلمية . كان الناس في الماضي يسلمون بأمور كثيرة ارتكازا إلى سلطة أرسطو والكنيسة ، ولكن الآن أصبح الاتجاه الجديد هو الإقتداء بآراء العلماء . وكما أن البروتستانتية قد طرحت ، في الميدان الديني ، الفكرة القائلة أن كل شخص ينبغي أن يتصرف حسب تقديره هو ، فكذلك أصبح من واجب الناس الآن ، في الميدان العلمي أن يتطلعوا بأنفسهم ، بدلاً أن من يضعوا ثقتهم العمياء في أقوال أولئك الذين كانوا يدافعون عن النظريات البالية "(21) . وقد نتج عن هذا العصر الأفكار التالية : *
*(1) الفكر الطبيعي أو المذهب الطبيعي (**Pantheism**- وحدة الوجود)(22) الذي ينادي بأن الله والطبيعة واحد " الله هو الكل والكل هو الله " أو أن الكون - الطبيعة - والله مترادفان وأن كل فرد هو جزء من الكون أو الطبيعة وبالتالي هو جزء من الله ، ومن هذا المذهب خرجت فكرة أخرى (**Panentheism**)(23) تقول أن الله موجود داخل كل خليقة وأن الله هو القوة الحية وراء الكون ، وأن الكون هو جزء من الله الذي هو أعظم من الطبيعة وحدها .*
*(2) الفكر الأخلاقي الذي يركز على الأخلاق بعيدا عن الوحي ويتجاهل الدين تماماً *
*(3) الفكر الأسطوري الذي نادى بأن ما جاء في الكتب الدينية مجرد أساطير شعبية ابتكرها خيال الإنسان . *
*(4) الفكر التطوري الذي نادى به رجال التاريخ الطبيعي وأهمهم سبنسر وداروين الذين تصوروا ، خطأ بنظرة فلسفية مادية ، من خلال دراستهم للحفريات الخاصة بالإنسان البدائي والقبائل البدائية تطور فكرة وجود الروح في جميع الأجسام . *
*وقد كتب في هذا العصر موسوعة أعدتها جماعة من الكتاب والعلماء بفرنسا من الذين أداروا ظهورهم لتعاليم الدين والفلاسفة المتافيزيقيين (الذين يبحثون فيما وراء الطبيعة) ورأوا في العلم وحده القوة الدافعة الجديدة في الميدان العقلي . وكان أبرز فلاسفة هذا العصر فولتير(**24)** وجان جاك روسو(25) بفرنسا ، وكانت(26) وفشته(27) وهيجل(28) في ألمانيا . *
*وقد تأثر بفلسفة هيجل في التاريخ الألماني فيرديناند كريستيان باور **Ferdinand Christian Bauer** (1792 – 1860م) والذي أسس مدرسة توبنجن **Tubingen** الألمانية لتفسير العهد الجديد والتي كانت أكثر حركة مثيرة للجدل في القرن التاسع عشر . وقد زعمت هذه المدرسة أن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قد كتب في القرن الثاني الميلادي(29)!!*
*وجاء الفيلسوف الألماني نيتشه ، عدو المسيح ، (1844 – 1900م) ، ونادى بالنظرية اليونانية القديمة التي تفضل الأقوى ، الأوفر صحة والأقوى شخصية ، على الضعيف والسادة على العبيد !! وكان يرى أن أخلاق السادة يرتبط فيها الخير بالاستقلال والكرم والاعتماد على النفس ، وما شابه ذلك ، أي جميع الفضائل التي يتصف بها الإنسان " ذو النفس الكبيرة " عند أرسطو . أما النقائص المقابلة فهي الخضوع والوضاعة والتهيب وما إلى ذلك ، وهذه تمثل الشر . وهنا نجد التقابل*
*بين الخير والشر يعادل على وجه التقريب التضاد بين النبيل والحقير(30)!! *
*ونادى بالإنسان السوبرمان ونظرية البقاء للأصلح وكان يحتقر النساء ولا يثق في قدراتهن العقلية وكان يعتقد أن لكل فعل حسن مساوئ وانتهت حياته بالجنون وقال في أفول الأصنام " اليوم لا نمتلك من العلوم إلا بقدر ما نحن مستعدين لقبول شهادة الحواس ،- حيث نقويها ونستخدمها ، حيث تعلمنا أن نفكر حتّى أقصى إمكانياتنا . أما البقية فهي ما زالت تجهض تفكيرنا ، ما زالت ما قبل علمية : أعني الميتافيزيقا ، اللاهوت ، علم النفس ، أو نظرية المعرفة . أو أيضا العلم الشكلي ، نظرية العلامات : كعلم المنطق ، أو أيضا هذا المنطق التطبيقي، أقصد به الرياضيات . هنا الحقيقة لا تظهر أبدا ، ولا حتّى كمشكل؟ وقليلا ما يوجد فيها سؤال لمعرفة القيمة العامة لاصطلاح سيميولوجي كما نجد عليه المنطق(31).*
*وتصور أن وجود الله يكون على حساب الإنسان ومن ثم قال أن الإله مات !! وقال أن الآلهة مجرد رموز من خلق الشعراء و " أن الإله المسيحي مجرد افتراض ، ولكني أريدكم أن لا تفترضوا وراء حدود آلهتكم الخلاقة . هل تستطيعون أن تخلقوا إلهاً ؟ إذا فلا تحدثوني عن أي إله ، ولكنكم تستطيعون أن تخلقوا الإنسان الأعلى 000 إذا كان هناك آلهة فكيف أستطيع أن أتحمل ألا أكون إلهاً !"(32). *


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*7 ـ نظرية التطور وأثارها الإلحادية المدمرة : *
*  نادت الفلسفات المادية القديمة التي أعتنقها فلاسفة اليونان والتي قالت بأزلية الكون والمادة بفكرة التطور قبل الميلاد بقرون ، وقال بها قبل دارون العالم الفرنسي لامارك (1744 - 1829) ، الذي كان أو من جعل من التطور مذهباً بارزاً ، وقال أن الكائنات الحية قد نقلت السمات التي اكتسبتها أثناء حياتها من جيل إلى جيل ، وبهذه الصورة تطورت هذه الكائنات . وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تطورت الزرافات من حيوانات شبيهة بالبقر الوحشي عن طريق إطالة أعناقها شيئا فشيئاً من جيل إلى جيل عندما كانت تحاول الوصول إلى الأغصان الأعلى فالأعلى لأكل أوراقها . ثم ليبل (1832م) الذي قال بالقدم السحيق للأرض والحياة(33).*
*  ثم جاء سبنسر (ولد 1820م) وقال بعدم تلاشي المادة أو فنائها وبقاء الطاقة ، واستمرار الحركة وثبات العلاقة بين القوى (المادة أزلية لا تستحدث ولا تفنى) ، وأن التاريخ الكلي لجميع الأشياء هو ظهورها من بدء مجهول غير مدرك ، واختفاؤها في مجهول غير مدرك ، وقال أن التطور هو " تجمع لأجزاء المادة يلازمه تشتيت أو تبديد للحركة ، تنتقل خلاله المادة من حالة التجانس المنقطع غير المحدود إلى حالة التباين المتلاصق المحدود " . كما قال أن الوحدة في الفرد أيضاً ستتحول إلى تمزق وتفسخ ، وينتهي ذلك التناسق وهو الحياة إلى تفشي الفساد وهو الموت ، وستتحول الأرض إلى مسرح من الفوضى والدمار والفساد وتنتهي إلى السديم والغبار الذي أتت منه . وبذلك تصبح دورة التطور والانحلال دورة تامة ، ولكن ستبدأ هذه الدورة من جديد مرة ثانية ، وثالثة إلى ما لا نهاية(34).  *
*  وقال عن الدين أنه كان أول الأمر عبادة طائفة من الآلهة والأرواح ، المتشابهة قليلاً أو كثيراً في كل أمة . وتطور الدين إلى فكرة إله مركزي قوي قادر على كل شيء ، أتبع كل الآلهة له ونسق أعمالها وصلاحيتها . لقد أوحت الأحلام والأشباح على ما يحتمل إلى تصور أول الآلهة 000 لقد كان الله في أول الأمر في اعتقادهم شبحاً دائم الوجود ، وأن أقوياء الرجال في هذه الدنيا تنتقل قواهم ، وسلطانهم إلى أشباحهم التي تظهر بعد موتهم . وكان لابد** من استرضاء هذه الأشباح واستعطافها . وتطورت طقوس الجنائز إلى عبادة ، وأخذت جميع مظاهر الاستعطاف التي تقدم للزعيم أو القائد على هذه الأرض تستخدم في الاحتفالات والصلوات والتزلف والتقرب إلى الآلهة . وبدأ تقديم الهدايا إلى الآلهة 00الخ(35). *
*  ثم نشر تشارلز داروين سنة 1859م كتابه* *" أصل الأنواع "* *، وناقش فيه نظريته في النشوء والارتقاء منطلقاً من مقدمة منطقية أساسية هي : " يعتمد تطور الكائنات الحية على الصراع من أجل البقاء . ويفوز القوي في الصراع ، في حين يُحكم على الضعيف بالهزيمة والنسيان " . ويقول أنه يوجد صراع قاس من أجل البقاء ونزاع أبدي في الطبيعة يتغلب فيه القوي على الضعيف دائماً ، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى حدوث التطور ولذا فقد سمى كتابه " أصل الأنواع بواسطة الانتقاء الطبيعي أو الحفاظ على الأجناس المفضلة في الصراع من أجل البقاء " ! ويكرر في كتابه عبارات " ؛ " الانتقاء الطبيعي " و " الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس " و " التزاوج المختار " 000 الخ . وأعتبر أن أصل الحياة ظهر في صورة هلامية  تسمى بالجبلة أو البروتوبلازم ونواة وهي ما يسميه علماء الأحياء بالخلية ، وكل الأحياء تتكون من خلية واحدة أو خلايا متعددة . وقد تطورت هذه الخلية ومرت بمراحل منها مرحلة القرد ، انتهاء بالإنسان(36)!!*
*  وقال دارون ودعاة التطور إن للبشر والقردة الحديثة أسلافاً مشتركة ، وقد تطورت هذه الكائنات بمرور الزمن فصار بعضها قردة اليوم ، في حين أصبحت مجموعة أخرى ، اتبعت فرعاً آخر من فروع التطور ، إنسان اليوم !! أي أن الإنسان العصري قد تطور من أحد أنواع المخلوقات الشبيهة بالقردة ! ويقولون أنه أثناء عملية التطور المزعومة هذه ، والتي يفترض أنها قد بدأت منذ حوالي أربعة إلى خمسة ملايين سنة ، وجدت بعض الأشكال الانتقالية بين الإنسان العصري وأسلافه ، ووفقاً لهذا السيناريو الخيالي وضع دعاة التطور قائمة بأربع فئات أساسية هي : (1) القرد الجنوبي ، (2) الإنسان القادر على استخدام الأدوات ، (3) الإنسان منتصب القامة ، (4) الإنسان العاقل . وأطلقوا على ما يزعمون أنه الأسلاف الأولى لكل من الإنسان والقرد اسم القرد الأفريقي الجنوبي(37)!!*
* كما زعموا أن الحياة قد بدأت بخلية تكونت بمحض الصدفة ! وقالوا أنه منذ أربعة بلايين سنة خضعت أعداد متنوعة من المركبات الكيميائية التي لا حياة فيها إلى تفاعل حدث في جو الأرض البدائي ، وفيه حثت الصواعق والضغط هذه*
*المركبات على تكوين أول خلية حية(38)!!   *
*  وتفترض النظرية أن كل مرحلة من مراحل التطور أعقبت التي قبلها بطريقة حتمية ، أي العوامل الخارجية هي التي تحدد نوعية هذه المرحلة ، أما خط سيرها ذاته بمراحله جميعها فهو خط مضطرب لا يسعى إلى غاية مرسومة أو هدف بعيد لأن الطبيعة التي أوجدته غير عاقلة ولا* *واعية وتتخبط بشكل عشوائي !!*
*  وهكذا نسف تفسير داروين الطبيعي الغاية من وجود الله ومعه فكرة الخلق ، إذ جعل هذا التفسير الإنسان مماثلاً تماماً للحيوانات ، وخلق تياراً فكريا مادياً وتفاقم الصراع بين العلم والدين ، وكما يقول برتراند راسل " لقد سدد مذهب داروين إلى علم اللاهوت ضربة قاسية تماماً كما فعل كوبرنيكوس في عالم الفلك ، فالداروينية لم تجعل فحسب من الضروري التخلي عن الاعتقاد بثبات الأنواع والتخلي عن فكرة آتيان الله بأعمال الخلق المنفصلة التي يبدو أن سفر التكوين في الكتاب المقدس يؤيدها . بل أنها جعلت من الضروري أن نفترض انقضاء حقب سحيقة منذ بداية الحياة . الأمر الذي صدم مشاعر المؤمنين بالأرثوذكسية الدينية "(39). وقال الأمريكي وليم درابر " إذا افترضنا عدم وجود جنة عدن وأيام ستة تم فيها خلق الكون ، فهذا يعني أن العقيدة الدينية كلها كانت مجرد بنية زائفة "(40). *
*  وطبق داروين هذه النظرية على الدين وقال أن الدين نِشأ أولاً على الإيمان بقوى روحية غير مرئية ثم الإيمان بقوى سحرية ثم أنتقل إلى الوثنية أو تعدد الآلهة حتى وصل إلى غايته في التوحيد !! ورفض ما جاء في العهد القديم مثل برج بابل وظهور قوس قزح بعد الطوفان 00 الخ وباختصار فقد قال أن " كل شيء في الطبيعة هو نتيجة للنواميس الثابتة "(41).*
*  وكان ظهور هذه النظرية سبباً في ترك الأديان وانتشار الإلحاد وعبادة الطبيعة وإنكار الكتب الدينية والوحي والأنبياء عموماً ونفي وجود الله ووجود آدم وحواء 00 الخ ونتج عن هذه النظرية سيطرة الأفكار المادية على عقول المفكرين ومناداتهم بخضوع الإنسان للمادة وعبادة الطبيعة التي قال عنها داروين " الطبيعة تخلق كل شيء ولا حد لقدرتها على الخلق "!!*
*õ** وجعل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، كما يقول جيمس بيرك في كتابه عندما تغير العالم ، تتجه لتبني أفكار التطور الدارينية " وتحركت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أسرع من أي كنيسة أخرى ، وكانت قد سمحت للكاثوليك بمناقشة التطور بعد صدور كتاب  بيوس الثاني عشر في عام 1951م بعنوان الجنس الإنساني "(42).*
*õ** وكانت وراء نظرية فرويد (1856 – 1939م) في التحليل النفسي والذي فسر الدين تفسيراُ جنسيا حيث يقول فرويد أنه تناول هذا الموضوع في كتابه " الطوطم والمحرم" سنة 1912، " وبدأت المناقشة ببعض الملحوظات التي ساقها داروين وضمت بها فكرة قال بها أتكنسون (عالم اجتماع) تقول أن الناس عاشت في الأزمنة البدائية في عشائر صغيرة ، كل منها يحكمها ذكر قوي " وتلخص فكره في أن الدين هو الشعور بالندم من قتل الأولاد لأبيهم الذي حرمهم من الاستمتاع بأمهم ثم صار عبادة للأب ، ثم عبادة الطوطم ، ثم عبادة القوى الخفية في صورة الدين السماوي ، وكل الأدوار تنبع وترتكز على عقدة أوديب " . وقوله بحيوانية الإنسان ، فالإنسان عنده حيوان جنسي ، لا يملك إلا الانصياع لأوامر الغريزة* *وإلا وقع فريسة الكبت المدمر للأعصاب(43). *
*õ** وكذلك نظرية جان بول سارتر (مواليد 1905) في الوجودية الإلحادية . وهذه الفلسفة تقوم أساسا على نظرة الإنسان كفرد وترى أن " وجوده" هو أهم صفاته ، وانه غاية بذاته ، ولا أهداف " ما ورائية " لوجوده ، بل هو الذي يحدد أهدافه بنفسه . وتؤكد من جهة أخرى أن حرية الإنسان مطلقة ولا حدود لها(44). وأن وجود الإله مستحيل ، حيث أن الموجود – في – ذاته – ولأجل – ذاته هو تصور غير ممكن وغير معقول(45). ورفض وجود الله لأنه تصور أن وجود الله يلغي وجوده وقال " إذا كان الله موجوداً فالإنسان عدم " . كما قال أيضا " أن وجود الله يعطل وجودي أنا " ، وأيضاً " إذا انفجرت الحرية مرة أخرى في روح الإنسان ، لم يبق للآلهة على هذا الإنسان آية سلطة "(46).*
*õ** كما فرضت العنصرية على العلوم الاجتماعية حيث تقول عالمة الأنثروبولوجيا الهندية لاليتا فيدرياتي **Lalita Vidyarthi** " لقد لاقت نظريته (نظرية داروين) الخاصة بالبقاء للأصلح ترحيباً حاراً من قبل علماء العلوم الاجتماعية في ذلك العصر ، الذين اعتقدوا أن البشر قد حققوا مستويات متنوعة من التطور وصلت إلى أوجها في حضارة الرجل الأبيض . وبحلول النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر ، أصبحت العنصرية حقيقة مقبولة لدى الغالبية العظمى من علماء الغرب "(47). *
*  ونتيجة لذلك ظهورت الفاشية النازية والشيوعية الماركسية فغرق العالم في بحور من الدم !! فقد تأثر هتلر بأقوال داروين عن " الانتقاء الطبيعي " و " الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس " و " التزاوج المختار " والتي تتكرر عشرت المرات في كتابه " أصل الأنواع " واستوحى منها أفكار كتابه " كفاحي " الذي ركز على مبدأ البقاء والنصر للأصلح وقال " سوف يصل التاريخ إلى أوجه في إمبراطورية ألفية جديدة تتسم بعظمة لا مثيل لها ، وتستند إلى تسلسل جديد للأجناس تقرره الطبيعة ذاتها " . ويصف المؤرخ هيكمان **Hickman** تأثير الداروينية على هتلر كالآتي : " لقد كان (هتلر) مؤمناً راسخاً بالتطور ومبشراً به . وأيا كانت عقده النفسية الأعمق والأعوص فإن من المؤكد أن (فكرة الصراع كانت مهمة بالنسبة له لأن) 000كتابه كفاحي يبين بوضوح عدداً من الأفكار التطورية ، وخاصة تلك التي تؤكد على الصراع ، والبقاء للأصلح ، وإبادة الضعفاء لإنتاج مجتمع أفضل "(48) ،(49).      *
*õ** وقرأ كارل ماركس (1818 – 1883م) ، ورفيقه إنجلز مؤسسا الشيوعية ، كتاب أصل الأنواع بمجرد ظهوره وانبهرا بالأسلوب المادي الجدلي الذي أتبعه ، كما تأثرا أيضاً بفكر هيجل . وكتب ماركس في " **بيان الحزب الشيوعي** (1848م) استكمالا وتوضيحاً للماركسية . إن هذا المؤلف " يضع الخطوط العريضة لتصور جديد للعالم ، هو المادية المتماسكة ، وهو تصور يضم أيضاً مجال الحياة الاجتماعية والجدل ، باعتباره أكثر نظريات التطور شمولاً وعمقاً ، ونظرية صراع الطبقات ، ونظرية الدور الثوري التاريخي العالمي للبروليتاريا (الطبقة العمالية) – خالقة المجتمع الشيوعي الجديد "(50). وقال كارل ماركس " أن الدين هو تغرب عن الإنسان بالهروب إلى ما يُسمى إله " وأيضاً " إنه أفيون الشعوب 000 من يحدثني عن الله يبغي أن يسلبني مالي وحياتي "(51)**.* 
*õ** واستخدمها أصحاب نظرية الوثائق في الدين ، وقالوا أن الدين بدأ في زمن الإنسان البدائي بالإيمان بالأرواح ووصل بالتطور إلى عبادة الإله الواحد !! بل إن ولهاوزن حاول أن يطبق نظرية هيجل في التاريخ ، والتي تأثرت بدورها بنظرية داروين ، ليبني نظاماً لتطوّر الديانة اليهودية في شبه الجزيرة العربية في عصر ما قبل الإسلام . ويشرح ج . رايت رأي ولهاوزن وغيره من النقاد المتطرفين ، في كتابه دراسة الكتاب المقدس اليوم وغداً فيقول : البناء الذي أقامه جراف وولهاوزن لتاريخ إسرائيل الديني أكّد أن صفحات التوراة تعطينا نموذجاً كاملاً للتطور الديني من عبادة الأرواح في زمن الآباء إلى التوحيد ، عندما جاءت صورة التوحيد النقية في القرنين 6 و5 ق م . وقد عبد الآباء (إبراهيم وأولاده عام 1800 ق م) الأرواح في الأشجار والأحجار والينابيع والجبال 00 الخ ! وكان إله** بني إسرائيل في عصر ما قبل الأنبياء (1000 ق م) إله قبيلة ، يمتد سلطانه إلى أرض فلسطين فقط ! وكان الأنبياء هم مخترعو التوحيد !* *وهم يعنون بهذا أن العبادة اليهودية بدأت بعبادة الأرواح ، ثم تبعتها عبادة آلهة قَبَلية ، وأخيراً ارتقَت إلى عبادة الإله الواحد . ثم قالوا إن الإنسان يقدر أن يحدد تاريخ أي قطعة أدبية بأن يدرس درجة تقدم التعليم الديني الذي تورده ، وحكموا بأنه يستحيل أن الأفكار الرفيعة عن الله التي تعزوها التوراة لإبراهيم وغيره من الآباء تكون من نتاج أفكار إبراهيم وسائر الآباء ، لأن فكرة الوحدانية أسمى من تفكيرهم . ويصف ولهاوزن فكرة أن الله الواحد خلق العالم أنها فكرة لاهوتية تجريدية غير مسموع بها وسط شعب ناشئ .* *ثم يقولون إنهم لما افترضوا أن بالدين تطوراً وارتقاءً ، فلا يناسب أن يُقال عن إبراهيم : وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي **(تكوين 22:18)** لأن فكر إبراهيم الديني لم يكن قد تطور إلى مثل هذه الدرجة من الرقي ، فلا بد أن هذه العبارة كُتبت بعد ذلك بألف سنة(52)**!!* 
*  وبالرغم من كل ما سبق إلا أن نظرية التطور وما جرى عليها من تطور هي أيضاً لم تستطيع أن تقدم دليلاً علمياً مؤكداً على صحتها !! بل ولم يستطع أحد من العلماء الذين ينادون بها أن يبرهنوا على صحتها لأنها بنيت أصلاً على الفلسفة والملاحظات الشخصية وقوة المخيلة وليس على التجربة العلمية ، بل على تكنولوجية بدائية جداً !! ولم تكن هناك مجالات علمية مثل علم الوراثة وعلم الكيمياء الحيوية !! كما كان اكتشاف عالم النبات النمساوي غريغور مندل لقوانين الوراثة سنة 1865م والذي ولد على أثرها علم الوراثة في القرن العشرين من أقوى الضربات التي وجهت لها !! ورفضها معظم العلماء في نهاية القرن العشرين وكتبت ضدها مئات الكتب التي تثبت عدم وقوفها أم الدليل العلمي ويرفض تدريسها حاليا في أكثر من 42 ولاية أمريكية وحلت محلها نظرية جديدة هي نظرية " التصميم الذكي - **Intelligent Design** " التي تقول أن الكون خلقه عقل ذكي جداً (الله) . ويقول عنها عالم الكيمياء الحيوية الأمريكي د . مايكل بيهي أحد الأسماء المشهورة التي تؤيد هذه النظرية : *
*  " على مدى الأربعين سنة الماضية اكتشف علم الكيمياء الحيوية الحديثة أسرار الخلية ، وقد استلزم ذلك من عشرت الآلاف من الأشخاص تكريس أفضل سنوات حياتهم في العمل الممل داخل المختبرات 000 وقد تجسدت نتيجة كل هذه الجهود المتراكمة لدراسة الخلية (ودراسة الحياة عند المستوى الجزيئي) في صرخة عالية ، واضحة حادة تقول : التصميم المبدع !"(53). *
* فنظرية التطور تحمل في ذاتها دليل بطلانها فلم يستطع أحد مطلقاً أن يدعي أو يقول أن المواد غير الحية يمكن أن تجتمع معاً لتكون حياة ، فهذا غير علمي ولم تثبته أية تجربه أو ملاحظة على الإطلاق لأن الحياة لا تولد إلا من حياة وتتكون كل خلية حية بالنسخ من خلية أخرى ، ولم ينجح أي شخص أبداً في العالم في تكوين خلية حية بالجمع بين المواد غير الحية !! ويقر بذلك أيضاً علماء التطور أنفسهم !! فيقول العالم الروسي ألكساندر أوبارين ، أحد أبرز الثقات في نظرية التطور الجزيئي في كتابه " أصل الحياة " الذي نشر سنة 1936م ؛ " لسوء الحظ مازال أصل الخلية سؤلاً يشكل – في الواقع – أكثر نقطة مظلمة في نظرية التطور بأكملها " ! كما أجرى دعاة التطور منذ أوبارين عدداً لا يحصى من التجارب لمحاولة إثبات أن الخلية كان يمكن تكوينها بمحض الصدفة فثبت لهم عكس ذلك . يقول الأستاذ كلاوس دوز ، رئيس معهد الكيمياء الحيوية بجامعة جوهانز جوتنبرج " لقد أدت أكثر من ثلاثين سنة من إجراء التجارب عن أصل الحياة في مجالات التطور الكيميائي والجزيئي إلى الوصول إلى إدراك أفضل لضخامة مشكلة أصل الحياة  على الأرض بدلاً من حلها . وفي الوقت الحالي ، فأن المناقشات الدائرة  حول نظريات وتجارب أساسية في هذا المجال إما أن تنتهي إلى طريق مسدود أو*
*إلى اعتراف بالجهل** "(54)!!*
*  وعلى عكس علماء التطور الذين يندبون فشل نظريتهم ووصولهم إلى طريق مسدود واعترافهم بالجهل ، تقف الغالبية العظمى من العلماء على أرض الإيمان بالله الذي رأوه في أعماله في الكون الذي خلقه بتصميم ذكي ، كما يقول الكتاب " السموات تحدث بمجد الله . والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه " **(مز19 :1) **، ولمسوه بقلوبهم ومشاعرهم وأحاسيسهم وأكد لهم المنطق والعقل العلمي وجوده . وقد قامت مجلة **Le Nouvel Observateur **  الفرنسية الأسبوعية بتحقيق لدى العلماء الفرنسيين فأكتشفت أن الغالبية العظمى منهم يؤمنون بالله . ونشرت أيضاً مؤسسة جيوفاني أنييلي الإيطالية نتائج مماثل لدى العلماء الإيطاليين . ويؤكد عالم الفلك الإنجليزي فريد هُويل **Hoyle** وهو عقل من أكثر العقول ابتكاراً في القرن العشرين أن العالم والإنسان في وسطه لا يمكن أن يكونا ثمرة المصادفة والضرورة . وقال أيضاً " إن اكتشاف كل جزء جديد ، سواء كان الـ (واو **W**) أو (الصفر **Zero**) يظهر هندسات لا تخطر ببال وانسجامات رياضية رائعة الجمال . فقوانين الفيزياء ترعي نظاماً وتماسكاً عظيمين جداً ، حتى يكاد أن يكون عدم التفكير في وجود تصميم مستحيلاً " . ويفسر الأستاذ أنطونيو زيكيكي ، وهو واحد من أعظم علماء الذّرة اليوم تركيب المادة قائلاً " إن الذي صنع العالم كما يقول أينشتاين ، لم يكن بوسعه أن يُحسن اختياراته أكثر من ذلك "(55).  *
*ويقول أرنو بنزياس مكتشف المُحَتَمل لميلاد العالم – الانفجار العظيم – والفائز بجائزة نوبل العام 1978م لعلم فيزياء الفلك ، أنه ما من شيء ثابت ونهائي في العلم أبداً . ثم قال – مخاطباً الله ومستخدما قول المزمور الثامن - أن السؤال الذي أسأله لنفسي هو : " من هو الإنسان حتى تذكره " (مزمور 8)(56)!!             *
*2 - أسباب ظهور هذه الحركات والمذاهب الفكرية والفلسفية : *
*(1) وراثة الفكر الأوربي للفكر الإغريقي الذي يصور عداء الآلهة للإنسان والذي يتجسد في أسطورة **برومثـيوس (إله الصناعة والعلم) التي تقول أنه قام بسرقة النار من الآلهة وأعطاها للهالكين (البشر) حتى يستعملوها فأثار غضب زيوس ، إله السماء والرعد ، وعاقبه بربطه إلى صخرة ، ثم أطلق عليه عقابا أو نسرا اسمه " إثون " ، يأكل كبده في النهار ويقوم زيوس بتجديدها في الليل . في النهاية قام هيراكليس بتحريره ، وعاد إلى أوليمبوس(57). ويعتبر الإغريق قيامه بتقديم النار للبشر دليل على كونه من المساهمين في الحضارة الإنسانية . وقد صار لهذه الأسطورة تأثيرها الكبير على الفكر الأوربي وكانت محور الكثير من المسرحيات والتمثيليات والقصص التي تقف مع الإنسان المظلوم ضد الآلهة القاسية المتجبرة .*
*(2) الأهواء والطمع والكبرياء والغرور والانجراف الشديد للشهوات . فالذين ينقادون لأهوائهم وشهواتهم ينظرون لله ونواميسه كعائق في سبيل إشباعها وتحقيقها ، والمتكبرون والمختالون بأنفسهم يتصورون أن الدين والله حجر عثرة أمام ميولهم ورغبتهم في التحرر من أي قيد ! يقول الفرنسي لا بروير " أود لو أرى إنساناً عفيفاً ، متزناً ، معتدلاً ينكر الله ، فيكون على الأقل ، خالي الغرض والمصلحة ، ولكن التاريخ لم يسجل إلى الآن شيئاً من ذلك ". ويقول العالم باسكال " يقول الملحد : لو كان لي إيمان لتركت الملذات ، وأنا أقول لك : أهجر الملاذ تجد الإيمان "(58). ويقول فولتير " أن الملحد الماكر ، الناكر الجميل ، المفتري ، قاطع الطريق ، وسفاك الدماء يسلك وفق مبادئه إذا كان متأكداً من سهو وعفو البشر . فإذا حذف اسم الله من الوجود ، فهذا المسخ يكون إله نفسه ، فأنه يضحي لهواه بكل ما يبتغي أو بكل ما ينتصب عائقاً أمامه ، والصلوات الأشد رقة ، والبراهين الأكثر تماسكاً ليس لها عمل في قلبه ، كما ليس لها عمل في قلب جائع إلى سفك الدماء . فمن الثابت أن الإلحاد يدفع بالبشر إلى جميع الجرائم في عواصف الحياة العامة "(59).*
*(3) الصراعات الدينية بين الطوائف المسيحية ، خاصة بين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت ؛ فقد ثارت صراعات دينية في القرنين السادس عشر والسابع عشر أحدثت انقساماً كبيراً في أوربا بين مختلف الطوائف من كاثوليك وبروتستانت فتأثر الكثيرون بسبب هذه الحروب التي كان يدافع فيها كل واحد منهم عن عقيدته بكل ثقة وقوة معتقدا أنها العقيدة الأصح !! يقول المفكر الإنجليزي فرنسيس بيكون (1561 – 1626م) " أن أسباب الإلحاد هي الانقسامات ، إذا كانت كثيرة ، لأن أي انقسام أساسي يلهب حماسة الفريقين كليهما وغيرتهم ، ولكن الانقسامات الكثيرة تقود إلى الإلحاد "(60).*
*(4) بداية عصر النهضة العلمية ومقاومة رجال الكنيسة الغربية لها لتأثرها بفلسفة أرسطو على حساب العلم والكتاب المقدس ، فعارضت كوبرنيكوس الذي ولد في بولندا سنة 1473م وجالليوا اللذين قالا بثبات الشمس ودوران الأرض والكواكب حولها !! مما جعل البعض يتصور أن الدين يتعارض مع العلم !!*
*(5) الظلم الاجتماعي الذي كان سائداً في القرون الوسطى فقد كانت معظم الأرضي الزراعية يملكها النبلاء والكنيسة الكاثوليكية في حين أن العاملين في هذه الأرضي لا يستطيعون التصرف إلا في 50% فقط من دخلهم وكانوا يعانون من كل شيء . وهذا جعل البعض يتصور أن الدين يساند الأغنياء ضد الفقراء !!*
*(6) سلطة الكنيسة الغربية وصراعاتها مع أباطرة ألمانيا وبريطانيا والتي أدت إلى انفصال الكنيسة في بريطانيا عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وأسمت نفسها بالإنجليكانية تحت رآسة ملك أو ملكة إنجلترا ، وظهور البروتستانتية كحركة إصلاح لما كان يسود الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من أخطاء مثل حرمان الشعب من قراءة الكتاب المقدس وصكوك الغفران 00الخ ، مما فتح المجال على مصراعيه لكل فرد أو جماعة تفسر الكتاب المقدس حسب هواها بعيدا عن التسليم الرسولي .*
*  وقد أدى كل ذلك إلى إنكار البعض للإعلان الإلهي والوحي والكتب الموحى بها ورفض التقليد والتسليم الرسولي المسلم مرة من المسيح لتلاميذه ومن تلاميذه ورسله لخلفائهم 00 الخ . *
*3 – القول بالتحريف عند الأخوة المسلمين معناه وأسبابه :*
*1 – ما هو التحريف ؟ **التحريف كما أصطلح علماء المسلمين هو تحريف الكلام بمعنى تفسيره على غير معناه بدون دليل وإعطاؤه معنى يخالف معناه الحقيقي . ويعني اصل التحريف في اللغة تبديل المعنى(61). والتحريف اصطلاحاً له معانٍ كثيرة منها : التحريف الترتيبي : أي نقل** الآية من مكانها إلى مكان آخر . ومنها تحريف المعنى وتبديله إلى ما يخالف ظاهر لفظه ، وهذا يشمل التفسير بالرأي ، وكل من فسر الكلام بخلاف حقيقته وحمله على غير معناه فهو تحريف . ومنها تحريف اللفظ : وهو يشمل  الزيادة أو النقص ، والتغيير والتبديل .*
*أولاً : التحريف بالزيادة :** بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب ليس من كلام الكتاب الأصلي .*
*1- الزيادة في الآية بحرف أو اكثر  . *
*2- الزيادة في الآية بكلمة أو أكثر . *
*3- الزيادة في جزء من الكتاب . *
*4- الزيادة في مجموع الكتاب . *
*ثانيأً : التحريف بالنقص :** بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب لا يشتمل على جميع ما كتبه الأنبياء بالروح ، بأنْ يكون قد ضاع بعضه إمّا عمداً ، أو نسياناً ، وقد يكون هذا البعض حرفاً أو كلمةً أو آية أو جزءاً من الكتاب . *
*1- النقص في الآية بحرف أو اكثر . *
*2- النقص في الآية بكلمة أو اكثر . *
*3- النقص في جزء واحد . *
*4- النقص في مجموع الكتاب . *
*  أي التحريف في تبديل كلمة بدل أخرى ، التحريف في تبديل حرف بآخر ، التحريف في تبديل حركة بأخرى . *
*هذا معنى التحريف وأقسامه كما عرفها وبينها علماء المسلمين . *
*والسؤال هو : هل ينطبق معنى التحريف هذا على أسفار الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأن كان البعض يتصور ويزعم حدوث ذلك فهل يستطيع الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية ؟*
*(1) متى حُرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وفي إي عصر تم التحريف ؟ *
*(2) هل تم التحريف قبل القرن السادس الميلادي أم بعده ؟ *
*(3) من الذي حرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ *
*(4) أين حُرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وفي أي بلد من بلاد العالم ؟ *
*(5) لماذا حُرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وما هو الهدف من ذلك ؟ *
*(6) هل يستطيع أحد أن يقدم دليلاً تاريخياً على هذا الزعم ؟ *
*(7) أين نسخة الكتاب المقدس الغير محرفة ؟ وما هي النصوص التي حُرفت ؟ وكيف تستطيع أن تميز بين ما حرف وما لم يحرف ؟*
*(8) كيف تم التحريف ؟ وهل كان في إمكان أحد أن يجمع جميع نسخ العهد القديم والتي كانت موجودة مع اليهود والمسيحيين ، و جميع أسفار العهد الجديد التي كانت منتشرة في عشرات الدول ومئات المدن وألوف القرى ، سواء التي كانت مع الأفراد أو التي كانت في الكنائس ، ثم يقوم بتحريفها وإعادتها إلى من أُخذت منهم؟*
*  ولم يقل أحد قط من المسيحيين سواء من المستقيمين في العقيدة أو الهراطقة  بتحريف الكتاب المقدس عبر تاريخ الكتاب المقدس والمسيحية . وبرغم ظهور الفرق المسيحية المختلفة ، سواء في القرون الأولى أو في العصور الحديثة ، وظهور البدع والهرطقات عبر تاريخ المسيحية ، واختلافها وتباينها في الفكر  والعقيدة حول شخص وطبيعة الرب يسوع المسيح ، فلم تقل فرقة واحدة أو  مجموعة من المجموعات بتحريف الكتاب المقدس .*
*  وقد كان كل من رجال الكنيسة والهراطقة علماء في الكتاب المقدس ، وقد درسوا   كل كلمة فيه وحفظوها عن ظهر قلب وكان لدى كل منهم نسخته الخاصة من  الكتاب المقدس . وقد عُقدت المجامع المكانية والمسكونية ودارت فيها مناقشات حامية حول مفهوم كل منهم لآيات نفس الكتاب المقدس الواحد  ، فقد اختلفوا حول  تفسير بعض آياته ومفهوم كل منهم لها ، وجعل بعضهم آياته  تخدم أفكاره الخاصة ، ولكنهم جميعاً آمنوا بوحي واحد لكتاب مقدس واحد معصوم من الخطأ والزلل .*
*  كما لم يقل أحد من اليهود بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ، وكان قد أنضم إلى المسيحية المئات من كهنة اليهود في السنوات الأولى للبشارة بالإنجيل ، يقول الكتاب " وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في أورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان " **(أع7:6) **. كما دارت مناقشات حامية بين اليهود والمسيحيين حول ما جاء عن المسيح من نبوات في العهد القديم آمن بسببها الآلاف منهم وصاروا مسيحيين **(أع2:17-4)** . *
*  ومن اشهر المناقشات في القرن الثاني الحوار الذي دار بين يوستينوس الشهيد وتريفو اليهودي ، واعتمد كلاهما على آيات نفس الكتاب المقدس الواحد ، العهد القديم ، ولم يتهم أحدهما الآخر بتحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما اختلفا في التفسير والتطبيق . وبرغم ظهور آلاف الترجمات للكتاب المقدس فقد تُرجمت جميعها من النص الأصلي ، العبري والآرامي الذي كتب به العهد القديم ، واليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ، ولدينا له مخطوطات ترجع لأيام الرب يسوع المسيح وأيام رسله الأطهار . *


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*(2) الأخوة المسلمون والقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس وأسبابه**:** يقول هؤلاء بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ، التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل ، برغم شهادة القرآن له وقوله أنه منزل من عند الله وأنه كلام الله ووحيه المنزل على الأنبياء من موسى إلى المسيح ، بل ويعترف القرآن أن هذه الكتب كانت مع نبي المسلمين " بين يديه " وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها ومهيمناً عليها !! والسؤال هنا هو ؛  لماذا يقول هؤلاء بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*  والإجابة هي أن هذا القول جاء كمحاولة لإيجاد مخرج للخلاف القائم بين العقائد    الجوهرية لكل من المسيحية والإسلام ! ومن ثم فلم يقل أحد بتحريف الكتاب المقدس قبل العصور الوسطى وانتشار الإسلام في الأوساط المسيحية وذلك  للأسباب التالية :*
*1 – شهادة القرآن للكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد (التوراة والزبور [ المزامير ] والإنجيل) على أنه كلمة الله الموحى بها وأنه هدى ونور ، ولكن وجود اختلاف في العقائد الجوهرية بينهما أدى إلى القول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس !*
*2 – الاعتقاد بأن الكتاب المقدس بشر بنبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح وعدم وجود ذكر لهذه البشارة المفترضة في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه . وأن كان البعض قد لجأ لتطبيق بعض النبوات التي تنبأ بها أنبياء العهد القديم عن شخص المسيح الآتي والمنتظر ، وكذلك إعلان الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه عن إرسال الباراقليط الروح القدس عليهم في يوم الخمسين ، على أنها هي البشارة التي قيل عنها(62)! *
*3 – الاعتقاد بأن الإنجيل الذي نزل على المسيح هو إنجيل واحد لا أربعة ، وأنه ليس أسفار العهد الجديد التي كتبها تلاميذه ورسله !!*
*4 – الاختلاف حول عقيدة تجسد المسيح وصلبه وفدائه للبشرية بتقديم ذاته فدية عن خلاص العالم كله والتي هي محور الكتاب المقدس بعهديه " فان كلمة الصليب عند*
*الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله " **(1كو18:1)** .*
*5 – الاختلاف حول عقيدة لاهوت المسيح وظهوره في الجسد ووحدته مع الآب والروح القدس ، عقيدة وحدانية الله الجامعة ، الآب والابن والروح القدس ، كالموجود بذاته = الآب ، والناطق بكلمته = الابن، والحي بروحه = الروح القدس. *
*6 – وذلك إلى جانب بعض الاختلافات الأخرى سواء العقيدية أو التشريعية مثل طبيعة الحياة بعد الموت ، في العالم الآخر " لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء " **(مت30:22)** ، " لان ليس ملكوت الله أكلا وشربا . بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس " **(رو14: 17)** ، وقيام المسيحية على أساس الحب بلا حدود ولا قيود ، محبة الأخوة بعضهم لبعض " وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا . كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون انتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا " **(يو34:13)** ، ومحبة الأقرباء ، " تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك " **(لو27:10)** ، بل ومحبة الأعداء " وأما أنا فأقول لكم احبوا أعداءكم . باركوا لاعنيكم . احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم . وصلّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم " **(مت44:5)** .*
*7 – وكذلك تصورهم أن الكتاب المقدس لابد وأن يكون قد نزل دفعة واحدة على كل من موسى والمسيح !! ويصرون في نقدهم للكتاب المقدس على التمييز بين ثلاث نقاط في الوحي الإلهي ورسالة كل نبي هي ؛*
*ا **–** كلام الله الذي نطق به مباشرة ، مثل الوصايا العشر .*
*ب - كلام النبي الذي تكلم به من ذاته ، مثل حديث إيليا مع الشعب " فتقدم إيليا إلى جميع الشعب وقال حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين أن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه وأن كان البعل هو الله فاتبعوه " **(1مل 21:18)** ، (وهذا ما يسمونه بالحديث النبوي أو بأقوال النبي) .*
*ج - تسجيل المؤرخين لأعمال النبي وأقواله وسيرة حياته وعمل الله من خلاله ، مثل تسجيل أحاديث الله مع موسى النبي وحوارات موسى مع هارون والشعب وفرعون والضربات العشر وتفاصيل الخروج من مصر في سفر الخروج ، (وهذا*
*ما يسمونه بتاريخ البنوة أو السيرة الذاتية للنبي ورسالته أو السيرة النبوية) . *
*  ويتصور هؤلاء أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود حالياَ هو أقرب لسجلات المؤرخين وأن أسفاره هي ما كتب عن موسى وعن داود وعن الرب يسوع المسيح ، ويؤمنون بأن هناك توراة أصلية نزلت على موسى وزبور أصلى نزل على داود وإنجيل أصلى نزل على المسيح ، كما يؤمن غالبيتهم بان هذه الأسفار الموجودة حالياً  قد أصابها التحريف والتبديل والتعديل . *
*  ثم تطور هؤلاء في نقدهم للكتاب المقدس بدرجة كبيرة ابتداء من القرن التاسع عشر بعد أن وصلت إليهم كتابات مدارس النقد الإلحادية بمذاهبها وأفكارها المختلفة ، خاصة مدارس النقد الألمانية ، وتغير أسلوبهم في نقد الكتاب المقدس فترجموا كتب النقاد المختلفة واستخدموها في المناظرات والكتب التي تهاجم المسيحية ، وكانت البداية في الهند عندما جرت المناظرات بين هؤلاء وبين بعض رجال الإرساليات التبشيرية هناك والتي كان يتصور كل طرف في نهايتها أنه هو الذي خرج منتصراً !! ومن ثم فقد كتب هؤلاء عشرات الكتب في نقد الكتاب المقدس مستعينين بنفس كتابات وأفكار ونظريات النقاد بكل أنواعها واتجاهاتها ولا يزالون ، وذلك على الرغم من أن معظم أفكار هذه الكتابات تناقض عقائدهم وإيمانهم بأنبياء مثل إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب وموسى والرب يسوع المسيح 00 الخ كما كتبت العشرات بل والمئات من الكتب في الدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس ولا تزال. *
*  والسؤال الآن هو ما مدى حقيقة وصحة هذه الادعاءات التي تشكك في الكتاب المقدس وتدعي تحريفه ؟! *


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الأول*
*الكتاب المقدس*
*في مواجهة النقد الحديث*
*" كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح *​*وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه* *" (إش54: 17)** .*​* يهتم نقد الكتاب المقدس ، أولا ، بدراسة الوثائق القديمة من لفائف وأدراج ومخطوطات وكتب للتأكد من صحة نصوص وآيات الأسفار المختلفة كما دونها كتاب الوحي الأصليون من الأنبياء ، ثم يتجه النقد بعد ذلك لبحث المحتوى الداخلي والأشكال الأدبية إلى جانب البراهين الخارجية كالخلفية التاريخية والمكتشفات الأثرية ، وذلك للوصول إلى المصادر التي حصل منها الكتاب على المادة التاريخية والكتابية والتاريخ الذي دونت فيه الأسفار ، كل سفر على حدة . وينقسم نقد الكتاب المقدس إلى النقد الأدنى (النصي) والنقد الأعلى (الأدبي والتاريخي) :*
*1 - النقد النصي (النقد الأدنى) :*
* النقد النصي **Textual Criticism** أو النقد الأدنى **Lower Criticism** هو الذي يبحث في الوثائق القديمة والنسخ العديدة المنقولة عن المخطوطات الأصلية سواء بلغاتها الأصلية أو باللغات التي ترجمت إليها ، خاصة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية ، وذلك من عصور وأزمنة وبلدان وأمم مختلفة ، للتأكد من صحة النصوص ومطابقتها أو الوصول بها إلى التطابق الكامل مع النصوص الأصلية كما دونها كتاب الوحي(1)**، واستعادة الكلمات الصحيحة ، الأصلية ، في حالة ما إذا كان قد طرأ عليها تبديل أو تغيير بسبب عمليات النسخ اليدوي المتكرر على مر العصور والأزمنة وفي مختلف البلاد والقارات وذلك بواسطة كتبة (نساخ) مختلفين في الفكر والثقافة والظروف . فقد كانت عمليات انتشار وتوزيع الكتب قديما وقبل عصر الطباعة تتم بنقلها ونسخها يدوياً سواء من المخطوطات الأصلية التي دونها الأنبياء كتاب الوحي أو من المنقولة عنها وهكذا استمرت هذه العملية من ثلاثة آلاف سنة إلى 1900 سنة بالنسبة لأسفار العهد القديم وحوالي 1400 سنة بالنسبة لأسفار العهد الجديد .*
*  ويقوم بهذه المهمة مجموعة من العلماء الذين وصلوا إلى درجة عالية من الخبرة والتمرين ، في هذا المجال(2)**، والذين لديهم موهبة مميزة ومقدرة عالية على دراسة النصوص دراسة دقيقة للوصول إلى النص الأصلي وذلك بمقارنة المخطوطات المتنوعة والتي جاءت من عصور وبلاد مختلفة سواء في لغاتها الأصلية أو المترجمة عنها . ومما يسهل هذه المهمة ، نسبيا ، وجود آلاف المخطوطات التي ترجع أقدمها إلى زمن قريب نسبيا من زمن المخطوطات الأصلية ، إذ ترجع أقدم مخطوطات العهد القديم إلى سنة 250 ق م وكان عزرا الكاتب والكاهن قد جمع أسفار العهد القديم بعد العودة من السبي وكتب سفره حوالي سنة 440 ق م أي أن المدة بين أخر جمع لأسفار العهد القديم وبين أقدم المخطوطات حوالي 200 سنة بل أن أحد العلماء يؤكد أن قسما من سفر اللاويين وجد ضمن مخطوطات البحر الميت يرجع إلى سنة 400 ق م أي قريبا** جدا من عصر عزرا الكاتب ، كما ترجع أقدم مخطوطة من العهد الجديد وهي جزء من الإنجيل للقديس متى إلى سنة 68 م ويرجع جزء آخر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا إلى سنة 125 م أي بعد القديس يوحنا بحوالي 25 سنة . وهذا مكن العلماء من التأكد من سلامة وصحة نصوص الكتاب المقدس وأنها وصلت إلينا كما كانت في مخطوطاتها الأصلية .*
*  ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن نسخة أسفار العهد القديم الأصلية ، المقياس ، التي حررها عزرا الكاهن والكاتب (حوالي 440 ق م) ، كانت موجودة في الهيكل أيام الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ، وكان علماء اليهود ينقلون عنها نسخهم . وقد حصل عليها الكاهن والكاتب اليهودي يوسيفوس (36-100م) المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح وقت دمار الهيكل سنة 70م مكافأة له من الإمبراطور الروماني تيطس ، وكتب بناء عليها عادات اليهود من سفر التكوين وحتى أيامه(3)**!! كما كانت النسخ التي كتبها تلاميذ المسيح ورسله ، بالروح القدس مع تلاميذهم وخلفائهم من آباء الكنيسة الأولى ، وكانوا يقتبسون منها ، سواء كتابة أو شفاهه(4)**. *
*2 - النقد الأعلى (النقد الأدبي والتاريخي) :*
*  والنقد الأعلى **Higher Criticism** يبحث في التكوين الداخلي للأسفار المقدسة ، أي تركيب السفر من حيث المصادر التي أعتمد عليها كتّاب الوحي والطريقة التي اعتمدوا عليها واستخدموها في ضم هذه المصادر ، فيحلل تركيب السفر والأشكال الأدبية والأسلوب والمفردات اللغوية وتكرار الكلمات ومنطق السفر ووجهة النظر فيه ، وأي تغيير في الأسلوب أو اختيار الكلمات يدل على اختلاف الكتابة أو زمن*
*التكوين ، تكوين الكتاب(5)**. *
*(أ) نقد الشكل (**Form Criticism**) :** وهو يفحص كتاباً ما من جهة طرق تركيباته اللغوية وتعبيراته التي قد تبين مصادر مختلفة لعناصر محددة . " ومن الواضح عند هذه المدرسة أن عزل الوثائق عزلاً دقيقاً - هو الذي تم إنجازه بواسطة المدرسة الوثائقية - كان مستحيلاً . وكانت الطريقة العملية لفهم هذه الوثائق هي استطلاع خبايا المصادر في هيئتها المكتوبة وفحص أنواع المقولات التي تنتمي إليها المادة الأصلية في حالتها الشفوية ، بعد ذلك تتبع طريق تطور كل وثيقة من هذه الوثائق الشفوية إلى أن وصلوا أخيراً إلى صيغتها المكتوبة . ولقد ركزوا بشدة على حالة هذه الوثائق المختلفة ليقرروا من خلالها أي نوع من العمليات تطورت إلى أن وصلت إلى شكلها المكتوب "(6)**.   *
*(ب) النقد المصدري (**Source Criticism**)(7)**: معظم المصادر التي استقى منها كتّاب الوحي مادة كتبهم الإلهية كانت شفوية لأنهم دونوا إعلانات الله التي أعلنها لشعبه بواسطتهم ، فكان مصدرها هو الله نفسه وقد أعلنها لهم بوسائل الإعلان الإلهي المختلفة وذلك إلى جانب الأحداث الجارية الخاصة بعصر كل نبي على حدة والمرتبطة بعلاقة شعب الله بهذا الإعلان وبالله ذاته . وتعتبر هذه الكتب هي المصدر الوحيد المكتوب لهذه المواد الكتابية ، مثل أسفار الأنبياء . ولكن هناك أسفار كانت لها مصادر سابقة على عصر النبي وأحداث حدثت مع أجيال سابقة على جيله مثل سفر التكوين الذي دون فيه موسى النبي تاريخ البشرية من الخليقة إلى يوسف الصديق . وهذه المصادر ليست موجودة بين أيدي النقاد والباحثين ولكن أثارها واضحة في السفر نفسه . وهناك بعض الأسفار التاريخية لا تزال بعض مصادرها موجودة بين أيدينا الآن ، فهناك نصوص كاملة متطابقة أخذها كاتب سفر الملوك الثاني (ص13:18-1:20-19) من سفر إشعياء النبي (ص 34-39) وكان إشعياء هو النبي العامل فيها ، أي أن سفر إشعياء هو أحد مصادر سفر الملوك، التاريخي ، وبقاء النصين في كلا السفرين يشهد بصحة كل منهما . كما أن أسفار صموئيل والملوك تعتبر أحد المصادر الرئيسية لسفري أخبار الأيام ، لذلك يمكن الرجوع إلى هذه الأسفار للتأكد من صحة سفري الأخبار ، والعكس صحيح أيضا لأن سفري الأخبار اللذين كتبا في القرن الخامس ق م يشهدان على صحة أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأن نصوصها التي بأيدينا اليوم هي هي كما كانت ، على الأقل ، في القرن الخامس قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح . كما تشهد أجزاء من سفر إرميا لأجزاء من سفر الملوك الثاني (2ملوك 25 وإرميا 25) والعكس صحيح ، كما أن خاتمة الأخبار الثاني هي فاتحة سفر عزرا وكلاهما يشهد لصحة الأخر .*
*  ولكن بقية مصادر الأسفار التاريخية الأخرى غير موجودة بين أيدينا ، فقد كان كهنة وملوك وأنبياء إسرائيل يسجلون الأحداث المعاصرة لهم ويحتفظون بسجلاتها إلى جوار تابوت العهد ، ثم بعد ذلك في الهيكل ، وقد استعان الأنبياء كتاب الوحي بأجزاء منها عند كتابة الأسفار التاريخية مثل قضاة وصموئيل والملوك والأخبار، وذلك إلى جانب الأحداث الجارية التي كانت معاصرة للكتاب ، مثل أحداث عصر إرميا والتي دونها في سفر الملوك الثاني وأحداث عصر صموئيل النبي التي دونها في الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر صموئيل الأول 00 الخ .*
*  وبرغم أن هذه المصادر المفقودة لا حاجة لنا بها لأنها كانت تهتم بحوليات الملوك والممالك وليست من أسفار الوحي إلا إننا نعرف الكثير منها من الكتاب المقدس ذاته والذي أكد الفحص الدقيق لمحتوياته الداخلية إلى جانب كتب التاريخ المدني القديمة والحفريات والكشوف الأثرية الكثيرة جدا صحة ودقة كل ما جاء فيه .*
*(ج) معايير التاريخ : **ويستخدم التحليل التاريخي والمفردات اللغوية والتحليل الأركيولوجي (علم الآثار) للمكتشفات الأثرية والحفريات لتحديد الموقع التاريخي للسفر(8)**. وهناك عدّة معايير** لتحديد تاريخ أي سفر أو جزء من أسفار الكتاب المقدس مثل اقتباس سفر من أخر أو إشارته إليه ، وذكر أحداث - أو أشخاص - كانت معاصرة ولها سجلات أخرى خارج الكتاب المقدس أو تنبؤ بعض الأنبياء عن أحداث سوف تتم بعد تنبؤهم بها أو حتى بعد رحيلهم عن العالم أو بعد ذلك بمئات أو ألوف السنين . فهناك بعض الأسفار تقتبس من أسفار أخرى كمعظم الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد موسى واقتبسوا من شريعته أو أشاروا إليها ، وهذا يعنى أن تاريخ أسفار التوراة الخمسة أقدم من تاريخ كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس ، وبهذا المعيار أيضا تكون أسفار صموئيل والملوك اسبق من سفري أخبار الأيام . وكذلك أيضا عندما يذكر أحد الأسفار حدثاً تاريخياً أو أشخاصاً لهم دور تاريخي معاصر فتاريخ هذا الحدث أو هؤلاء الأشخاص يحدد لنا تاريخ السفر ، مثل غزو سنحاريب لمملكة يهوذا وحصار نبوخذ نصر لأورشليم . كما حددت لنا سجلات حضارات الشرق الأدنى القديمة كبابل وأشور وكذلك سجلات مصر القديمة تاريخ بعض أجزاء العهد القديم . وعلى سبيل المثال فقد مكنتنا السجلات الآشورية من تحديد تاريخ سفر إشعياء بتاريخ سابق لعام 701 ق م وهو العام الذي غزا فيه سنحاريب يهوذا(9)**.*
*  وتحدد بعض الأسفار النبوّية تاريخها بذكر السنين التي تنبأ فيها كتابها الأنبياء وأسماء ملوك هذه الفترة . فيحدد إشعياء تاريخ نبوءته وبالتالي سفره بتاريخ أربعة ملوك " عزيا ويوثام وآحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا " **(إش1:1)** ، وكذلك هوشع يذكر نفس الملوك الأربعة **(هو1:1)** ، وهكذا يفعل عاموس **(عا1:1)**  وميخا **(ميخا1:1)** وصفنيا **(صف1:1)** وحجى **(حج1:1)** وزكريا **(زك1:1)** ، كل منهم يحدد تاريخ سفره بالملك أو الملوك الذين كانوا معاصرين له .*
*  وقد ساعدت الكشوف الأثرية والحفريات على إعادة بناء تاريخ الشرق الأدنى القديم بتفصيل حاسم بدرجة معقولة وهكذا مكنتنا بدرجة كبيرة من تحديد الموقع*
*التاريخي المناسب لأسفار العهد القديم المختلفة .*
*  وهناك نبوّات تنبأ بها بعض الأنبياء عن أحداث تمت في أيامهم أو بعد ذلك . والنبوّة هنا تحدد تاريخ السفر لأن النبوّة دائماً تسبق الأحداث المتممة لها ، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تنبأ ناحوم النبي عن سقوط نينوى **(نا8:3و9)** وتحققت نبّوته وسقطت نينوى عام 612 ق م وهذا ، بدوره ، يحدد لنا تاريخ سفر نحميا قبل 612ق م وليس العكس . كما تنبأ إرميا وحزقيال عن حصار أورشليم وقد تم ذلك بالفعل سنة 588-587 ق م وبالتالي يكون تاريخ هذه النبوّات قبل تاريخ الحصار ، ثم عاد النبيان وسجلا أحداث هذا الحصار ، بعد أن تم ، كأحداث تاريخية ومن ثم يكون تاريخ هذا السجل بعد تاريخ الحصار ولكن ، كما يدل السفر ، قبل العودة من سبى بابل سنة 537 ق م بزمن .*
*3 – مشكلة النقد الأعلى :*
* وبرغم أن هذا النقد عموما ، سواء النصي أو الأعلى لا يشكل مشكلة بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس بل يساعد الدارس على الوصول للنص الأصلي لأسفار الكتاب المقدس بكل دقة وفهم المحتوى الداخلي لها ، إلا أنه كان في البداية لغير صالح الكتاب المقدس ، يقول جوش ماكدويل (**Josh McDowell**)(10)**" ولسوء الحظ فإن مدرسة النقد العالي التي نمت في الأوساط الدراسية الألمانية** في القرن قبل الماضي استخدمت بعض المناهج الخاطئة التي استندت على بعض الافتراضات المسبقة المثيرة للجدل . ولقد قوَّض هذا شرعية الكثير من استنتاجاتهم . إذ انقسمت أسفار بأكملها إلى مصادر عديدة ، كانت معظم أسفار العهد القديم تؤرخ في بعض الحالات بعد ألف سنة تقريباً من زمن الشهود الحقيقيين للوثائق . وهكذا نجد أن القصة الكتابية للتاريخ العبري القديم حلَّت محلها نظرية معقدة متناقضة مع رواية إسرائيل في كل النقط الرئيسية تقريبا 00 هذه المدرسة التي سيطرت على دراسات العهد القديم منذ البداية معاً بالإضافة إلى المنهج الذي أنتج هذه النتائج المتطرفة ، أصبحت تُعرف في بعض الدوائر بأنها " النقد العالي الهدام "(11)**. *
*4 – النقد الأعلى الهدام المتأثر بالفلسفات المادية الجدلية الإلحادية :*
* بدأت عملية نقد الكتاب المقدس ، وخاصة العهد القديم ،كما بينا في الفصل السابق ، منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية . وللأسف فقد تأثر معظم هؤلاء النقاد بالفلسفات المادية الجدلية الإلحادية التي ذكرناها في المدخل لهذا الكتاب .*
*5 - النقاد والافتراض المسبق المضاد لما هو خارق للطبيعة :*
*  وهؤلاء النقاد وأمثالهم ، من الملحدين وغيرهم ، بنوا نظرياتهم النقدية للكتاب المقدس على أساس افتراضات سابقة وهي ؛ بما أن الله غير موجود أو أنه لا يتدخل في نظام الطبيعة والكون والتاريخ فلا معنى لعبارات مثل " كلمة الله " ، " قال الله " و " وحي من الله " ، ولا وجود للنبوّة لأن الإنسان مهما كان لا يستطيع أن يعرف ما سيحدث في المستقبل القريب أو البعيد ، ولا معنى لكلمة معجزة لأن للطبيعة قوانينها الثابتة وكل شيء له مسبباته التي يصل إليها الإنسان بالخبرة والتجربة ، كما أن الكون مغلق على ذاته ولا تتدخل فيه قوة من خارجه !! " لأننا نعلم أنه لا يوجد إله ، وأن " الأمور التي فوق الطبيعية مستحيلة " و " نحن نعيش في نظام مغلق " و " المعجزات غير ممكنة " ، وهكذا إلى ما لا نهاية "(13)**.*
*  ويلخص لنا جوش مكدويل أفكارهم كما يلي : " ما دمنا نعيش في نظام مغلق أو ما نسميه الكون ، لذا لن يكون هناك أي تدخل أو غزو من قوى خارج الكون . وذلك بواسطة إله مفترض . هذا النظام المغلق يعني أن كل حدث له أسبابه داخل النظام ، ولتوضيح المسألة أكثر ، نقول إن كل حدث يحادث له تفسير طبيعي ، لذلك ، أي إشارة إلى تدخـل إلهـي يعتبــر باطلاً ، ما دمنا نفترض تواجد تفسير طبيعـي لكل ظاهـرة "(14)**.*
*  وقد عرَّف أ. كارلسون - في كتابه " العلم وما فوق الطبيعة " - " ما فوق الطبيعة " بقوله : " هي كل المعلومات ، والنظريات ، والاعتقادات والتطبيقات التي تدَّعي لنفسها مصادر أكثر وأعمق من الخبرة الموثَّقة والتفكير العميق ، أو هي الأحداث التي تتعارض مع الظواهر التي نعرفها من الطبيعة "(15)**. *
*  ونتيجة لذلك فعلى ناقد الكتاب المقدس أن ينطلق في نقده على الافتراضات المسبقة التالية :*
*1 – بما أنه لا وجود لله أو أنه لا يتدخل في سير التاريخ ولا أحداثه فلا يوجد ما يسمى بكلام الله أو وحي الله أو نبوّات ، ولا وجود للمعجزات ، سواء قيامة الأموات أو غيرها لأنها تتناقض مع قوانين الطبيعة ، وبالتالي فالكتاب المقدس ليس أكثر من مجرد كتاب بشري كتبه بشر ليس بوحي ولا بالهام من قوة خارقة للطبيعة ، والمعجزات ما هي إلا أساطير أو خرافات ، والنبوّات هي تاريخ حدث أولاً ثم كتب بعد حدوثه بسنوات بصيغة وأسلوب الأدب الرؤوي !!*
*2 – وعلى المؤرخ وهو يحقق التاريخ أن يشكل قناعته بناء على هذه الافتراضات المسبقة ، وليس على ما حدث فعلاً في مكان محدد وزمان معلوم في التاريخ !!  ويلخص الباحث الألماني فرانك الافتراضات المسبقة التي تؤمن بها تلك الجماعة من المعارضين تلخيصاً دقيقاً بقوله : " إن عرض أي حدث في التاريخ يمكن  اعتباره غير حقيقي وغير تاريخي إذا تداخلت فيه عوامل ما فوق الطبيعة ، كل*
*شيء يجب أن يظهر بشكل ملائم للطبيعة ويرتبط بحدث تاريخي طبيعي "(16)**. *
*  ويذكر أ. كونن وهو يشرح اتجاهه المعارض لما فوق الطبيعة : " ما دمنا ننسب جزءاً من حياة إسرائيل الدينية إلى ما هو فوق الطبيعة أو للنبوّات ولو للحظة واحدة ، فإن أي وجهة نظر لتقييم الحدث سوف تكون غير دقيقة ، ونجد أنفسنا مضطرين إلى لوي الحقائق بعنف هنا وهناك لكي نطمئن على تدفق الأحداث التاريخية ، ولا يوجد سوى التطور الطبيعي الذي نأخذه في الحسبان في كل ظاهرة مجال البحث "(17)**. *
*  ويعترف كونن أيضاً بأن " التدخّل المعتاد للقوى الإلهية في حياة الآباء الأوائل هي من وجهة نظري واحدة من العوامل الرئيسية التي تضعف من السمات التاريخية في الرواية "(18)**. *
*  ويشرح لانجدون جِلكي من جامعة شيكاغو الرد الكتابي لتجربة الخروج إلى سيناء بقوله : " إن الأفعال التي ظن الإسرائيليون أن الله فعلها والكلمات التي اعتقدوا أنه نطق بها - هم قالوا إن الله فعلاً عملها ونطق بها - لكن بالطبع نحن نعلم أنه لم يفعل كذلك "(19)**. *
*  ويسخر جوليوس ويلهوزن في كتابه " تاريخ إسرائيل واليهودية " من ذكر المعجزات التي صاحبتهم أثناء خروجهم من مصر ولجوئهم إلى سيناء وبعدما أعطى الله موسى الشريعة ، بقوله : " لكن من يمكن أن يصدق كل هذه الأمور؟"(20)**.*
*3 – وعلى الناقد لأسفار الكتاب المقدس أن يبني نقده على أساس هذه الافتراضات المسبقة !! ويخبرنا برنارد رام عن المذهب الطبيعي وتأثيره على نتائج أي دراسة نقدية : " إذا كان الموضوع يختص بما فوق الطبيعة ، فإنه من الواضح أن هذا المدخل يجعل من النتائج هي الغرض الرئيسي . وبالاختصار ، قبل بداية النقد  ، يتم الحكم نهائياً على ظواهر ما فوق الطبيعة ، وعلى جميعها أن يختفي من الوجود . لذلك فالاستنتاجات النهائية لن تكون نتيجة لدراسة عقلية خالصة لكن استنتاج محكوم عليه بمعتقدات راسخة تعارض كل ما هو فوق الطبيعي ، إذن بأي أساس يستطيع به النقاد أن يحكموا بشكل كامل على ظواهر ما فوق الطبيعة المسجلة ولها قيمة تاريخية لاشك فيها ؟ "(21)**.*
*  ويقول هيرمان ريدربوس : " من غير المقنع بالنسبة للمفكر الحديث إمكانية قيام إنسان من الموت وأن يعود طبيعياً مرة أخرى ، لأن المفكر الحديث تعلَّم أن يفهم جيداً نظام الجسد البشري . يمكن للإنسان الحديث أن يفهم عمل الله بأنه الحدث الذي يتدخل ويحـوِّل من حقيقـة حياته " الضـرورية " ، بمعنـى أنه يؤثر في حقيقة تواجده كـروح . لكنه لن يقتنع بما يسمعه عن أعمـال الفـداء ، لأن هذه تتـعامـل مـع الإنسان وهو حقيقـة طبيعية في عالم طبيعي وداخل منظومة كونية طبيعية . ومشابه لذلك الحبل بالمسيح ، ووجوده السماوي السابق ، ونقل الإنسان إلى عالم من النور حيث يلبس جسداً سماوياً ، هذه الأمور ليست فقط غير قابلة للتحقق من مصداقيتها ، بل أيضاً أمور لا معنى لها ، إنها جميعاً لا تقول شيئاً "(22)**. *
*  ويقول هيوم في جداله الفلسفي إن المعجزة هي انتهاك لقوانين الطبيعة ، ولأن نشأة هذه القوانين كانت بسبب تجارب ثابتة لا تتغير ، فإن الدليل ضد المعجزة هو من نفس طبيعة الحقيقة ويشابه أي محاولة تنشأ من التجربة ويمكن تصورها . لن يقِّدر أحد المعجزة إذا حدثت في التيار المعادي للطبيعة . لن تعتبر تلك معجزة أن يموت فجأة شخص كان يتمتع بصحة جيدة ، لكن ما يعتبر معجزة هو أن يقوم ميت من بين الأموات ، لأن هذا الأمر لم يلاحظ ورود مثله على مدى الأزمان ، لذلك يجب أن يكون هناك تجربة شكلية للتحقق من الحدث الإعجازي وإلا فإن هذا الحدث لن يستحق حتى التعريف(23)**. *
*  ويقول و جرين معلقاً على تأثر نقاد الكتاب المقدس بافتراضاتهم المسبقة : " لا يمكن أن نتجاهل موضوعياً وعلمياً الميل الواضح ضد ما هو فوق الطبيعة والذي أثر على كل النظريات النقدية 000 كل القادة المعروفين للحركة ، وبدون استثناء ، ازدروا بحقيقة المعجزات والنبوّات والتدخل الفوري للعناية الإلهية بمفهومها الإنجيلي الصحيح الأصيل . كل نظرياتهم مزخرفة بفروض مسبقة لها صلة بالمذهب الطبيعي ، ولا يمكن الفكاك منها إلا بتدميرها إلى قطع متناثرة "(24)**. *
*  والشيء العجيب بل والغريب أن بعض النقاد المحافظين والتقليديين من الذين يؤمنون بوجود الله يسايرون هذه الاتجاهات ومن ثم يقول توماس ويتلو " ما دام النقَّاد ذوو المستوى المرتفع يؤمنون بوجود إله ، فإنه لا يحق لهم أن يفترضوا عدم تدخله في العلاقات السببية ، أو يفترضوا مقدماً أن " المعجزات لا تحدث " ، وأن النبوّات ومعرفة الأمور المستقبلية مستحيلة ، معترفين بأن هذا يعتبر انتهاكاً للمنطق السليم إذا اتخذوا الموقف المضاد ، هذا يعني ، أنه من خلال حفظ الله للعالم يظهر الله ذاته ، يجب إذن أن تحدث المعجزات وللنبوّات ، وعلى الإنسان أن يتخذ موقفاً *
*ثابتاً ليناضل ويثبت أن هذه المحاولة غير عادلة ، والتي تبدأ بافتراض عدم تواجد*
*ما يسمى بظواهر ما فوق الطبيعة إلا ما يتوافق مع أعمال الطبيعة المعروفة "(25)**. *
*6 – تطور النظريات العلمية يهدم نظريات النقد الهدام :*
*  ولكن هذه الأساليب لا توصل للحقيقة لأنه إذا تمسك الناقد أو أي إنسان بافتراضات مسبقة خاطئة وغير سليمة وأصر عليها وتعصب لها دون بحث الأدلة والقرائن فلن يصل أبداً للحقيقة . ومما يدل على ذلك هو تأكيد العلماء الآن أن زمن النظريات القديمة للكون قد ولي وبرهنت الثورة العلمية الحديثة على أن نظرية نيوتن القائلة أن الكون ثابت وله قوانينه الثابتة قد ولى ، وأنه لم يعد أحد يعرف ما يسمي بـ " القانون الطبيعي بشكل كاف ، فقد غيرت نظرية النسبية لإينشتاين وبرهنت على أن الكون غير منقسم ولا حدود له وأننا لا نعرف كل شيء عن الكون وقوانينه وبالتالي إمكانية حدوث المعجزات والنبوّات ، يقول ج . سوليفان في كتابه " حدود العلم " : " إنه منذ أن طبع إينشتاين كتابه " النظرية الخاصة للنسبية " (1905) وكذلك أعمال بلانك عن " إشعاع الأجسام السوداء " ، واجه العلماء بما يسمى بالقانون الطبيعي في كون غير مقسَّم ولا حدود له "(26)**. *
*  ويكتب سوليفان قائلاً : " ما يسمى " بالثورة العلمية " الحديثة تشمل حقيقة وهي ن نظريات نيوتن التي تحكمت في العالم العلمي لمدة تقرب من مائتي سنة ، وجدت أنها غير كافية ، وأصبح واضحاً أن الفلسفة الحديثة بما تتضمنه من نظرة جديدة ، برغم عدم اكتمالها تبدو مختلفة عن الفلسفات الأقدم "(27)**. *
*  ويضيف چيمس مور في كتابه " المسيحية للعقل الرزين " يقول : " يرى العلماء المعاصرون أن لا أحد يعلم " القانون الطبيعي " بشكل كاف بحيث يمكن له أن يقول أن حدثاً ما يعتبر إخلالاً به . وهم يتفقون على أن الفرد غير الثابت كعينة للزمن والمكان ليس كافياً لأن يكون أساساً لنضع عليه فكرة عامة غير قابلة للتغيير تخص طبيعة العالم كله . وهكذا فإن المصطلح الشائع الذي نسميه " القانون الطبيعي " هو في الواقع وصفنا الجامد والمحدود للظواهر الطبيعية "(28)**. *
*  ويؤكد چون مونتجومري على أن موقف معارضي ما فوق الطبيعة هو في حقيقته له جانبان جانب فلسفي وآخر علمي . **أولاً** من الناحية الفلسفية : لا أحد أقل من الإله يقدر أن يعرف الكون تماماً بحيث يستبعد المعجزات . **وثانياً** من الناحية العلمية : لسبب أننا نعيش في عصر إينشتاين (وهو مخالف تماماً لعالم نيوتن المطلق حيث كوَّن **هيوم** نظريته الكلاسيكية في مجادلة المعجزات) . ولكن الآن انفتح الكون لكل الاحتمالات . وأي محاولة لذكر القانون العالمي للسببية يصبح لا فائدة منه ، وليس هناك سوى الاعتبار الدقيق للصيغة التجريبية لحدث إعجازي هو الذي يقدر أن يحدد ما إذا كان قد حدث فعلاً أم لم يحدث(29)**. *
*  واستمرت تلك المناقشة في كتابه " التاريخ والمسيحية " وقال : لكن هل يستطيع الإنسان الحديث أن يقبل المعجزة كما يقبل موضوع القيامة ؟ والإجابة مدهشة للغاية : يجب أن نقبل القيامة لأننا من أهل الزمن الحديث ، نحن نعيش في زمن إينشتاين . وبالنسبة لنا ، ونحن لم نعد المخالفين لمن كانوا يعيشون في زمن نيوتن ، لم يعد الكون ثابتاً في نظرنا ، ولم يعد ملعباً معروفاً نعلم كل قواعده . ومنذ إينشتاين لم يعد لأي إنسان الحق في الحكم على أي حدث بسبب معرفته السابقة "*
*بالقانون الطبيعي" . *
*  الوسيلة الوحيدة لنعرف ما إذا كان الحدث قد وقع فعلاً هو أن نفحص الأمر لنتأكد من وقوعه فعلاً . مشكلة المعجزات إذن يجب أن تحلّ في مجال الفحص التاريخي وليس في مجال التوقعات الفلسفية "(30)**. *
*  ويستكمل مونتجومري قوله : " تذكر إنه عندما يواجه المؤرخ معجزة ، فهو هنا لا يواجه شيئاً جديداً ، كل الحوادث التاريخية فريدة من نوعها ، وتجربة شكلها الواقعي يمكن قبوله بطريقة تسجيلية ، وهذا ما نتبعه هنا الآن ، ليس هناك مؤرخ له الحق في اختلاق نظام مغلق بأسباب طبيعية ، لأن تصوُّر السبب هو شيء غريب ، غير منتظم ، وله شكل شاذ "(31)**. *
*  ويحذر فنسنت تايلور وهو ناقد شكلي مخضرم من الرفض الجامد لكل ما هو إعجازي ويقول : " الوقت متأخر هذه الأيام ليسمع من ينادي بأن المعجزات مستحيلة ، هذه المرحلة من النقاش تعتبر من الزمن الماضي . فالعلم يتواضع الآن ، يوجه نظرة حقيقية للقانون الطبيعي عما كان ملحوظاً في السابق ، نحن نعلم الآن أن " قوانين الطبيعة " هي ملخصات كافية للمعرفة المتاحة . الطبيعة ليست " نظاماً مغلقاً " ، والمعجزات ليست " تدخلات " في " نظام مؤسسي " . خلال الخمسين سنة الماضية ترنحنا من جراء الاكتشافات العظمى والتي كان ينظر إليها في وقت ما بأنها مستحيلة ، لقد عشت حتى سمعنا عن تحطيم الذرة ، ووجدنا العلماء وهم يتكلمون عن الكون بأنه " فكرة عظمى وليس آلة عظمى " . هذا التغيير في وجهة النظر لم توثق في الإطار المعجزي من الأحـداث ، لكنـها تعنـي أنه عندما تتحقق شروط معينة فإن المعجـزات ليست مستحيلة ، ولا يمكن لأي اعتقـاد علمـي أو فلسفي أن يقـف في الطـريـق "(32)**. *
*7 - الجذور التاريخية للنقد الأعلى الهدام :*
*  ناقش الربيون اليهود ، منذ القدم ، كيفية كتابة التوراة ، واجمعوا على وحيها الإلهي وكتابة موسى النبي لها ، ولكن مسألة " موت موسى النبي " المذكورة في آخر سفر التثنية (تث5:34-15) كانت موضع نقاشهم في التلمود والمدراش ، فكان بعضهم يرى أن موسى النبي كتبها بالوحي قبل موته ، بروح النبوّة(33)**، وكان البعض الآخر يرى أن يشوع هو الذي كتبها بعد موت موسى النبي . :*
*?** فقال الربي جودا بن إلاي **Judah Ben Ilai** أن الآيات الأخيرة من التوراة كتبها يشوع(34)**.*
*?** وتقدم أجزاء من المدراش دليلاً على العصر الراديكالي الذي نقح فيه عزرا الكاهن والكاتب نص التوراة وجعله قانونياً كما نعرفه اليوم . ويقول تقليد رباني أنه في سنة (440 ق م) كان عزرا قد حرر نص التوراة(35)**.**.*
*?** وفي العصور الوسطى بدا للربي أبراهام ابن عزرا وغيره أن أجزاء كثيرة في التوراة وكأنها لم تكتب في عصر موسى ، على سبيل المثال لاحظ تفسير ابن عزرا للتكوين 12: 6، 22: 14 ، وتث 1: 2، 3: 11، ،1: 6 . ووجد الربي جويف بونيفلز عدداً من روايات البرية في الخروج(36)**.*
*?** وفي القرن الثاني عشر لاحظ المفسر ر. جوزيف بن ياسون عدداً من روايات البرية في الخروج وفي العدد متماثلة جداً ، وخاصة في حادثة المياه من الصخرة وفي قصة المن والسلوى . وقال إن هذه الأحداث حدثت بالفعل مرة واحدة ولكن التقاليد المتوازية طورتها(37)**. *
*?** وفي القرن الثالث عشر لاحظ حزقيا بن ميمون بعض الملحوظات على النص التي سبق أن لاحظها عزرا ، وقال في تعليقه على تكوين 12: 6 أن هذا الجزء كتب من منظور مستقبلي(38)**.*
*?** ولاحظ الربي يوسف بونفيلز في القرن الخامس عند مناقشة تعليقات بن عزرا أنه يبدو أن موسى لم يكتب هذه الكلمة بل كتبها يشوع أو بعض الأنبياء الآخرين بما أننا نؤمن بتقاليد الأنبياء ، فما الفرق إذا أن يكون من كتب هذه الكلمة هو  موسى أو الأنبياء بما أن كلمات كل منهم كتابات نبوية(39)**. *
*?** ثم جاء اسحق بن ياسوس من توليدوا (1057م) وقال أن قائمة الملوك المذكورة في سفر التكوين (تك3:36-5) كتبت في عصر يهوشافاط وليس في عصر موسى النبي. وعلق أبراهام بن عزرا (1167م) على تثنية (1:1) والتي تقول أن موسى النبي تكلم إلى بنى إسرائيل " في عبر الأردن " ، ثم أشار إلى مجموعة آيات أخرى في أسفار موسى النبي الخمسة(40)** وقال أنها كتبت بعد عصر موسى النبي(41)**.*
*  وجاء اسحق ابرابانيل (1509م) بنظرية تقول أن الكتب بشكلها الحالي قد جمعت في عصر متأخر من سجلات أقدم كانت محفوظة .*
*  وهذه كانت مجرد أراء فردية لعدد يعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة وتخالف التقليد والإجماع المسيحي اليهودي كما تخالف البرهان الداخلي للكتاب المقدس . وذلك على الرغم من أن هؤلاء النقاد لم يشكوا في كون موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة بل أفترض بعضهم يشوع هو الذي أكمل سفر التثنية أو أن الأنبياء أو بعض مدارس الأنبياء المتأخرة أضافت بعض العبارات التوضيحية ، بين قوسين ، وأفترض البعض الآخر أن نصوص التوراة جمعت من سجلاتها القديمة التي كانت محفوظة فيها وكتبت في شكلها الحالي دون أي تغيير أو تبديل . إلى أن جاء المفكر اليهودي سبينوزا **Spinoza** (1632-1677م) ، والذي كان يؤمن بوحدة الله والطبيعة " الله والطبيعة واحد " وأنكر كتابة موسى للتوراة !! وقال في كتابه " رسالة في اللاهوت والسياسة " أن عزرا هو الذي كتبها مستخدما مواد أقدم جاء بعضها من موسى النبي ذاته(42)**. ثم جاء بعده كثيرون تنوعت أفكارهم وتحديداتهم للتاريخ الذي ظن كل واحد منهم أن التوراة كتبت فيه .*
* وقبلت الكنيسة المسيحية التوراة وبقية أسفار العهد القديم بناء على شهادة الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله لوحيها وقانونيتها وصحة وسلامة نصوصها ، مؤكدة  على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب الأسفار الخمسة الأولى ، التوراة ، بوحي الروح القدس **(2تى16:3؛2بط20:1و21)** وكذلك كتب الأنبياء الموحى إليهم بقية أسفار العهد القديم(43)**. وسارت الكنيسة على هذا الأساس طوال القرون الأولى للميلاد ولم يخرج عن ذلك سوى بعض الهراطقة من شيعة الناصريين والأبيونيين الذين رأوا في النصوص التي تقول بموت موسى النبي دليلاً على أن موسى النبي لم يكتب أجزاء أو كل التوراة . وعلق القديس جيروم (400م)(44)**على بعض العبارات التي يتخذ البعض منها دليلاً على أن كاتب التوراة ليس هو موسى النبي مثل عبارة " إلى هذا اليوم " **(أنظر تك20:35؛ تث6:34)** المتكررة في الأسفار الخمسة ، قائلاً : يجب أن تأخذ هذه العبارة بكل تأكيد على أنها تشير إلى الزمن الذي كتُبت فيه سواء كان كاتبها هو موسى النبي كاتب التوراة الأصلي أو عزرا الكاتب الذي أستعاد التوراة ونقحها ، كما كان يؤمن بذلك .*
*  ويقول يونج إن مثل هذه المراحل من النقد العدائي التي بدأت في الظهور في هذه الفترة يأتي إما من مجموعات كانت تعتبر هرطوقية من العالم الوثني الخارجي . أو أن هذا النقد عكس افتراضات فلسفية معينة لها سمة منحرفة وغير علمية(45)**. وهكذا فإن الإدّعاء أن موسى لم يكتب الأسفار الخمسة بدأ أثناء القرنين الأولين بعد الميلاد  وكان الأساس الذي يستقر عليه هذا الاتهام هو وجود فقرات كان يُفترض أنها كُتبت بعد عصر موسى . ومع أنه كان هناك قليل من الشك أن موسى هو الكاتب أثناء القرون التالية ، فإن الجدال لم يتحرك إلى أساس جديد حتى القرن الثامن عشر وسرعان ما ظهرت نظرية عدم كتابة موسى لهذه الأسفار وتطورت بطريقة متسعة. *
*8 - تطور النظريات النقدية :*
*  وقد تطورت النظريات والافتراضات النقدية بعد ذلك واتخذت أبعاداً عديدة ومختلفة وافترضت افتراضات نظرية عديدة مجردة .*
*(أ) افتراض المصادر القديمة :** أفترض فيترنجا **C. Vitringa** (1689م) أن موسى النبي استخدم مصادر اقدم منه قد يكون بعضها جاءه من إبراهيم الذي أتى به بدوره من ما بين النهرين (العراق) . ولاحظ القس ر. سيمون ** R. Simon** (1682م) تنوعا في أسلوب التوراة وافترض تاريخا متأخراً للتوراة ، وبصفة خاصة وجود روايتين للخلق وللطوفان بهما نوع من الاختلاف في الأسلوب والتأليف . وقال ويتر **H. B. Witter** القس البروتستانتي (1711م) أن سبب الازدواج في قصة الخليقة يرجع إلى استخدام اسمين مختلفين لله في التوراة ، هما إيلوهيم ويهوه(46)**. ولكنهم لم ينكروا أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة .*
* ثم جاء الأستاذ الجامعي وطبيب البلاط الفرنسي **Jean Astruk** وقدم للمرة الأولى (سنة 1753م) في كتاب صغير بعنوان " في الوثائق التي يبدو أن موسى استخدمها في تدوين سفر التكوين " نظرية الروايتين والاسمين الإلهيين ؛ " يهوه " واسماهما الرواية اليهوية (**Jehovist**) من اسم الله في العبرية " يهوه **YHWH** والذي يكتب أحيانا **YHVH** " ، لأنها تحتوي على أسم الله يهوه ، ورمز له العلماء بحرف "** J **" ، وإيلوهمي ، واسماها الرواية الإيلوهية " **Elohist** " من اسم الله إيلوهيم "ُ** Elohim **" ، لأنها تستخدم اسم الله إيلوهيم ورمز لها العلماء بحرف "** E **" . ولاحظ أن الأسم إيلوهيم مستخدم في الإصحاح الأول ويهوه مستخدم في الأجزاء الأخرى للسفر في حين أن الاسمين يهوه وإيلوهيم يندمجان معاً في الإصحاح الثاني . ويترجمان في الإنجليزية والعربية بـ " الرب الإله " وإيلوهيم(47)**.*
*  على كل حال فقد أكد على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب سفر التكوين . ولكنه كان أول من قسم المصادر إلى إيلوهيمي ويهوى ، ثم أفترض أيضا مصادر أخرى إلى جانب هذين المصدرين وقال أن موسى النبي استخدمها في كتابته للتوراة ، وأفترض أن موسى النبي رتب هذه المصادر في أعمدة منظمة ثم اختلطت هذه الأعمدة ونشأ الشكل الحالي للنص . وبرغم اعتقاده أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة إلا أنه لم يفهم طبيعة أدب الشرق الأدنى القديم(48)**. فقد كتب موسى النبي التوراة بالوحي ، مسوقا من الروح القدس ، ولكنه أستخدم أسلوب عصره في الكتابة . وهذا ما لم يفهمه جيداً أصحاب افتراضات المصادر المتعددة لقلة درايتهم ، وقتئذ ، بأدب وفكر الشرق الأدنى القديم ، خاصة وأن معظمهم من الغرب . ومع أنه طوَّر هذه النظرية إلا أنه دافع عن موسى كمؤلف لهذه القصص الكتابية(49)**. ومن هنا بدأ النقد النصي الكتابي الذي أصبح فيما بعد هو النقد الأعلى(50)**!! *
*(ب) افتراض الجزيئات أو المصادر غير الكاملة :** تأثر النقاد بافتراضات أستروك ، بالرغم من أنه تحدث فقط عن سفر التكوين وتوقف بعد خروج ص 6 ، وأضافوا إلى افتراضاته وعدلوها . وكان أول من استخدم نظرية أستروك في ألمانيا هو ايكهورن **J G Eichorn** فقد أخذها إلى ألمانيا وفرق بين الوثيقتين الرئيسيتين على أساس أسلوبها اللغوي (1787م) ، ولكنه مثل استروك أكد أن كاتب التوراة هو موسى النبي ، وقال في مقدمته للعهد القديم(51)**، أن معيار تحليل المصادر في أسفار موسى الخمسة يجب أن يتضمن اعتبارات أدبية (مثل اختلاف الأسلوب ، والكلمات الخاصة بالوثائق السابقة ، وهكذا) بالإضافة إلى معيار اسم الله عند أسترك(52)**. ثم افترض القس الإسكتلندي اليكسندر جدس **Geddes** (92-1797م) عدداً كبيراً جداً من الأجزاء أو المصادر غير الكاملة ، وزعم أن أسفار موسى النبي الخمسة مع سفر يشوع كتبت بعد موسى النبي بـ 500 سنة ، ربما في أورشليم ، ولكن ليس قبل داود ولا بعد حزقيا ، ورجح إنها كتبت أيام سليمان الحكيم من هذه المصادر الكثيرة . ثم طور هذه الافتراضات الألماني يوهان فاتير **J. Vater** (1802-1805م) وحاول أن يبين التطور التدريجي لأسفار التوراة الخمسة من أجزاء قائمة بذاتها . كان يعتقد أنه هناك على الأقل 38 مصدراً للأجزاء المختلفة . ومع بعض الأجزاء المعينة التي كانت من عصر موسى ، فإن الأسفار الخمسة كما هي عندنا الآن قد جُمعت في حوالي وقت السبي اليهودي (586 ق.م) .*
*  وحوالي سنة 1822م علق **F Bleek** على العلاقة الأصلية بين يشوع والأسفار الخمسة على أساس استمرار سفر يشوع في نفس الرواية . ثم ظهر آخرون قالوا بالتعدد داخل المصدر الواحد ؛ فقالوا بالمصدر الإيلوهي 1 والإلوهي 2 واليهوي ب ، ث أضافوا المصدر " **D** " اختصار لـ **Deutronomy** أي التثنوي من سفر التثنية ، أ, التشريعي أو أسموه التثنوي **Deutronoist** ؛ ثم أضافوا **Deutronoist 1** و **Deutronoist 2** . ثم تطورت هذه النظرية أكثر في عام 1831 بواسطة الباحث الألماني هارتمان(53)**. وكان قد أثر عمله هذا في دى ويت **De Wette **  (1806-1807م) الذي تخيل أن هناك وثيقة إيلوهيمية جوهرية في سفر التكوين*
*امتدت بإضافة مصادر أخرى عليها غير كاملة . هذه الوثيقة الجوهرية استمرت وسط الأسفار الخمسة " ملحمة الثيؤقراطية العبرية " وأدخلت عليها مجموعات القوانين وغيرها في زمن متأخر(54)**. *
*  ثم جاء المؤرخ الألماني يوليوس فيلهاوزن **Julius Wellhausen** ونشر سنة 1886م " مقدمة في تاريخ إسرائيل " قال فيه أن التشريع الكهنوتي غير موصوف في منتصف الأسفار الخمسة وقال أنه أضيف في مرحلة متأخرة من السبي البابلي ورمز له بالحرف " **P** " من **Priestly** أي كهنوتي . وأعتبر سفر يشوع ضمن هذا المجوعة التي اسماها بالهيكستاتيوك **Hextateuch** ، أي السداسية ، الأسفار الخمسة وسفر يشوع ، وقال أنها كتبت بواسط مجموعة من الكتاب على مدى زمن طويل ، وضيق مجالات الروايات إلى **J**ahwist & Elohist & Deutronomist & Priestly** (**JEPD**) . وقال أن الذي حرر هذه المصادر الأربعة قام بعدة تنقيحات وقال أنه عزرا الكاتب والكاهن . واصبح لدي *
*هؤلاء النقاد أربعة مصادر رئيسية هي(55)**:*
*?** المصدر **J** ، **J**ehovist** الإلوهي من اسم الله يهوه**J**ehovah ** (**YHVH**). وقالوا أن تاريخ هذه الوثيقة يرجع لما بعد سنة 900 ق م بقليل(56)**.*
*?** المصدر "* *E **" **E**lohist** من اسم الله **E**lohim**. ويرجع لحوالي 700 ق م(57)**.*
*?** المصدر **E* *J** وقالوا أنهما انضما معا حوالي سنة 650 ق م(58)**.*
*?** المصدر " (59)**D**" **D**eutronomist** من سفر التثنية **D**eutronomy** . ويرون أن المصدر الذي كتب منه سفر التثنية وسفر يشوع والقضاة و1و2 صموئيل و1و2 ملوك . ويرون أنه كتب قبل سنة 621 ق م .*
*?** المصدر " **P** "(60)* *Priestly** والذي يشير إلى المادة الكهنوتية والتي تستخدم اسم الله **Elohim** إيلوهيم وإيل شداي **El Shadai** . وزعموا أنه أدمج بقية النص في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد . وزعموا أن التوراة في شكلها الحالي تكونت حوالي 400 ق م. *
*(ج) افتراضات التكميل : **دعيت هكذا لأنها تفترض أن عدة وثائق ألحقت بوثيقة رئيسية وقد اتبعها مجموعة من العلماء وعدلوها وأضافوا إليها فصارت المحصلة الرئيسية لهذه المصادر هي : إيلوهيم ، يهوه ، التثنية ، الكهنوت . ورموزها هي**E. J. D. P. ** وملحقاتها من الوثائق الأخرى الصغيرة .*
*  وقد أثبتت الدراسات الأثرية والتاريخية الحديثة ، في الشرق الأدنى ، أن هذا الأسلوب ، المزعوم ، في كتابة التوراة لا مثيل له في أدب تلك العصور سواء الديني أو غير الديني . كما أثبت اكتشاف الألواح الطينية ، والتي ترجع إلى زمن إبراهيم ، أن قصص الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل التي وردت بها والتي تقترب مع ما جاء في التوراة بصورة إعجازية تبطل نظرية المصادر المتعددة . *
*  كما أن افتراضات ونظريات المصادر هي مجرد افتراضات استنتاجيه بنيت على مجرد الافتراض والظن بدون سند أو دليل واقعي أو منطقي سواء من التاريخ أو التقليد أو الآثار أو الإيمان الذين اجمعوا على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة . وهذه الافتراضات والنظريات متعارضة ومتناقضة للدرجة التي تؤدى إلى رفضها جميعا . إذ لا يعقل أن نترك الحق الظاهر ونجرى وراء أوهام .*
*  ويستحيل أن نتصور أنه كان لدى الكاتب مصادر عديدة وضعها في أعمدة متجاورة ثم خلطها أو دمجها معا بمساعدة زيادات أخرى اخترعها ذاتيا ليكون بذلك رواية واحدة !! فهذا لا يتصوره إلا خيال الناقد الملحد فقط ولم يحدث بل ويستحيل أن يحدث في الواقع . وعند النظر إلى محاولة النقاد أن يصوروا أنها مصادر متعددة ، نجد أن كل ما تصوروا أنه مصدر يكون رواية مستقلة ، غير كامل وناقص وغير واضح المعاني وأن هناك حذفا في الأقسام الجوهرية وفجوات لا يمكن تفسيرها والحدث فاقد الاستمرارية وبه أحداث تظهر بلا تعليل أو منطق . *
*  ومما يدل على استحالة وبطلان هذه الافتراضات والنظريات هو الرسومات الإيضاحية التي تشبه اللوغاريتمات التي يحاول النقاد استخدامها لتصوير كيفية تكوين رواية واحدة من مصادر عديدة في عصور أتسم أسلوب كتابتها بالبساطة كما أجمع العديد من العلماء على أن بساطة أسلوب التوراة ينفي كل هذه الافتراضات والنظريات الوهمية .*
*  كما أن استخدام أسمى الله " إيلوهيم " و " يهوه " لا يدلان على أنهما جاءا من مصدرين مختلفين ، بل يدلا على أن لله أسماء وألقاب متعددة تدل على صفاته المتعددة إذ أن " إيلوهيم " يعنى قدرته الكلية و" يهوه " يعنى وجوده المطلق كالواجب الوجود الدائم الوجود علة وسبب كل وجود ، كما يعنى لقبه " إيلون "  الأعلى ، ولقبه " أيل شداي " ضابط الكل .*
*9 - النقد التاريخي التقليدي الشفهي (مدرسة أوبسالا) :*
* رفض العديد من النقاد نظرية فلهازون في حينها ، واتجه علماء النقد من سنة 1880 إلى 1925م إلى العودة إلى التاريخ القديم للتوراة ، وهاجم بعضهم  *
*- 40 -*​ *النظريات التطورية وأكدوا على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة ودافعوا عن وحدة التوراة ، وقال علماء مدرسة أوبسالا **Uppsala** (1945م) والتي تأسست في  اسكندنافيا ببطلان هذه النظريات والافتراضات خاصة وأنه لا أثر لها في التوراة . وهم " يعتقدون أن أسفار التوراة الخمسة لم يكتبها موسى في الأصل ، ولكنها كانت مجموعة من المواد جُمعت على مر القرون ، وتعهد بعض الأشخاص بكتابتها ليس قبل السبي . ولقد رفضت هذه المدرسة الاسكندنافية رفضاً باتاً رأى " الفرضية الوثائقية " كحل غربي لمشكلة أدبية من الشرق الأدنى القديم كان مختلفاً تماماً . ركزت هذه المدرسة الاسكندنافية على التقليد الشفهي أكثر من چانكل وكل مدرسة نقد الشكل . حتى أن البعض قال : إن التقليد الشفهي أكثر أهمية عن التقليد المكتوب في الشرق القديم . لم تكن الوثائق المكتوبة هي التي يجب التعامل معها ، ولكن التعامل يجب أن يكون مع وحدات من التقليد الشفهي وحلقات من التقليد و" مدارس " مختلفة داخل هذه الدوائر التقليدية "(61)**.*
*10 - مدرسة اللاهوت التحرري (**LIBERALISM**) :*
* وعلى رأس هؤلاء جماعة سمينار يسوع :** وقد تأثر أصحاب هذه المدرسة بنظريات النقد المختلفة ومن ثم فقد أخضعوا ، خاصة المفسرين الألمان ، تفسير الكتاب المقدس لها . وانقسم هؤلاء إلى فرق وشيع مختلفة ومتنوعة وتأثر كل منهم بنظريات نقدية مختلفة ومتناقضة ومتضاربة ، بل وطبق بعضهم الكثير من أفكار الملحدين وغيرهم والتي وصلت ببعضهم إلى إنكار تاريخ الآباء البطاركة مثل إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب وأدت بالبعض الآخر إلى إنكار وجود شخصية المسيح في التاريخ نهائيا وقالوا أنها خليط من الفكر اليوناني والفكر اليهودي ، وتصور بعضهم أيضا أن شخصية المسيح قد وجدت بالفعل في التاريخ وأن كان قد تأثر بالأفكار اليهودية عن المسيح المنتظر وحاول تطبيق نبوات العهد القديم على نفسه ، أو طبقها تلاميذه عليه ، وتوهم ، أو توهم تلاميذه ، أنه سيأتي في آخر الأيام على السحاب لنشر ملكوته السماوي على الأرض . وقاموا بتفتيت الكتاب المقدس وتمزيق أسفاره إلى مصادر متنوعة ومتضاربة اعتمادا على مجرد نظريات افتراضية متناقضة ومتضاربة لمفكرين ملحدين وأنكروا التقليد والحق الثابت .*
*  كما قالت جماعة " سمينار يسوع **–* *Jesus Seminar** " التي تضم كاثوليك وبروتستانت ليبراليين وكذلك يهود ملحدين ، في أمريكا ، أن 20 % فقط من الأقوال المنسوبة للرب يسوع المسيح قالها هو بالفعل وبقية ما نسب إليه من أقوال وضعها التلاميذ بعد صعوده لتلائم الظروف التي استجدت بعد انتشار المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة !! ويتجاهلون المعجزات في الأناجيل ويركزون فقط على تعاليم المسيح ، ويلخص أحد علماء الكتاب ويدعى جيسلر النتائج الراديكالية للسمينار التي تؤثر في الإيمان المسيحي التاريخي التقليدي : *
*(1) يسوع القديم والمسيحية القديمة لم يعودا مناسبين الآن . *
*(2) لا يوجد اتفاق بشأن شخصية يسوع : هل كان فيلسوفاً آمن بالفضيلة أو حكيماً أو مصلحاً يهودياً أو مناصراً للمساواة بين الجنسين ، أم معلماً ونبياً أم نبياً اجتماعياً*
*ثورياً أو نبياً مؤمناً بالقيامة والدينونة . *
*(3) يسوع لم يقم من الأموات . وهناك أحد الأعضاء يُدعي كروسان ألَّف نظرية تقول بأن جثمان يسوع دفن في قبر سطحي فحفرته الكلاب وأكلت الجثة . *
*(4) الأناجيل القانونية مكتوبة في زمن متأخر ولا يمكن الوثوق بها . *
*(5) الكلمات الأصيلة ليسوع يمكن أن تجمع من جديد من خلال الوثيقة **Q** وإنجيل توما ومرقس السري وإنجيل بطرس (62)**".*
*11 - مدرسة الشك التاريخي أو نقد الشكل والعهد الجديد : *
* وهذه المدرسة التي ظهرت في نهاية الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين يزعم أتباعها ، نقَّاد الشكل ، أن الأناجيل تتألف من وحدات أو فصول صغيرة مستقلة . هذه الوحدات الصغيرة المنفردة تمَّ ترويجها ونشرها بشكل مستقل كل على حدة . ويُعلِّم النقَّاد أن هذه الوحدات اتخذت تدريجياً شكل أنماط متنوعة من الكتابة والأدب الشعبي مثل الأساطير والحكايات والخرافات والأمثال . ويعرف ج.أ. لادد نقد الشكل بما يلي : إن " نقد الشكل " يهتم بدراسة الأشكال الأدبية المتنوعة التي يفترض أنها التقليد الشفهي الذي تمَّ تناقله من فم إلى فم . وخلف هذه الدراسة تكمن الفرضية أن ثمة قوانين محددة للتقليد الشفهي عندما يتم تطبيقها على الأناجيل سوف تقود إلى استعادة الشكل الأول والأقدم للتقليد . وبدراسة متعمقة لهذه الأشكال فإنها تقود إلى الخلاصة النقدية التي تقول بأن محتوى الأناجيل في مراحلها المبكرة كان يعتمد على التناقل الشفوي كوحدات وحكايات وقصص وأقوال وتعاليم وأمثال غير متصلة . وكل وحدة من التقاليد لها تاريخها الخاص في الكنيسة . إن الموجز التاريخي لأعمال يسوع كما هو موجود في إنجيل مرقس ومجسَّد بشكل كبير في متى ولوقا ليس جزءاً من هذا التقليد، ولكنه من اختلاق مؤلف الإنجيل الثاني، الذي قام بجمع الكثير من وحدات التقليد ، وابتدع موجزاً تاريخياً لأعمال يسوع ، واستخدم هذا الموجز كخيط روائي يمكن من خلاله تقوية العلاقة بين الجزيئات المنفصلة من التقاليد المستقلة . وهذا يعني أن الإشارات التي تدل على التتابع الزمني والمكاني وما يماثلها في الأناجيل هي إشارات غير أًصيلة تاريخياً على الإطلاق وغير جديرة بالثقة، ومن ثم يجب تجاهلها من قِبَل نقَّاد الإنجيل الجادّين . وكنتيجة لذلك نحن لا نملك في الحقيقة سجل حياة أو " سيرة حياة " يسوع ، ولكن فقط مجموعة من الحكايات والتعاليم المنفصلة التي تم ربطها معاً بأسلوب غير تاريخي وسطحي "(63)**. *
 *أما رودلف بولتمان وهو ناقد راديكالي للشكل فيوضِّح المدخل لنقد الشكل في قوله : منذ ما يزيد عن أربعين عاماً الآن ، ودارسو العهد الجديد على دراية بوجود مدرسة للبحث في الإنجيل تعرف باسم نقد الشكل - أو بدقة أكثر تاريخ الشكل **Form History** ولقد كرَّست هذه المدرسة اهتمامها على تحليل الوحدات المكونة التي بنى التقليد على أساسها الأناجيل المتوافقة وهي تسعى إلى دراسة التقليد الشفهي في مرحلة سابقة لتبلوره في الأناجيل ، أو حتى في المصادر التي تأسست عليها الأناجيل ، سواء كانت وثائق مكتوبة أو حلقات من التقليد المتكرر - مثل التقليد (**Q**) وهو مخطط تمهيدي يشرح خدمة يسوع ، هذا المخطط كان قد سبق إنجيل مرقس . كما أنه يدرس التتابع في الروايات والمحتويات الخطابية والروايات العاطفية وغيرها . *
*  ويستمر في شرحه : يبدأ نقد الشكل مع إدراك أن التقليد الذي تضمنته الأناجيل المتوافقة يتكون في الأصل من وحدات منفصلة ، تم جمعها معاً تحريرياً بواسطة كتَّاب البشائر، ومن ثم فنقد الشكل مهتم بتمييز واستخراج وحدات التقليد هذه ، وكذلك اكتشاف أول وأقدم أشكالها وأصولها في حياة المجتمع المسيحي المبكر. إن نقد الشكل ينظر إلى الأناجيل كمجموعة لهذه المادة الأقدم . ولكنه أيضاً يدرس الأناجيل باعتبارها أعمال كاملة سعياً لتقدير وتحديد حجم الأنشطة الأدبية لكتَّاب البشائر ولاكتشاف الدوافع اللاهوتية التي قادتهم وأرشدتهم "(64)**. *
*  وقد رد علماء الكتاب المقدس على مزاعم هذه المدرسة وأبطلوا مزاعمها لدرجة أن أحد العلماء ويدعى ج . بريتز يصل في رده على مزاعم هذه المدرسة بقوله " ومن ثم فإن نقَّاد الشكل يواجهون تحدياً فإما أن يعترفوا بخطأ منهجهم وما توصِّلوا إليه من نتائج أو أن يتخلصوا منه تماماً .*
*  ما يتضمن هنا الآن ليس التبديل بين الاتجاه غير النقدي وبين النقد ، لكن بين النقد والمبالغة في النقد . فالنظرة النقدية للأناجيل لا تزعم أنها موضوعية بشكل مطلق . فمن الصعب أن نقول أين ينتهي الشعر ويبدأ التاريخ . ومن المرجح جداً عدم وجود تتابع زمني تحتي صارم أو مخطط طوبوغرافي ، كما أنها ليست كتباً لسير الحياة حسب مفهومنا الحديث لهذا الصنف الأدبي . ولكن ذلك لا يعني أننا نعترف بأننا لا نملك شهادة موثوقة من شهود عيان ، أو بأن الكنيسة من خلال مسيح إيمانها قد خلقت أو اختلقت يسوع التاريخي ، بدلاً من أن يسوع التاريخي هو مسيح إيمانها* *"(65)**. *


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني*
*الوحي الإلهي في المسيحية*
*وكيف كُتب الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*" كل الكتاب هو ما تنفس به الله "* *(2تي3: 16).*​*1 – ما هو الوحي الإلهي في المسيحية ؟*
* يتصور البعض أن الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس هو مثل الوحي في الإسلام حيث يعتقد المسلمون أن الوحي كان يأتي به الملاك جبريل من السماء منجماً ، أي آية آية أو في مجموعة من الآيات ، وقد استمر ذلك فترة 23 سنة !! ويتصورون أن التوراة والزبور (المزامير) والإنجيل نزل كل منها دفعة واحدة على موسى وداود والمسيح !! وبرغم من القرآن يذكر عدة طرق أخرى للوحي إلا أن الوحي في الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن هذا الفكر بصورة جوهرية ، فهو إعلان من الله أولاً ثم وحي ثانياً : *
*(أ) الإعلان : **يقول الكتاب " الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " **(عب1:1-3)** . وهذا يعني أن الأنبياء تلقوا الوحي الإلهي أولاً في صورة إعلانات من الله بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كالحديث المباشر مع الله مثلما حدث مع  موسى النبي " أن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له في الحلم أكلمه . وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي . فما إلى فم وعيانا أتكلم معه لا بالألغاز . وشبه الرب يعاين " **(عد12 :6-8)** ، أو عن طريق الظهورات الإلهية ، كما حدث مع إبراهيم " وظهر الرب لابرام " **(تك12 :7)** ، وظهوره ليعقوب " ظهر  له الله " **(تك35 :7)** ، والظهورات الملائكية كما حدث مع هاجر " فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء " **(تك16 :7)** ، ومع إبراهيم " ونادى ملاك الرب إبراهيم ثانية من السماء " **(تك22 :15)** ، وكما حدث مع مريم العذراء **(لو1 :26) **. أو الرؤى ، مثل " رؤيا إشعياء " **(إش1:1)** ، ورؤى حزقيال " رأيت رؤى الله " **(حز1:1)** ، ورؤيا يوحنا " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " **(رؤ1 :4)** ، وبقية الأنبياء . والأحلام ، مثل أحلام يوسف الذي وصف بـ " صاحب الأحلام " **(تك37 :19)** ، ودانيال النبي الذي كان يرى " رؤى الليل " **(دا7:7)** . أو حلول الروح القدس على الأنبياء وتحدثه بلسانهم *
*- 44 -*​ 




*كقول داود النبي " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " **(2صم23 :2)** ، إلى أن حل الله بكلمته ، أبنه ، أخذا صورة عبد وظهر في الجسد " والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " **(يو1 :14)** . *
*  فقد كشف الله وأعلن عن ذاته وإرادته ومشورته الإلهية وتدبيره الأزلي السابق للإنسان والكون والتاريخ بالإعلان الإلهي الذي هو كشف الغطاء عما هو مخفي . فكلمة إعلان في العبرية هي " جالا - **galah** " وتعنى " يكشف الغطاء " ، وفى اليونانية هي " ابوكاليبسيس - **apokalypsis** - **α**̓**ποκάλυψις** " وتعنى " يكشف النقاب عن ، إعلان ، إستعلان " والفعل منها " ابوكاليبتو - **apokaliptw** - **α**̓**ποκάλυιπtw** " ويعنى " يرفع الغطاء ، يعلن ، يظهر ، يستعلن ، معلن – **disclosure : - appearing, coming, lighten, * *manifestation, be revealed, revelation** " . *
*(ب) الوحي الإلهي :** وتواصل الله مع البشرية بالوحي الإلهي الذي هو استقبال النبي لكلمة الله بالروح القدس " وصارت كلمة الرب إلى 00 " ، " وكانت كلمة الرب إلى 00 " أو كما قال داود النبي بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " . فالوحي الإلهي إذاً هو كلمة الله المقدمة للبشرية من خلال النبي وعلى  لسانه بعد أن يتسلمها أولاً من الله في صورة إعلان إلهي ، أي إبلاغ كلمة الله  للبشرية " أسمعوا كلمة الرب " ، " هكذا يقول الرب " . كما يعنى أيضاً تدوين كلمة الله وتسجيلها وكتابتها في أسفار مقدسة بالروح القدس . وكما يقول أحد العلماء ويدعى **وبستر " الوحي000 هو تأثير روح الله الفائق للطبيعة على الفكر البشرى ، به تأهل الأنبياء والرسل والكتبة المقدسون لأن يقدموا الحق الإلهي بدون أي مزيج من الخطأ " .*
*الله -**!** (الإعلان بطرقه وأنواعه) **H* *الأنبياء (الوحي)-* *!**الإنسان*​*  فالإعلان إذاُ هو عمل الله المباشر ، الصادر من الله وحده ، نشاط الله وحده ، كشفه عن ذاته وإرادته للبشرية بروحه القدوس من خلال وبواسطة الأنبياء والرسل ، والوحي هو عمل الروح القدس في النبي ومن خلاله ، هو النبي كمتكلم بالروح القدس ، هو الناطق بكلمة الله بالروح القدس من خلال النبي ، هو كلمة الله على فم النبي ؛ في الإعلان يتكلم الله ويعلن عن ذاته " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه " **( عب1:1-2)** ، وفى الوحي يسلم النبي ما تسلمه من الله للآخرين سواء شفوياً أو مكتوباً(1).*
*2 – كتابة الأنبياء والرسل للوحي الإلهي وتدوينه في أسفار : *
* ثم دون هؤلاء الأنبياء أو تلاميذهم ما أعلن لهم بالروح القدس وما سلموه للبشرية بالوحي الإلهي في أسفار مقدسة محمولين ومحصورين ومقودين ومرشدين من الروح القدس الذي كان يذكرهم ويرشدهم ويقودهم ويوجههم ويعلمهم ، دونوا كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس بأمر إلهي مباشر من الله ذاته : *
*?** " فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا في الكتاب وضعه في مسامع يشوع " **(خر14:17)** . *
*?** " وقال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات لأنني بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت*
*عهدا معك ومع إسرائيل " **( خر27:34)** .*
*?** " فاكتب على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الأولين اللذين كسرتهما وتضعهما في التابوت " **(تث2:10)** . *
*?** " فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب " **(خر4:24)** . *
*?** " وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم حسب قول الرب " **(عد2:33)** .*
*?** " تقيم لنفسك حجارة كبيرة تشيدها بالّشيد وتكتب عليها جميع كلمات هذا الناموس 000 وتكتب على الحجارة جميع كلمات هذا الناموس نقشا جيدا " **(تث3:27،8)** .*
*?** " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " **(تث9:31)**  .*
*?** " وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله " **(يش26:24)** .*
*?** " فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب " **(1صم25:10) **.*
*?** ويقول إشعياء النبي بالروح " وقال لي الرب خذ لنفسك لوحا كبيرا واكتب عليه بقلم إنسان لمهير شلال حاش بز " **(اش1:8)** ، " تعال الآن اكتب هذا عندهم على لوح وارسمه في سفر ليكون لزمن آت للابد إلى الدهور " **(اش8:30)** . *
*?** " هكذا تكلم الرب اله إسرائيل قائلا اكتب كل الكلام الذي تكلمت به إليك في سفر " **(ار2:30)** . وقال الله ارميا النبي " خذ لنفسك درج سفر واكتب فيه كل الكلام الذي كلمتك به على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا وعلى كل الشعوب " **(ار2:36)** . *
*?** " فدعا ارميا باروخ بي نيريا فكتب باروخ عن فم ارميا كل كلام الرب الذي كلمه به في درج السفر " **(ار4:36)** . ويشرح باروخ الكاتب كيف كان ارميا النبي   يمليه كلمة الله وهو يكتبها بقلمه  " فقال لهم باروخ بفمه كان يقرا لي كل هذا الكلام *
*- 46 -*​ 
*وأنا كنت اكتب في السفر بالحبر " **(ار18:36)** . *
*?** ولما أحرق الملك يهوياقيم ما سبق أن كتبه ارميا أمره الله قائلاً " عد فخذ لنفسك درجا آخر واكتب فيه كل الكلام الأول الذي كان في الدرج الأول الذي احرقه  يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا 000 فاخذ ارميا درجا آخر ودفعه لباروخ بن نيريا الكاتب  فكتب فيه عن فم ارميا كل كلام السفر الذي احرقه يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا بالنار وزيد عليه أيضا كلام كثير مثله " **(ار28:36،32)** .*
*?** و قال الله لحزقيال النبي " عرفهم صورة البيت ورسمه و مخارجه ومداخله وكل أشكاله وكل فرائضه وكل أشكاله وكل شرائعه واكتب ذلك قدام أعينهم ليحفظوا كل رسومه وكل فرائضه ويعملوا بها " **(حز11:43)** . *
*?** ويقول دانيال النبي في سفره " في السنة الأولى لبيلشاصر ملك بابل رأى دانيال حلما ورؤى رأسه على فراشه حينئذ كتب الحلم واخبر براس الكلام " **(دا1:7)** .*
*?** وقال الله لهوشع النبي " اكتب له كثرة شرائعي فهي تحسب أجنبية " **(هو12:8)** . *
*?** وقال حبقوق النبي بالروح " فأجابني الرب وقال اكتب الرؤيا وانقشها على الألواح لكي يركض قارئها " **(حب2:2)** . *
*?** وفى العهد الجديد يقول القديس لوقا بالروح  " رأيت أنا أيضا إذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق أن اكتب على التوالي إليك أيها العزيز ثاوفيلس " **(لو3:1)** . *
*?** ويقول القديس يوحنا بالروح عما دونه في الإنجيل الرابع " وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه "  **(يو31:20)** . ويقول عن نفسه " هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب " **(يو24:21)** .*
*?** ويؤكد القديس بولس بالروح أن ما يكتبه هو كلمة الله الموحى بها إليه  " أن كان  أحد يحسب نفسه نبيا أو روحيا فليعلم ما اكتبه إليكم انه وصايا الرب " **(1كو37:14)** . *
*?** " فَإِنَّنَا لاَ نَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ آخَرَ سِوَى مَا تَقْرَأُونَ أَوْ تَعْرِفُونَ " **(2كو13:1)** ،" انه بإعلان عرفني بالسر كما سبقت فكتبت بالإيجاز " **(2كو3:3) **.*
*?** ويؤكد القديس بطرس بالروح أيضاً أن ما كتبه هو وما كتبه القديس بولس بالروح القدس هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي " هذه اكتبها الآن إليكم رسالة ثانية أيها الأحباء فيهما انهض بالتذكرة ذهنكم النقي ، لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء القديسون ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب و المخلص 000 واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور " **(2بط1:3 و2و15و16)** . *
*?** ويقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه *
*- 47 -*​ 





*بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً " **(1يو1:1-3)**.*
*?** " يا أولادي اكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وأن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار " **(1يو1:2)** .*
*?** " أيها الاخوة لست اكتب إليكم وصية جديدة بل وصية قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء الوصية القديمة هي الكلمة التي سمعتموها من البدء " **(1يو7:2)** .*
*?** " أيضا وصية جديدة اكتب إليكم ما هو حق فيه و فيكم أن الظلمة قد مضت والنور الحقيقي الآن يضيء "  **(1يو8:2)** .*
*?** " اكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه . اكتب إليكم أيها الآباء لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء اكتب إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم قد غلبتم الشرير اكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنكم قد عرفتم الآب . كتبت إليكم أيها الآباء لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء كتبت إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير " **(1يو12:2-14) **. " كتبت إليكم هذا عن الذين يضلونكم " **(1يو26:2)** . " كتبت هذا إليكم انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله " **(13:5)** .*
*?** " والآن اطلب منك يا كيرية لا كأني اكتب إليك وصية جديدة بل التي كانت عندنا من البدء أن يحب بعضنا بعضا " **(2يو5:1)** . " كتبت إلي الكنيسة ولكن ديوتريفس " **(3يو9:1)** .*
*?** ويقول القديس يهوذا أخو يعقوب " أيها الأحباء إذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لأكتب إليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت أن اكتب إليكم واعظا أن تجتهدوا لأجل الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين " **(يه3:1)** .*
*?** وفى سفر الرؤيا يتكرر الأمر الإلهي للقديس يوحنا " أكتب " 14 مرة فيأمر الرب يسوع المسيح القديس يوحنا " قائلا أنا هو الألف والياء الأول والآخر والذي تراه اكتب في كتاب وأرسل إلى السبع الكنائس التي في آسيا " **(رؤ11:1)** ، " فاكتب ما رأيت وما هو كائن و ما هو عتيد أن يكون بعد هذا " **(رؤ19:1)** ، " اكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة أفسس " **(رؤ1:2)** ، " واكتب إلي ملاك كنيسة سميرنا " **(رؤ8:2)** ،" واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في برغامس " **(رؤ12:2)** ، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في ثياتيرا " **(رؤ18:2)** ، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس " **(رؤ1:3)** ، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا " **(رؤ7:3)** ، " واكتب إلي ملاك كنيسة *
*- 48 -*​ 
*اللاودكيين " **(رؤ14:3)** . ويقول القديس يوحنا " وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لي اكتب " **(رؤ13:14؛9:19)** . وقال له الجالس على العرش " اكتب فان هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة " **(رؤ5:21)** .*
*  فبعد أن تسلم الأنبياء والرسل كلمة الله وإعلانه الذي أعطاه لهم ووحيه الإلهي الذي نطق به الروح القدس على لسانهم وتكلم به على أفواههم وأعلنوه لمعاصريهم سواء شفاهةً أو مكتوباً كلفهم بكتابه وحيه هذا وكلمته والكيفية التي تكلم بها إليهم ونطق بها على لسانهم وبأفواههم والكيفية التي تكلموا بها ، هم ، ونادوا بكلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي والأحداث المتعلقة بها والظروف التاريخية 00 الخ . وقد كتب هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل كلمة الله ووحيه ، الذي سبق أن نطقوا به وأعلنوه وسلموه لمعاصريهم وحفظوه  شفوياً ، في أسفار بناء على أمر الله وبوحيه الإلهي أيضاً . *
*  يقول القديس بولس بالروح " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر ، لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملا متأهبا لكل عمل صالح " (2تى16:3) . ويقول القديس بطرس بالروح أيضا " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم ، عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص ، لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " **(2بط19:1-21)** .*
*Ì** وقد ورد النص الإلهي في قوله " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله " في اليونانية هكذا " :     ** γραφὴ θεόπνευστος - pasa graphi theopneustos* *πα**͂**σα *
*  ويعنى " كل الأسفار المقدسة " ، " كل الأسفار المقدسة هي ما تنفس به الله " . وكلمة " موحى به " كما وردت في اليونانية " **θεόπνευστος** - **theopneustos** - ثيؤبنوستوس " ، وتعنى حرفياً " نفس الله -** divinely breathed** " أو " الله تنفس - ** God-breathed**" . وتنفس الله هنا هو كلمته ويساوى قول الرب يسوع المسيح ؛ " مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله " (مت4:4) . وقد وردت أيضاً في سفر أيوب في العبرية " نسمه –** נשׁמה** - **nesha**̂**ma**̂**h** " ، " نسمة القدير " ، " ولكن في الناس روحاً  ونسمة القدير تعقلهم " **(اى8:32)** . وهذا يعنى أن كل ما تكلم ونطق به الأنبياء والرسل وكل ما دونوه في الأسفار المقدسة ، كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس ، هو " نفس الله " ، " ما تنفس به الله " ، " كلمة الله " التي تكلم بها بواسطة ، أو عن طريق ، أو من خلال أنبيائه القديسين . ومن ثم فقد ترجمت هكذا :*
 *All ******ure is God-breathed        **كل الكتاب المقدس هو ما تنفس به الله *
*- 49 -*​
*Everything in the ******ures is God's Word.**كل شيء في الأسفار المقدسة هو كلمة الله                                                                                *
*All ******ure is given by inspiration of God **كل الكتاب معطى بوحي الله *​*Ì* *وقد وردت كلمة " مسوقين " في اليونانية في قوله " أن كل نبوة الكتاب (**πα**͂**σα προφητεία  γραφη**͂**ς**) ليست من تفسير خاص لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين (**φερόμενοι**) من الروح القدس " **(2بط19:1-21)** ،** " ** φερόμενοι**- **pheromenoi** - فيرومينوى " وتعنى محمولين أو مسوقين ، من الفعل " **φέρω** - **phero**̄̄** - فيرو " والذي يعنى " يحمل ، أو يسوق " وتؤكد في قوله " تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين (محمولين) من الروح  القدس " أن الروح القدس كان يحملهم ويسوقهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وينطق بأفواههم بـ " كلمة الله " . وقد ترجمت الآية كما يلي :*
*moved along by the Holy Spirit.                 **محمولين من الروح القدس*
*being moved by the Holy Spirit.**أو مسوقين من الروح القدس            * 
*were guided by the Spirit of God** مسوقين (مرشدين) بالروح القدس       *
*inspired by the Holy Ghost** موحى لهم بالروح القدس                       *
*being brought along by the Holy Spirit.    **محمولين بالروح القدس      *
*were carried along by the Holy Spirit**محمولين بالروح القدس            *
*being borne along by the Holy Spirit**محمولين بالروح القدس             *
*were impelled by the Holy Spirit**. * 
*by the Holy Spirit as humans spoke under God's direction  *​*و " تحت توجيه الله .*
*  كما أن الكلمة المترجمة " الكتاب " في قوله " أن كل نبوة الكتاب " هي " جرافيس - **graphis** - **grafhV** " وتعنى " الأسفار المقدسة ، الكتاب المقدس - ********ure** " . أي أن كل الكتاب المقدس ، كل ما كتبه الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس ، كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل عبارة وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل فصل ، إصحاح ،  وكل سفر ، كل الكتاب المقدس ، كتبه الروح القدس بواسطة ، عن طريق ، أناس الله القديسين ، الأنبياء والرسل ، محمولين بالروح القدس ، فقد كانوا في حالة تسليم كامل بالعقل والإرادة للروح القدس المهيمن ، الذي تكلم على لسانهم وبأفواههم ودون كتابه المقدس بواسطتهم ، فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي** .*
*- 50 -*​*وقد أستخدم الوحي في الكتاب المقدس آلاف الكلمات والعبارات التي تدل على أن كل ما تكلم به الأنبياء والرسل وما سجل في الأسفار المقدسة بالروح القدس هو " كلام الله " الذي تكلم به الله ودونه بروحة القدوس بلسانهم ونطق به بأفواههم ودونه بأيديهم . وفيما يلي أهم هذه الكلمات والعبارات :  *
*(أ) أستخدم العهد القديم كلمة** " **נאם** - نأم - **naam** " والتي تعنى في العبرية كما وردت  في الكتاب المقدس ؛ " يتحدث " ، " نطق إلهي ، إعلان إلهي ، قول إلهي " ، كما تعنى أيضاً " تجلى مُشخص ، حديث إلهي من خلال نبي لله " ، واستخدمت بصفة خاصة للتعبير عن صوت الله وأقواله الإلهية التي أعلنت بواسطة الأنبياء وتعنى " صوت يهوه " و " يهوه يقول " و " يقول يهوه " ، كما تعنى " وحي إلهي " ، " قول الرب " 000الخ " . *
*  ففي سفر العدد يقول الوحي الإلهي : " ورفع بلعام عينيه ورأى إسرائيل حالا حسب أسباطه . فكان عليه روح الله فنطق بمثله وقال . وحي بلعام بن بعور . وحي الرجل المفتوح العينين . وحي الذي يسمع أقوال الله . الذي يرى رؤيا القدير مطروحا وهو مكشوف العينين 000 لا اقدر أن أتجاوز قول الرب لأعمل خيرا أو شرا من نفسي . الذي يتكلمه الرب إياه أتكلم 000 وحي بلعام بن بعور وحي الرجل المفتوح العينين ، وحي الذي يسمع أقوال الله ويعرف معرفة العلي الذي يرى رؤيا القدير ساقطا وهو مكشوف العينين ، أراه ولكن ليس الآن أبصره ولكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب ويهلك كل بني الوغى " **( عد2:24 **–**17 ) **.*
*  وهنا نرى بلعام وهو يتكلم بالروح ، روح الرب ، الذي كان عليه ويرى رؤى الله وما هو آت في مستقبل الأيام ، وينطق بالوحي الإلهي الذي يكشفه له روح الرب الذي هو " قول الرب "  ، " كلمة الله " ، والذي لا يستطيع أن يتكلم بغيره " لا أقدر أن أتجاوز قول الرب " ، " الذي يتكلمه الرب إياه أتكلم " **(عد24 :3-10)** .*
*  ويعبر داود النبي عن الوحي الإلهي الذي كان ينطق به المزامير وكيف تكلم الله بروحه القدوس على لسانه بقوله ، بالروح " وحي داود بن يسى ووحي الرجل القائم في العلا مسيح اله يعقوب و مرنم إسرائيل الحلو ، روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " **( 2صم 1:23 - 2)** . أي انه كان محمولاً بالروح ، كان مسوقاً   بالروح ، روح الرب ، الذي نطق بكلماته على لسانه ، لسان داود ، فكان كلامه  الذي ينطق به بالروح هو كلام الرب " كلمة الله " .*
*   وتكررت عبارة " يقول الرب (يهوه) " و" هكذا يقول الرب (يهوه) " و" قال الرب (يهوه) " و " قول الرب (يهوه) " و " قال الله " و" يقول الله " و " كلمة الرب (يهوه) " , " كلام الرب (يهوه) " و" اسمع أو أسمعي أو أسمعوا كلمة الرب (يهوه) *
*- 51 -*​*أو كلام الرب (يهوه) أو قول الرب (يهوه) " و" أنصتوا أو أنصتي أو أنصت أو أصغى أو أصغوا لقول الرب (يهوه) " ومفرداتها حوالي 3800 مرة ، ويليها آية أو فقرة أو إصحاح أو عدة إصحاحات ، خاصة في العهد القديم ، للتعبير عن هذا الوحي أو قول الله وكلماته " كلمة الله " ، وذلك في بداية حديث للرب ، الله ، أو في نهايته . وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تكررت عبارة " كلمة الرب " 88 مرة ، وعبارة " كلام الرب " 149مرة ، وعبارة " كلمة الله " 39 مرة ، وعبارة " قال الله " 30 مرة ، وعبارة " قال الرب " 399مرة ، وعبارة " يقول الرب 277 مرة ، وعبارة " يقول السيد الرب " 81 مرة ، وعبارة " قال السيد الرب " 122 مرة .*
*(ب) واستُخدمت كلمة عبرية أخرى هي "** משּׂא** - **maśśa**̂**'** - مسا " **وتعنى أيضاً " قول إلهي ، كلمة إلهية ، حديث إلهي على فم نبي أو من خلال صوت نبي " وترجمت " وحي " وذلك للتعبير عن وحي الأمثال ، ككلمة الله ، في سفر الأمثال : " كلام أجور ابن متقية مسا وحي هذا الرجل " **(أم 1:30؛أنظر 1:31) **.*
*  كما استخدمت بصفة خاصة في الأسفار النبوية للتعبير عن كلمة الله التي وصلت إلى الأنبياء في هيئة رؤى ، حيث كان النبي وهو في الرؤيا محمولاً بالروح ، مقيداً بالروح ، مسوقاً بالروح ، ينطق بما يتكلم به الروح على لسانه كقول داود النبي بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " ، وقول القديس بطرس بالروح " تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " وقول القديس يوحنا الرسول والرائي بالروح " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " **( رؤ4:1)** ؛ وتنبأ الأنبياء  على بلاد كثيرة بالروح ، روح الرب ، الروح القدس الذي تكلم على لسانهم :*
*  " وحي من جهة بابل رآه إشعياء بن اموص " **( أش1:13)** ، " في  سنة وفاة الملك احاز كان هذا الوحي " **( أش28:14)** ، " وحي من جهة موآب " **( أش1:15)** ، " وحي من جهة دمشق هوذا دمشق 000 " **( أش17:1)** ، " وحي من جهة مصر " **( أش19:1)** ، " وحي من جهة برية البحر 000 وقد أعلنت لي رؤيا قاسية 000 وحي من جهة دومة 000 وحي من جهة بلاد العرب "* *( أش1:21-13)** ، " وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا " **( أش1:22)** ، " وحي من جهة صور "* *( أش1:23)** ، " وحي كلمة الرب في ارض حدراخ ودمشق محلة " **(زك1:9)** ، " وحي كلام الرب على إسرائيل " **(زك1:12)* *، " وحي كلمة الرب لإسرائيل عن يد ملاخي "* *(ملا1:1)** ، " وحي على نينوى سفر رؤيا ناحوم الالقوشي " **( نا1:1)** ، " الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي " **( حب1:1)** .  وعندما كان الله غير راضٍ على بنى إسرائيل ورفضهم بسبب زيغانهم وانحرافهم عنه قال لهم موبخاً بفم ارميا النبي " وإذا سالك هذا الشعب (إسرائيل) أو نبي أو كاهن قائلا ما وحي الرب فقل لهم أي وحي أنى أرفضكم هو قول الرب 000 وحي الرب 000 هكذا تقولون الرجل لصاحبه والرجل لأخيه بماذا أجاب الرب وماذا تكلم به الرب ، أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه 000 *
*- 52 -*​*هكذا تقول للنبي بماذا أجابك الرب و ماذا تكلم به الرب ، 000 وحي الرب فلذلك هكذا قال الرب من اجل قولكم هذه الكلمة وحي الرب وقد أرسلت إليكم قائلا لا تقولوا وحي الرب "  **( ار33:23-38)** ، وقال بفم حزقيال النبي " قل لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب هذا الوحي هو " **(10:12)** . *
*(ج) وفى العهد الجديد استخدمت كلمة " **χρηματισμός** -** chre**̄**matismos **- خريماتيسموس) بمعنى الوحي** "**a divine response or revelation : - answer of God .** " ؛ والتي وردت في **(رو4:11)** عن أقوال الله التي تكلم بها مع إيليا النبي ؛ " لكن ماذا يقول له (إيليا) الوحي . أبقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم  يحنوا ركبة لبعل " . كما أستخدم الفعل منها " **crhmattizw**- **Chrimatizw** - خريماتيزو) والذي يعنى " يوحي ، يدعو " وذلك للتعبير عن الإعلان الإلهي والوحي الإلهي : فيقول عن المجوس " وإذ أوحى إليهم في حلم " **(مت22:2)** ، وعن يوسف النجار يقول " وإذ أوحى إليه في حلم " **(مت 22:2)** ، وعن سمعان البار يقول " وكان قد أوحى إليه بالروح القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب فآتى بالروح إلى الهيكل " **(لو26:2 ،27)** ، وعن كرنيليوس يقول " أوحى إليه بملاك مقدس " (أع22:10) ، " كما أوحى إلى موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن 000 حسب المثال الذي اظهر لك في الجبل " **(عب 5:8)** ، " بالإيمان نوح لما أوحى إليه *
*عن أمور لم تر بعد خاف فبنى فلكا " **(عب7:11)** .*
*3 ـ أهم العبارات الكتابية التي تؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله :*
* أستخدم الوحي الإلهي عدة عبارات تؤكد على أن كل كلمة وكل آية نطق بها الأنبياء والرسل ودونوها في الأسفار المقدسة ، الكتاب المقدس ، هي كلمة الله : *
*(1) عبارة " عن يد 000 النبي " **؛ والتي تكررت 62 مرة لتعني أن الله قد تكلم " عن يد أنبيائه : " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا " **(نح 30:9)** ،" كما تكلم الرب عن يد موسى **(خر35:9)**  " جميع ما آمركم به الرب عن يد موسى " **(عد23:15)** ، " كما كلمه الرب عن يد موسى " **(40:16)** ، " كما تكلم الرب عن يد موسى " **(23:27)** ، " الوصايا والأحكام التي أوصى بها الرب 000 عن يد موسى "  **(عد13:36)** ، " كما أمر الرب عن يد موسى " **(يش2:14)** ، " وصايا الرب التي أوصى  بها آباءهم عن يد موسى " **(قض4:3)** .*
*  ويقول صموئيل النبي لشاول الملك " وقد فعل الرب لنفسه كما تكلم عن يدي " **(1صم 17:28)** ، " كما تكلمت عن يد موسى عبدك 000 يا سيدي الرب " **(1مل 53:8) **، " كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى عبده " **(1مل 56:8)** ، " حسب كلام الرب عن يد صموئيل " **(1أخ 3:11) **،* *" حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده *
*- 53 -*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الأنبياء** " **(2مل2:24)** ، " ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد آخيا الشيلوني " **(1مل 15:12)** ،* *" وأيضا عن يد ياهو بن حناني النبي كان كلام الرب **" (1مل 7:16)** ، **" حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به على بعشا عن يد ياهو النبي " **(12:16،43)** ، " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون " **(1مل34:16)** ، " قول الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد ايليا " **(1مل 16:17)** ، " وقد فعل الرب ما تكلم به عن يد عبده ايليا " **(2مل 10:10)** ، " حسب كلام الرب 000 الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن امتاي النبي " ، " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء قائلا " **(2مل10:21)** 00الخ .*
*(2) و" تكلم الله " بفم أو على فم الأنبياء** ، **حوالي 24 مرة ، أي " على لسانهم " : قال الله لموسى النبي " فالان اذهب وأنا أكون مع فمك وأعلمك ما تتكلم به فتكلمه  (أي هرون) وتضع الكلمات في فمه وأنا أكون مع فمك ومع فمه " (**خر12:4-15) **، " فقالت المرأة لإيليا هذا الوقت علمت انك رجل الله وان كلام الرب في فمك حق **(1مل24:17)** ، وقال الله لإشعياء النبي " قد جعلت أقوالي في فمك " **( 16:51)** ، " وكلامي الذي وضعته في فمك لا يزول من فمك ولا من فم نسلك ولا من فم نسل نسلك قال الرب من الآن والى الأبد " **(اش21:59)** . وقال ارميا النبي بالروح " ومد الرب يده ولمس فمي وقال الرب لي ها قد جعلت كلامي في فمك " **(ار9:1)** ، وأيضاً " هاأنذا جاعل كلامي في فمك " **(ار14:5)** ، " كلام الرب بفم ارميا " **(ار21:36 )** ، " لأجل تكميل كلام الرب بفم ارميا " **(ار36:24 ؛ عز1:1)** . وقال لحزقيال النبي " وأنت يا ابن آدم فاسمع ما أنا مكلمك به 000 افتح فمك وكل ما أنا معطيكه " **(حز8:2)** ، " وقال (سليمان) مبارك الرب اله إسرائيل الذي تكلم بفمه إلى داود أبى واكمل بيده قائلا " **(1مل 15:8؛1أخ4:6؛15:6) . *
*  وقال رسل المسيح " تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " **(لو48:1)** ، " كان ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع " **(اع 16:1) **، " أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر" **(اع 21:3)** ، وصلوا لله قائلين " القائل بفم داود فتاك لماذا ارتجت الأمم و تفكر الشعوب بالباطل " **(اع25:4)** ، " قام بطرس وقال لهم أيها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ أيام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الأمم كلمة الإنجيل ويؤمنون " **(أع7:15)** ، " وأما الله فما سبق وانبا به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم المسيح قد تممه هكذا " **(اع18:3)** .*
*  قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه قبل الصعود مباشرة " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و تكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " **(اع8:1)** ، " لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم " **(مت20:10)** . " فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما  تتكلمون ولا تهتموا بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان لستم انتم *
*- 54 -*​ 






*المتكلمين بل الروح القدس** " **(مر11:13)** . أو كما قال داود النبي بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (**2صم2:23)** .*
*(3) الروح القدس يتكلم على فم الأنبياء والرسل وينطق بلسانهم :** وبعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يقول الكتاب بالروح : " امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخري كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا " **(اع4:2)** . " وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة " **(اع 31:4)** ، " ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذي كان يتكلم به (أستيفانوس) " **(اع10:6)** ، " وقام واحد منهم (أنبياء المسيح) اسمه اغابوس وأشار بالروح أن جوعا عظيما كان عتيدا أن يصير على جميع المسكونة " **(اع28:11)** . كما تكرر تعبير " بالروح " 53 مرة في أوال مثل " كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " ** (اع 5:18)** ، " وكان ( ابولوس) وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب "** (اع 25:18) **، " حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنباون " **(اع 6:19)** ، " وكانوا يقولون لبولس بالروح أن لا يصعد إلى أورشليم " **(أع 4:21)** ، " وقال هذا يقوله الروح القدس " **(اع11:21)** . وقال الرب يسوع عن نبوّه داود عنه " فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا " **(مت43:22)** ، " لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك " **(مر36:12)** .*
*(4) وصارت وكانت وأسمعوا " كلمة الرب " :** " وصارت كلمة الرب " و " وكانت كلمة الرب " إلى النبي ، وكان النبي ينادى " أسمعوا كلمة الرب " والتي تكررت حوالي 55 مرة : " كانت كلمة الرب إليه (ارميا لنبي) في أيام يوشيا " **(ار2:1)** ، "  فكانت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا " **(ار4:1)** ، " ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا " . **(ار11:1،13؛2:1)** ، " اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا بيت يعقوب " **(ار4:2؛2:7؛20:17؛3:19)** ، "  كلمة الرب التي صارت إلي ارميا من جهة القحط " **(ار1:14)** . ويقول حزقيال النبي بالروح " وكان عند تمام السبعة الأيام أن كلمة الرب صارت إلي قائلة " **(حز16:3؛2:14؛8:12،17)** ، " اسمعوا كلمة الرب " **(حز2:13)** ، " يا جبال إسرائيل اسمعي كلمة الرب " **(حز1:36؛4:37)** . ويكرر الكتاب " كلمة الرب التي صارت إلي صفنيا " **(صف1:1)** ، " وصارت كلمة الرب ثانية إلي حجي 000 قائلا " **(حج20:2)** ، " كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدو النبي قائلا " **(زك1:1)** .*
*(5) " كلمة الله " :** والتي استخدمت في العهد الجديد وتكررت 25 مرة إلى جانب " كلمة الرب " التي تكررت 82 مرة ، منها 12 في العهد الجديد: " كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا بن زكريا في البرية " **(لو2:3)** ، " الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " **(يو35:10)** ، " وفي السبت التالي اجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبا لتسمع كلمة الله "** (اع44:13)** ، " فجاهر بولس و برنابا 000 بكلمة الله " **(اع46:13)** ،  *
*- 55 -*​ 






*" وانتشرت كلمة الرب في كل الكورة " **(اع49:13)** ، " أما بولس وبرنابا فأقاما في إنطاكية يعلمان ويبشران* *000 بكلمة الرب **(اع35:15)** . " لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " **(1كو13:2)** ، " لان كلمة الله حية  وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلي مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " **(عب12:4)** ، " اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله " **(عب7:13)** .*
*(6) وعبارة " كان كلام الرب " و " صار كلام الرب "** و" صار كلام الرب "  إلى النبي ، والتي تكررت 136 مرة ومن ثم فقد أخبر به : " صار كلام الرب إلى إبرام في الرؤيا قائلا " **(تك1:15)** ، " وكان كلام الرب إلى صموئيل قائلا " **(1صم10:15)** ، " وفي تلك الليلة كان كلام الرب إلى ناثان قائلا " **(2صم4:7)** ، " كان كلام الرب إلى  جاد النبي رائي داود قائلا " **(2صم11:24)** ، " وكان كلام الرب إلى سليمان قائلا " **(1مل11:6)* *، **" فكان كلام الرب إلى ايليا التشبي قائلا " **(1مل17:21)** ، " وكان كلام  الرب إلى شمعيا رجل الله قائلا " **(2أخ2:11)** . وتتكرر عبارة " فصار كلام الرب إلى قائلا " كثيراً في سفر ارميا **(ار8:13)** ، " ثم صار كلام الرب إلى ارميا قائلا "* *(ار30:29)** . **وكذلك في سفر حزقيال **" صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال الكاهن " **(حز3:1)** . ويكرر حزقيال النبي عبارتي " وكان إلى كلام الرب قائلا " و " كلام الرب صار إلى " 49 مرة **(أنظر1:6؛1:7؛ 14:11؛20:30)** ، وتتكرر عبارة " وكان كلام الرب إلى زكريا قائلا " في سفر زكريا ثلاث مرات **(زك8:7)** .*
*(7) قال الله ، وقال الرب :** وتكررت عبارة " وقال الله " في العهد القديم 22 مرة ؛ " وقال الله لنوح " **(تك17:9)** ، " وقال الله لإبراهيم " **(تك9:17)** ، " ثم قال الله ليعقوب " **(تك1:35)** ، " فقال الله لموسى " **(خر14:3)** ، " فقال الله لسليمان " **(2أخ11:1)** . كما تكررت عبارة " قال الرب " 306 مرة " ثم قال الرب لموسى " **(خر11 :1)** ، " قال الرب ليشوع " **(يش5 :2)** ، " هكذا قال الرب " **(يش24 :2)** .*
*(8) كما يؤكد العهد الجديد في كل آيه من آياته أنه كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي** من خلال تأكيد السيد المسيح للرسل بأن سيتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم بالروح القدس الذي كان يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم ويقودهم ويرشدهم . وكانوا أثناء كرازتهم حارين بالروح مقيدين بالروح ، محصورين بالروح ؛ " ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة  والروح الذي كان يتكلم به " **(أع10:6)** ، " فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة " **(أع29:8)** ، " وبينما بطرس متفكر في الرؤيا قال له الروح " **(أع19:10)** ، " فقال لي الروح أن اذهب " **(أع12:11)** ، " وأشار بالروح " **(أع28:11)** ، " فلما أتوا إلي ميسيا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلي بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح " **(أع7:16)** ، " كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " **(اع15:22)** ، " كان وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب " ، **(أع25:18)** ، " ها أنا اذهب إلي *
*- 56 -*​ 





*أورشليم مقيدا بالروح " **(أع22:20)** ، " كانوا يقولون لبولس بالروح أن لا يصعد إلي أورشليم " **(أع4:21)** ، " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " **(رؤ10:1)** ، " من له أذن  فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " **(رؤ17:2)** ، " صرت في الروح " **(رؤ2:4)** ، " يقول الروح " **(رؤ13:14)** ، " فمضى بي بالروح " **(رؤ3:17) **، " وذهب بي بالروح " **(رؤ10:21)** .*
*  وهكذا فكل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس هي كلمة الله التي أعلنها الله " لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح " **(أف3 :5)** وتكلم بها ، بروحه ، على لسانهم وبأفواههم ، وسجلها ، دونها في أسفار ، بروحه القدوس بأيديهم . أي أنه أعلنها لهم بروحه القدوس ونطقها على لسانهم بروحه القدوس ودونها بأيديهم بالروح القدس ، مستعيناً بمواهبهم ودون أن يلغي شخصيتهم وقدراتهم ، ولكن دون أن ينطقوا بشيء أو يكتبوا شيئاً بعيداً عن تأثير وقيادة وتوجيه الروح القدس " لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " **(2بط1 :21)** ، " كل الكتاب هو ما تنفس به الله " **(2تي3 :16)** .*

*- 57 -*​ 










*الفصل الثالث*
*شهادة المسيح ورسله*
*لكل كلمة في أسفار العهد القديم*
* وصف الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله أسفار العهد القديم بعدة أوصاف مختلفة واستخدم الروح القدس في العهد الجديد عدة تعبيرات للدلالة والتأكيد على أن كل سفر من أسفاره وكل عبارة من عباراته وكل حرف من حروفه ، بل وكل نقطة فيه هي نَفَس الله ، ما تنفس به الله ، كلمة الله الموحى بها بالروح القدس بواسطة الأنبياء . وهناك إحصائية تقول أنه يوجد 2,559 آية في العهد الجديد (من أجمالي 7,964 آية ، أي بنسبة 32%) تستشهد بالعهد القديم وتقتبس منه وتشير إليه . فقد أقتبس الرب يسوع المسيح من آياته وأسفاره وأشار إلي أهم أحداثه في تعليمه أمام الجموع ، وفى مناقشاته مع الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين ، وعند الإجابة على أسئلتهم سواء التي سألوها بصدق وإخلاص أو بقصد الإيقاع به ، كما أقتبس منها وهو يعلم تلاميذه ، وأشار إليها في صلاته للآب ، وأقتبس منها وأشار إليها كذلك وهو على الصليب وعند قيامته من الأموات ، وكذلك فعل تلاميذه . وفيما يلي أهم هذه الأوصاف والتعبيرات التي وصف بها الرب وتلاميذه أسفار العهد القديم وأهم ما أقتبسوا منها :*
*1 – أهم التعبيرات والأوصاف التي وُصف بها العهد القديم : *
*(1) تعبير " الكتاب " أو " الكتب "** : والذي تكرر حوالي 57 مرة ، للإشارة إلى أسفار العهد القديم ، ككل أو إلى كل سفر بصفة خاصة ، بمعنى ؛*
*أ - " الكتاب المقدس " أو " الكتب المقدسة "** ؛ كما قيل عن تيموثاوس " وانك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذي في المسيح يسوع " **(2تى15:3)** ، وكما قيل عن إنجيل المسيح " الذي سبق (الله) فوعد به بأنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة " **(رو2:1)** أو " الأسفار المقدسة " .*
*ب - " الكتب النبوية "** ؛ " ولكن ظهر الآن واعلم به جميع الأمم بالكتب النبوية حسب أمر الإله الأزلي لإطاعة الأيمان " **(رو26:16)** ، أو " نبوة الكتاب " ، " عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص " **(2بط20:1)** .*
*ج -  " كتاب الأنبياء " ، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء "* *(أع22:7،42)** ، " المكتوب في الأنبياء " ،** " مكتوب في الأنبياء** " **(مر2:1؛45:6) ، **" أقوال الأنبياء " ** (أع15:15)** . *
*- 58 -*​ 




*كما استخدم كلمة " مكتوب " والتي تكررت حوالي 78 مرة للإشارة إلى آيات العهد القديم ، كوحي الله وكلامه المكتوب بالروح القدس بواسطة الأنبياء والذي لا يمكن أن ينقض كقول الرب يسوع المسيح " ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب "** (يو45:10) **. ومن ثم أستخدم الوحي الإلهي عبارات مثل " مكتوب بالنبي " **(مت2: 5)** ، " المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود " **(أع1: 16؛4: 25)** ، " مكتوب في درج الكتاب " **(عب7: 10)** ، " الكلمة المكتوبة " **(يو15: 25؛1كو15: 54)** ، " مكتوب في الناموس " **(لو10: 26؛أع24: 14؛1كو14: 21)** ، " مكتوب في ناموس موسى " **(1كو9:9)** ، " مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء " **(أع24: 14)** ، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء " **(أع7: 24)** ، " مكتوب في سفر المزامير " **(أع1: 21)** . *
*(2) الناموس :** للإشارة إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة ، التوراة : " ناموس موسى " **(أع39:13؛عب28:10)** ، و" كتاب موسى " **(مر26:12)** ، " لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى " **(يو23:7؛أع5:15)* *، " فانه مكتوب في ناموس موسى " **(1كو9:9)** ، وأحياناً يستخدم عبارة موسى فقط للإشارة إلى ذلك " حين يُقرأ موسى " **(2كو15:3)** . كما يستخدم كلمة " ناموس " للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم بصفة عامة باعتبارها ناموس الله " فأنى اسر بناموس الله " **(رو22:7)* *، ويقول اليهود " سمعنا من الناموس أن المسيح يبقى إلى الأبد " **(يو34:13)**  والإشارة هنا إلى **(مزمور4:110واش7:9)**، ويستشهد الرب يسوع المسيح بقول المزمور **6:82** " أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم أنا قلت أنكم آلهة " ومن مزموري **(19:35؛4:69)** ويقول " لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم أنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب " **(يو25:15) **، ويقتبس القديس بولس الرسول من إشعياء **(11:28-12) **ويقول " مكتوب في الناموس " **(1كو21:14)** .*
*(3) الأنبياء :** للإشارة إلى جميع أسفار الأنبياء ، وهنا تستخدم عبارات مثل " لكي يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء " **(مت23:2) **، و" فانظروا لئلا يأتي عليكم ما قيل في الأنبياء " **(أع40:13)** ، و" لكي تكمل كتب الأنبياء " **(مت56:26)** ، و" هو مكتوب في الأنبياء " **(مر2:1؛يو45:6)** ، و" سيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالأنبياء عن ابن الإنسان " **(لو31:18)** ، و" جميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء " **(لو25:24)** ، و " وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا و انبأوا بهذه الأيام " **(أع24:3)** ، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء " **(أع42:7) **، و"  له يشهد جميع الأنبياء " **(أع43:10)** ، و " أقوال الأنبياء " **(أع27:13؛أع15:15)** . *
*(4) المزامير :** للإشارة إلى كل المزامير ، خاصة مزامير داود ، ويسميها " سفر  المزامير " و " كتاب المزامير " . وكان هذا السفر من أكثر الأسفار التي أستخدمها وأقتبس منها وأشار إليها الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله في العهد الجديد : " لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس " **(مر36:12)** ، " وداود نفسه يقول في كتاب المزامير " **(لو42:20)** . " لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى *
*- 59 -*​ 






*والأنبياء والمزامير " **(لو44:24) **. وقال القديس بطرس " لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير " **(أع20:1)** . وقال القديس بولس " أن الله قد اكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم إذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضا في المزمور الثاني أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك " **(أع33:13)**. " ولذلك قال أيضا في مزمور آخر لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا "**(أع35:13)**.*
*(5) الناموس والأنبياء أو موسى والأنبياء :** وهاتان العبارتان تكررتا حوالي 12 مرة  للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم أجمالاً كقول الرب يسوع المسيح " لا تظنوا أنى جئت لانقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل **" (مت17:5)** ، " فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم أيضا بهم لان هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء " **(مت12:7)** . الناموس والأنبياء هنا هم من موسى النبي إلى يوحنا المعمدان " لان جميع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنباوا " **(مت13:11) **، أي جميع الأنبياء ، جميع أسفار العهد القديم  " كان الناموس والأنبياء إلى يوحنا ومن ذلك الوقت يبشر بملكوت الله " **(لو16:16) **، وهذا ما أشار إليه الرب يسوع المسيح في قصة الغنى ولعازر ، في حوار إبراهيم أبي الآباء مع الغنى " قال له إبراهيم عندهم موسى والأنبياء ليسمعوا منهم " **(لو29:16) **، أي كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس ، العهد القديم " أن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون "* *(لو31:16)** . وهكذا أستخدم تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله هذا التعبير في تقديم رسالة المسيح لليهود " وبعد قراءة الناموس والأنبياء " **(أع15:13)** ، " كل ما هو مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء "* *(أع14:24)** ، " وأنا لا أقول شيئا غير ما تكلم الأنبياء وموسى انه عتيد أن يكون " **(أع22:26)** ، " مقنعا إياهم من ناموس موسى والأنبياء بأمر يسوع من الصباح إلى المساء "* *(أع14:28)** .*
*(6) الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير :** للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم تفصيلاً " وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم انه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير "* *(لو44:24)** .*
*(7) لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي أو ما قيل بالأنبياء :** ومن بين العبارات التي أستخدمها الوحي الإلهي في العهد الجديد لتأكيد وحي أسفار العهد القديم عبارات  " لكي يتم " ، " ما قيل بالنبي " **(مت35:13؛4:21)** أو " ما قيل بإشعياء **(مت14:4؛17:8؛17:12)** أو ارميا **(مت17:2؛9:27) ، **" ما قيل بيوئيل النبي " **(أع16:2)** ...الخ و " ما قيل بالأنبياء " ** (مت23:2)** أو " ما قيل في الأنبياء " أو " ما قيل " فقط ، أو " ما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء " **(أع40:13)** أو " ليتم الكتاب " ، " كما قيل في ناموس الرب* * " **(لو24:2)** . " كما قيل هكذا يكون نسلك " **(رو18:4)** . " ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب " **(لو22:21)** . والتي تعنى حتمية إتمام ما قاله الله بالروح القدس على فم النبي أو على أفواه الأنبياء وبواسطتهم أو عن طريقهم كقوله : " كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " **( لو70:10)** ، " ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم *
*- 60 -*​ 






*داود " **(أع16:1)* *." أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر "* *(أع21:3) **، " القائل بفم داود فتاك " **(أع25:4)** .*
*2 - شهادة المسيح ورسله على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة :*
*  شهد الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله ومعاصروه من اليهود على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة ، والرب يسوع المسيح هو الحق وشهادته هي الحق . فقد قال " أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى النبي " **(مر 19:12-27)** ، و " موسى النبي كتب عنى فإن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك (موسى النبي) فكيف تصدقون كلامي " **(يو46:5،47)** .*
*  وقال فيلبس لنثنائيل عن المسيح " وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى النبي في الناموس " **(يو45:1)** . وقال يعقوب الرسول " لأن موسى النبي منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به إذا يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت " **(أع 21:15)** ، وقال بولس الرسول " لأن موسى النبي يكتب في البر الذي بالناموس" **(رو5:10)** .*
*  وتتكرر في العهد الجديد عبارات شريعة موسى وناموس موسى وقال موسى وأوصى موسى 000الخ مؤكداً أن كل حرف وكلمة وآية في التوراة ، أسفار موسى الخمسة هي ما اوحاه الله وكلم به موسى النبي وما كتبه موسى النبي حيث يقول :*
*?** " أوحي (الله) إلى موسى " **(عب5:8)** ، " موسى كلمه الله " **(يو29:9)** . ناموس موسى : " لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " **(لو44:24)** ، " لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى " **(يو23:7)** ، " ولكن قام أناس 000 من مذهب الفريسيين وقالوا انه ينبغي أن يختنوا ويوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى " **(أع5:15)** ، " فطفق يشرح لهم شاهدا بملكوت الله ومقنعا إياهم من ناموس موسى والأنبياء بأمر يسوع من الصباح إلى المساء " **(أع23:28)** ، " فانه مكتوب في ناموس موسى لا تكم ثورا دارسا " **(1كو9:9)** ، " من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة " **(عب28:10)** ، " بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى " **(أع39:13)** .*
*?** عادة موسى :  " حسب عادة موسى " **(أع1:15)** . كتاب موسى : " أفما قرأتم في  كتاب موسى " **(مر26:12)** . شريعة موسى " حسب شريعة موسى " **(لو22:2)** . ما كتبه موسى " وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس " **(يو45:1)** ، " كتب لنا موسى " **(مر19:12؛لو28:20)** . موسى يكتب " لان موسى يكتب في البر الذي بالناموس " **(رو5:10)** .* *موسى أذن " فقالوا موسى أذن " **(مر4:10)** ، " أن موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم " **(مت8:19)** . موسى أوصى : " قالوا له فلماذا " أوصى موسى " **(مت7:19)** ، " قالوا له فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق " **(مت7:19)** ، " فأجاب وقال لهم بماذا أوصاكم موسى " **(مر3:10)** .*
*- 61 -*​ 





*?* *موسى قال وكلم : " لان موسى قال اكرم " **(مر10:7)** ، " فان موسى قال للآباء " **(أع22:3)** ، " موسى يقول أنا " **(رو19:10)** ، " لان موسى بعدما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس " **(عب19:9)** ، " هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني إسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم . له تسمعون " **(أع37:7)** ، " قال موسى " **(مت24:22؛عب21:12)** . موسى أمر " القربان الذي أمر به موسى شهادة لهم " **(مت4:8)** . موسى أعطى : " لهذا أعطاكم موسى الختان " **(يو22:7)** . موسى يقرأ ويكرز به : " حتى اليوم حين يقرأ موسى " **(2كو15:3)** ، " لان موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به إذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت "** (أع21:15)** .*
*?** كتب موسى والأنبياء : " قال له إبراهيم عندهم موسى والأنبياء . ليسمعوا منهم " **(لو29:16)** ، " فقال له أن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء ولا أن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون " **(لو31:16)** ،* *" لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " **(لو44:24)** ، " من ناموس موسى والأنبياء " **(أع23:28)** ، " ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب " **(لو27:24)** .*
*  وقد اقتبس الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله وأشاروا إلى معظم ما جاء في أسفار التوراة الخمسة ، مثل خلق السموات والأرض بكلمة الله **(تك1:1مع عب3:11)** ، وخدعة الحية لحواء **(تك4:3مع 2كو3:11)** ، وغواية حواء **(تك6:3مع1تي14:2)** ، وتقدمة هابيل وقايين **(تك33:4مع4:11)** ، وقتل قايين لهابيل **(تك8:4 مع1يو12:3)** ، ونقل أخنوخ إلى السماء **(تك4:5مع عب5:11)** ، وفساد الأرض أيام نوح **(تك12:6مع1بط10:3)** ، وفلك نوح **(تك14:6مع11:7)** ، ودعوة إبراهيم **(تك1:12-3مع عب8:11)** ، وملكي صادق **(تك18:14مع عب1:7)** ، وإيمان إبراهيم بالله **(تك1:15مع رو3:4)** ، ودعوة سارة لإبراهيم بـ " سيدى " **(تك12:18مع1بط6:3)** ، وهلاك سدوم وعمورة **(تك24:19-26)** ، وصيرورة امرأة لوط عمود ملح **(تك26:19)** ، وطرد سارة لهاجر **(تك1:21-12مع غل30:4)** ، وتقديم اسحق ذبيحة **(تك2:22مع عب11:7)** ، وبيع عيسو بكوريته ليعقوب **(تك33:25مع عب16:12) **، وبركة يعقوب ليوسف **(تك15:48و16)** ، ووصية يوسف عند مونه **(تك24:50و25)** ، من سفر التكوين .*
*  وولادة موسى النبي **(خر3:2مع عب23:11)** ، وقتله للمصري **(خر11:2و12مع عب23:7و24) **، وظهور ملاك الرب بلهيب نار في العليقة لموسى النبي **(خر2:3مع أع30:7)** ، وخروف الفصح **(خر13 مع عب28:11)** ، وعبور البحر الأحمر **(خر22:14مع عب29:11)** ، وأكل المن في البرية **(خر13:16-16مع يو31:6و49)** ، وشرب الماء من الصخرة **(خر6:17مع1كو4:10)** ، نزول الرب على الجبل واضطراب الجبل **(خر8:19 مع عب18:12-21) **، رش دم العهد **(خر6:24-8 مع19:9-22)** ، المنارة وخبز التقدمة وخيمة الاجتماع **(خر25:26مع عب2:9)** ، جلوس بنى إسرائيل للأكل والشرب وقيامهم للعب **(خر6:32مع *
*- 62 -*​​​​​​​​​*1كو7:10)** ، من سفر الخروج .*
*وإحراق الذبيحة خارج المحلة **(لو21:4مع عب11:13)** ، تقديم الوالدة ذبيحة خطية عند تمام أيام تطهيرها **(لا6:12و8 مع لو 22:2و24)** ، الأبرص يرى نفسه للكاهن بعد شفائه **(لا4:14مع مت4:8)** ، الأمر بحفظ الناموس للحياة **(لا5:18مع رو5:10)** ، محبة القريب **(لا18:19 مع غل14:5)** ، رجم الزانية **(لا10:20 مع يو5:8)** ، سكنى الله في وسط شعبه ، وذلك من سفر اللاويين .*
*  وتقديس البكر **(عد16:8 معلو23:2)** ، قيادة السحابة لبنى إسرائيل في البرية **(عد17:9و18 مع 1كو1:10)** ، شهوة بنى إسرائيل للأكل **(عد4:11 مع 1كو6:10)** ، موسى النبي أمين في بيت الله **(عد7:12 مع عب3:2و5)** ، تذمر بنى إسرائيل **(عد27:14مع1كو10:10)** ، تيه بنى إسرائيل **(عد14:29-33مع عب17:3)** ، خروج الماء من الصخرة **(عد8:20مع 1كو4:10)** ، الحيات التي لدغت الشعب **(5:21و6مع 1كو9:10)** ، الحية النحاسية **(عد9:21مع يو14:3و15) **، تكلم حمارة بلعام **(عد28:22مع 2بط15:2و16)** ، طرح بنى إسرائيل في القفر **(عد65:26مع 1كو5:10)** ، تقديم ذبيحة يوم السبت **(عد9:28مع مت5:12)** ، وذلك من سفر العدد .*
*  والسجود لله وحده **(تث3:6مع مت10:4)** ، لا تجربوا الرب إلهكم **(تث6:16مع مت7:4)** ، ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان **(تث10:8و17مع مت4:4)** ، الله لا يقبل بالوجوه **(تث17:10مع أع34:10)** ، شهادة شاهدين على القاتل**(تث6:17مع عب28:10)** ، أكل الكهنة واللاويين من المذبح **(تث1:18مع 1كو13:9)** ، إقامة نبى وسط بنى إسرائيل مثل موسى النبي **(تث15:18-18مع أع22:3و23)** ، أمر موسى النبي بالطلاق **(تث1:24مع مت31:5؛7:19) **، لعنة من لا يقيم كلام الناموس **(تث26:27مع غل10:3)** ، الكلمة قريبة منك ومن فمك **(تث12:30-14مع رو6:10-9)** ، وذلك من سفر التثنية .*
*3 – إشاراته لأسفار يشوع والقضاة وراعوث :*
*  واقتبسوا من سفر يشوع قوله " لا أهملك ولا أتركك " **(يش5:1مع عب5:13)** ، وأشاروا إلى إرسال الجاسوسين واختبائهما عند راحاب **(يش1:2 مع عب31:11)** ، وسقوط أريحا **(يش20:6 مع عب 30:11)** ، من سفر يشوع .*
*4 – إشاراته لسفري صموئيل الأول والثاني :  *
*  أما سفري صموئيل الأول والثاني فقد أشار إلي معظم ما ورد بهما بالتفصيل وذلك في الحديث عن صموئيل النبي باعتباره آخر القضاة ومن أعظم الأنبياء " أعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي " **(أع20:3)** ، " جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح وداود وصموئيل والأنبياء " **(عب32:11)** ، " وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانبأوا بهذه الأيام " **(أع24:3)** . كما ذكر داود النبي والملك في 54 آية كجد للمسيح نسله الآتي الذي سبق الله أن وعد به** (أنظر مثلاً ما ورد*
*- 63 -*​ 







*في مت1:1،6،17،20؛ 27:9؛ 22:15؛ 30:20، 31؛9:21،15؛42:22 ،43،45؛مر47:10،48؛ 10:11؛35:12، 36،37؛يو42:7؛أع..الخ 16:1)** . وأشار إلى عزل شاول وإقامته داود ملكاً " ثم عزله وأقام لهم داود ملكا " **(أع22:13)** ، وإلى أكل داود لخبز الكهنة " فقال لهم أما قرأتم قط ما فعله داود حين جاع هو والذين معه .كيف دخل بيت الله وأكل خبز التقدمة الذي لا يحل أكله إلا للكهنة فقط "* *( مت3:12 مع 1صم 1:21-6) **.*
*  وسبحت السيدة العذراء بنشيد الخلاص **(1صم 1:2 مع لو 46:1-53)** ، كما أشاروا إلى اختيار داود حسب قلب الله **(1صم 14:13 مع أع 22:13)** ، وإلى أن استماع صوت الله أفضل من المحرقات والذبائح **(صم 22:15 مع مر 32:12 )** ، وأكل داود لخبز الوجوه **(1صم 6:21 مع مت 3:12،4 )** ، وموت داود **(2صم 12:7 مع أع 36:13)** ، وبقاء نسله إلى الأبد **(2صم 6:7 مع يو34:12 )** وولادة سليمان **(2صم 24:12 مع مت 6:1)** .*
*5 - إشارته إلى سفري الملوك الأول والثاني :*
*  وإلى جانب داود الذي تكرر ذكره في 54 آية في العهد الجديد بالإشارة إلى ما ورد عنه في أسفار صموئيل والملوك وانضمامه إلى آبائه **(1مل 10:2 مع أع 36:13؛ 29:2) **، وعن مجده " سليمان في كل مجده " **(مت29:6)** ومجيء ملكة التيمن إلى سليمان لتسمع حكمته* *(1مل 1:10 مع مت 42:12 )** وعن مجيء ملكة التيمن ، وعن بنائه للهيكل الذي سمى باسمه " سليمان بنى له بيتا "** (أع47:7) **" الهيكل في رواق سليمان "**( يو23:10؛أع11:3؛12:5)  **. كما تكرر الحديث عن إيليا النبي في 30 آية على رأسها الإشارة إلى صلاته التي* *أغلقت السماء ومنعت نزول المطر" كان إيليا أنسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلى صلاة أن لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر " **(يع17:5)** ، وإلى أرملة صرفة صيدا " إن أرامل كثيرة كن في إسرائيل في أيام إيليا حين أغلقت السماء مدة ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر لما كان جوع عظيم في الأرض كلها . ولم يرسل إيليا إلى واحدة منها إلا إلى امرأة أرملة إلى صرفة صيدا " **(لو25:4 ،26؛1مل1:17 ،9؛1:18مع يع17:5)** ، وإلى إنزاله نار من السماء " أن تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل إيليا أيضا " **(لو54:9؛مع 2مل10:1-12) **، وإلى توسله ضد إسرائيل " ماذا يقول الكتاب في إيليا كيف يتوسل إلى الله ضد إسرائيل قائلا يا رب  قتلوا أنبياءك وهدموا مذابحك وبقيت أنا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي . لكن ماذا يقول له الوحي . أبقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل " **(رو2:11-4مع1م10:19،18)** . كما أشار أيضاً إلى معجزة شفاء اليشع النبي لبرص نعمان السرياني " وبرص كثيرون كانوا في إسرائيل في زمان اليشع النبي ولم يطهر واحد منهم إلا نعمان السرياني " **(لو27:4)**.*
*6 – إشارته لأسفار أخبار الأيام وعزرا ونحميا :*
*  على الرغم من أن سفري أخبار الأيام هما تسجيل لنفس الأحداث المذكورة في *
*- 64 -*​ 





*أسفار التكوين وصموئيل والملوك والتي ذكر الكثير منها في العهد الجديد ومع ذلك فقد أقتبس العهد الجديد منهما مباشرة وأشار إلى أحداث ذكرت فيهما تفصيلاً مثل الإشارة إلى قتل زكريا بن برخيا " دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح " **(مت35:23)** الذي ورد ذكره في **(2أى20:24-22)** . وأشاروا إلى ملك نسل داود الآتي إلى الأبد **(1أخ 14:7 مع لو 33:1)** ، ووظيفة هرون الكهنوتية **(1أخ 12:23 مع عب 4:5)** ، وأنه ليس عند الله محاباة **(2أخ 7:19 مع رو 11:2)** ، وتهاون بنى إسرائيل وهزأهم بأنبيائهم **(أخ 15:36،16 مع مت 24:23)** .*
*  أما عزرا ونحميا فهما في الأصل العبري سفر واحد ، وقد أشار الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا إلى إحدى آياته **( نح15:9)** في قوله " كما هو مكتوب أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا " **(يو31:6)** والتي وردت أيضا في **(مز24:78؛40:105)** . كما أشار إلى بناء باب الضان من نحميا **(نح1:3مع يو5:2)** .*
*7 – إشارته لسفر المزامير :*
* كما اقتبس العهد الجديد من سفر المزامير 13 آية معظمها نبوّات عن الرب يسوع المسيح منها : " لماذا ارتجت الأمم 000 " **(مز21:2مع أع 25:4)** ، " أنت أبني أنا اليوم ولدتك " **(مز7:2مع أع23:13؛عب5:1؛ 5:5)** ، الجميع زاغو وفسدوا **(مز3:14مع رو 12:3) **، " لن تترك نفس في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا " **(مز10:16مع أع7:2؛ 35:13)** ، " ثقبوا يدي ورجلي وعلى لباسي القوا قرعة " **(مز1:22،16-18مع مت 7؛ مر 15؛ لو 23؛ يو19) **، " بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عنى 000 " **(مز6:40،7 مع عب 6:10،7)** ، " كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور " **(مز6:45،7 مع عب 8:1،9)** ، تقديم الخل للمصلوب **(مز 21:69 مع يو29:19)** ، " لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك 000" **(مز11:91 مع مت 6:4،7)** .*
*7 - إشارته لأسفار أيوب والأمثال والجامعة :*
* أشار القديس يعقوب في رسالته إلى قصة تجربة أيوب الواردة في سفره في آية واحدة في قوله " قد سمعتم بصبر أيوب ورأيتم عاقبة الرب "**(يع11:5 مع أيو21:1؛10:2)  **، وخروج الإنسان من الحياة عريانا كما دخل **(أي21:1مع1تى 7:6)** ، وأشار القديس بولس إلى ما جاء في أيوب **(12:5)** بقوله " **مكتوب** الآخذ الحكماء بمكرهم **" **(1كو19:3)**. وأشار القديس بطرس إلى جولان الشيطان في الأرض**(أي7:1مع1بط8:5)**.*
*  وأقتبس القديس يعقوب ما جاء في** (أم34:3) **قوله " لذلك يقول يقاوم الله المستكبرين  وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة " **(يع6:4)** ، ويوجد تماثل شديد بين قول سليمان الحكيم في الأمثال " لا تتفاخر أمام الملك ولا تقف في مكان العظماء لأنه خبر أن يقال لك أرتفع إلى هنا من أن تحط في حضرة الرئيس الذي رأته عيناك " **(أم6:25،7)** وقول الرب يسوع المسيح "متى دعيت من أحد إلى عرس فلا تتكئ في المتكأ الأول *
*- 65 -*​ 
 *لعل أكرم منك يكون قد دعي منه . فيأتي الذي دعاك وإياه ويقول لك أعط مكاناً  لهذا . فحينئذٍ تبتدئ بخجلٍ تأخذ الموضع الأخير " **(لو8:14 ،9) **. *
*  ويوجد تماثل كبير بين أفكار بعض آيات سفر الجامعة وما جاء في العهد الجديد مثل ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد **(جا1:11مع غل7:6-9)** ، والابتعاد عن الشهوات في الشباب **(جا10:11مع 2تى22:2) **، ووجود وقت للموت **(جا2:3 مع عب 27:9)** ، ومحبة المال هي شر **(جا10:5مع 1تى10:6)** ، وعدم إطالة الصلاة **(جا2:5مع مت7:6)** .*
*8 – إشارته لأسفار الأنبياء إشعياء وإرميا وحزقيال ودانيال :*
*تكرر ذكر إشعياء النبي في العهد الجديد 21 مرة أقتبس فيها نبوات كثيرة تخص الرب يسوع المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان وموقف اليهود من الرب يسوع المسيح مسبوقة أو مختومة بالعبارات التالية ؛ " هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بإشعياء النبي القائل " **(مت3:3)**  ،"  لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل* *" **(مت14:4؛ 17:8؛17:12 )** ، " تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة  " **(مت14:13)** ، و" حسنا تنبأ عنكم إشعياء قائلا **(مت7:15؛مر6:7)** ، " كما هو مكتوب في سفر أقوال إشعياء النبي القائل " **(لو4:3) **، " يقرا النبي إشعياء 000 فبادر إليه فيلبس وسمعه يقرا النبي إشعياء فقال "** (أع28:8،30)** ، " كما قال إشعياء النبي "* *(يو23:1)** ، " ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله **" (يو38:12)** ، " لان إشعياء قال أيضا* *" **(يو39:12)** ، " قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه " **(يو41:12)** . للدلالة على أن كل ما في السفر هو كلمة الله المعطاة للنبي بالروح القدس " حسنا كلم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياء النبي* *"* *(أع25:28)** . كما قرأ الرب يسوع المسيح السفر في المجمع وأستشهد بنبواته عنه " فدفع إليه سفر إشعياء النبي ولما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه "  **(لو17:4-20)** . وذكر أسم ارميا ثلاث مرات اثنتان منها في اقتباس نبواته عن الرب يسوع المسيح مع المقدمة " حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل* *" **(مت17:2؛9:27)** ، كما أقتبس القديس بولس في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين نبواته عن العهد الجديد **( عب8:8-12 مع ار31:31-34) **.* *ويوجد تماثل كبير بين سفر حزقيال والعهد الجديد مثل قوله " النفس التي تخطئ هي  تموت " **(حز20:18 )** " أجرة الخطية هي موت " **(رو23:6) **، وتماثل وجوه الحيوانات الأربعة في كل من سفر حزقيال وسفر الرؤيا " وجه إنسان ووجه أسد ووجه ثور ووجه نسر " **( حز10:1 مع رؤ7:4)** .*
*  كما أشار الرب يسوع المسيح إلى دانيال النبي ونبواته بالاسم " فمتى رأيتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي "* *(مت15:24 مع دا 27:9؛31:11؛11:12)** ، ومجيء المسيح أبن الإنسان على السحاب " **(دا 13:7،14 مع مت30:24)** والضيق العظيم الذي سيكون في نهاية الأيام **(مت24:21 مع دا 1:12)** ، وكذلك إشارت الرسالة إلى العبرانيين إلى إلقاء الفتية في آتون النار ودانيال في جب الأسود **( دا3،6 مع عب 3:11،4)** إلى جانب التماثل الكبير بين سفر دانيال وسفر الرؤيا .*
*- 66 -*​ *9 – إشارته لأسفار الأنبياء الصغار : *
* وأشار العهد الجديد إلى الأنبياء الصغار سواء بالاسم أو بالإشارة كثيرا ، مثل إشارته لنبوّة هوشع عن إيمان الأمم بالمسيح " كما يقول في هوشع أيضا سأدعو الذي ليس شعبي شعبي والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة " **(هو9:1،10 مع رو25:9؛1بط10:2) **، وذهاب المسيح إلى مصر وعودته منها **(هو1:11مع مت15:2)** ، وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ من يوئيل النبي "* *هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي " **(أع16:2)** ، ، ونبوّة عاموس عن قيام مظلة داود الساقطة **(عا11:9،12مع أع 15:15-17)** ، ومدة بقاء يونان في بطن الحوت رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته " لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " **(يون17:1؛ 5:3مع مت42:12 و41؛ لو29:12-32)** ، ونبوّة ميخا عن ميلاده في بيت لحم **(مي2:5مع مت 6:2)** . ومن ناحوم كما هو مكتوب " ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام " **(رو15:10 مع نا15:1)** ، ومن حبقوق " كما هو مكتوب أما البار بالإيمان يحيا " **(رو17:1؛غل 11:3؛عب37:10مع حب4:2)** ، وإحدى علامات المجئ الثاني للمسيح من صفنيا **(صف14:1،15مع1تس 2:5،3)** ، ومن حجى " فقد وعد قائلا : أنى مرة أيضا أزلزل لا الأرض فقط بل السماء أيضا " **(عب6:12مع حجى6:2)** ، ومن زكريا نبوّة عن دخول المسيح أورشليم **(زك9:9مع5:21ويو15:12)** ، وبيع المسيح بثلاثين من الفضة **(زك12:11و13 مع مت3:27-10)** ، وطعنه بحربه** (زك10:12مع يو34:19-37)** ، والقبض عليه **(زك7:13مع مت31:26؛ مر27:14) **، ومن ملاخي قوله " أحببت يعقوب وأبغضت عيسو " **(ملا2:1،3مع رو13:9)** ، ومجيء يوحنا المعمدان بروح إيليا **(ملا5:4،6مع لو17:1)** .*
*  وهكذا شهد الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله لكل آيات وأحداث أسفار العهد القديم واقتبسوا منها واستشهدوا بها ككلمة الله الموحى بها والتي أعلنها الله لأنبيائه ورسله في العهد القديم . فنحن : " مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " **(أف20:2)** .*

*- 67 -*​ 

 *الفصل الرابع*
*كيف وصل إلينا العهد القديم*
*سالماً ومحفوظاً بكل دقة ؟*
*" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " **(مر13: 31)** .*​* زعم النقاد الماديين أن أسفار العهد القديم ما هي إلا أدب عبري نما بالتدريج مثل سائر آداب الشعوب الأخرى ، فكان في البداية شفويا ثم بدأت كتابته بالتدريج مع إضافات أضافها المنقحين في القرون التالية . وزعموا أن التقسيم الثلاثي لأسفار العهد القديم . والذي قسم الأسفار إلى ثلاثة أقسام : " التوراة والأنبياء (نبييم) ، الأولين وهم يشوع والقضاة وصموئيل والملوك ، ثم الأنبياء المتأخرين وهم إشعياء وإرمياءء وحزقيال والأثنا عشر (المعروفين بالصغار) ، والكتابات (كتوبييم) ، أو الهاجيوجرافا في اليونانية ، والتي تضم أسفار المزامير والأمثال وأيوب ونشيد الإنشاد وراعوث والمراثي والجامعة وأستير ودانيال وعزرا ونحميا وأخبار الأيام " .*
*  وزعموا أن هذه الأسفار اكتملت كتابتها في الفترة من 400 ق م إلى 90م ، وقالوا أن التوراة اكتملت سنة 400 ق م ، بل ويرى البعض أن التاريخ الملائم لذلك هو سنة 200 ق م ، وأن كتب الأنبياء اكتملت سنة 200 ق م ويرى بعضهم أن سفر زكريا كتب سنة 135ق م ، وأن الكتابات ، أو كتب التقسيم الثالث تقررت قانونيتها في مؤتمر يامنيا سنة 90م ، وزعموا أن سفر دانيال كتب سنة 168ق م ، وأن سفر المزامير أيضا لم يجمع كلية حتى سنة 168ق م .*
*  كما زعموا أيضا أن هذه الكتب لم ينظر إليها كأسفار مقدسة إلا متأخرا وقد اكتسبت هذه القداسة بعد أن صارت كتبا قديمة أو لأنها كتبت بالفعل باللغة العبرية المقدسة !*
*  والسؤال الآن : ما هي حقيقة هذه المزاعم التي زعمها هؤلاء النقاد الماديين ومن شايعهم ؟*
*  والإجابة يقدمها لنا العهد القديم نفسه وما كتبه علماء اليهود وتراثهم وتقليدهم عبر العصور ، وما أكده الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه في العهد الجديد (والذي  نشرحه تفصيليا في الفصل التالي) ، وما شهد به آباء الكنيسة في عصورها الأولى وفجرها الباكر ، بحسب ما تسلمته من الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله وما عرفوه من تقاليد اليهود أنفسهم .*
*- 68 -*​ 






*1 ـ موسى النبي وتسليم التوراة : *
* عندما كتب موسى النبي التوراة أو الأسفار الخمسة سلمها للكهنة واللاويين الذين كانوا يحفظون ما جاء بها قبل أن تكتب ووضعوها إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع  " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " وقال لهم " خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم " **( تث9:31؛26)** . وكانت هي أساس ومصدر التعليم والشريعة التي سار بمقتضاها بنو إسرائيل وحفظوا ما جاء بها بناء على وصية الرب وموسى النبي لهم والتي تكررت أكثر من 75 مرة في أسفار الخروج واللاويين والعدد والتثنية ، كما حذرهم من أن يزيدوا عليها أو أن ينقصوا منها  :*
*?* *" لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " **(تث 2:4)** .*
*?* *" فاحفظوا واعملوا لان ذلك حكمتكم وفطنتكم أمام أعين الشعوب الذين يسمعون كل هذه الفرائض فيقولون هذا الشعب العظيم إنما هو شعب حكيم وفطن " **(تث6:4)** .*
*?* *" إنما احترز واحفظ نفسك جدا لئلا تنسى الأمور التي أبصرت عيناك ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل أيام حياتك وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك " **(تث9:4)** .  *
*?* *" فاحفظ الوصايا والفرائض والأحكام التي آنا أوصيك اليوم لتعملها " **( تث11:7)**.*
*?* *" وأوصى موسى وشيوخ إسرائيل الشعب قائلا احفظوا جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم " **( تث1:27)** . *
*?* *" إذا سمعت لصوت الرب إلهك لتحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه المكتوبة في سفر الشريعة هذا إذا رجعت إلى الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك " **(تث10:30)** .*
*   وتأمر الشريعة كل ملك من بنى إسرائيل " عندما يجلس على كرسي مملكته يكتب لنفسه نسخة من هذه الشريعة في كتاب من عند الكهنة اللاويين  فتكون  معه ويقرا فيها كل أيام حياته لكي يتعلم أن يتقي الرب إلهه ويحفظ جميع كلمات هذه الشريعة وهذه الفرائض ليعمل بها " **(تث18:17 ،19)** .*
*2ـ يشوع بن نون يتسلم الشريعة من موسى ويسلمها للشعب :*
* يشوع بن نون هو تلميذ موسى النبي وخادمه الذي تتلمذ على يديه والذي اختاره الله لقيادة الشعب بعد موسى النبي وكان أول من سمع التوراة شفوياً وقبل أن *
*- 69 -*​ 





*تكتب وأول من رآها وهى تكتب " فقال الرب لموسى أكتب هذا تذكاراً في الكتاب وضعه في مسامع يشوع " **(خر14:17)** ، وبعد موت موسى النبي وتكليف الله ليشوع لقيادة الشعب أوصاه الله بهذه الوصية قائلا " إنما كن متشددا وتشجع جدا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التي أمرك بها موسى عبدي لا تمل عنها يمينا ولا شمالا لكي تفلح حيثما تذهب لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك بل تلهج فيه نهارا وليلا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه لانك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح " **(يش7:1 ،8)** . *
*  وكانت التوراة تقرأ بالكامل منذ أيام موسى النبي ويشوع بن نون على الشعب كله كبيره وصغيره ، إلى جانب القراءات العادية وتعليم الشيوخ والكهنة واللاويين وحفظ الشعب لها ، كل سبع سنوات في عيد المظال " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل وأمرهم موسى قائلا في نهاية السبع السنين في ميعاد سنة الإبراء في عيد المظال  حينما يجيء جميع إسرائيل لكي يظهروا أمام الرب إلهك في المكان الذي يختاره تقرا هذه التوراة أمام كل إسرائيل في مسامعهم . اجمع الشعب الرجال والنساء والأطفال والغريب الذي في أبوابك لكي يسمعوا ويتعلموا أن يتقوا الرب إلهكم ويحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة " **(تث9:31-12)** . *
*  ويقول المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36 - 100م) كانت " هذه النواميس محفورة في أرواحهم ومحفوظة في ذاكرتهم وكان لها  سلطان أعظم بينهم وهذا ما نعرفه مما كان عليهم وذلك لما يكابدوه إذا كسروها "(1)**. *
*  وكانت شريعة موسى النبي هي المحور الذي دارت حوله كل تعاليم الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد ذلك ، كما كانت النبوات عن المسيح الآتي هي روح نبوتهم " فأن شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة " **(رؤ10:19)** ، وكانت أسفار موسى الخمسة ، التوراة ، هي الكتاب المقدس الأول لبنى إسرائيل في كل العصور . ففي سفر يشوع تكرر أسم موسى 15 مرة للتعبير عن حفظ شريعة الله ووصاياه التي أعطاها لهم بيد موسى النبي : *
*?* *" وإنما احرصوا جدا أن تعملوا الوصية والشريعة التي أمركم بها موسى عبد*
*الرب أن تحبوا الرب إلهكم وتسيروا في كل طرقه وتحفظوا وصاياه وتلصقوا به وتعبدوه بكل قلبكم وبكل نفسكم " **(يش5:22)** .*
*?* *" فتشددوا جدا لتحفظوا وتعملوا كل المكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى حتى لا تحيدوا عنها يمينا أو شمالا " **(يش6:32)** .*
*?* *" حينئذٍ بنى يشوع مذبحاً للرب 000 كما أمر موسى عبد الرب بني إسرائيل كما هو مكتوب في سفر توراة موسى مذبح حجارة صحيحة لم يرفع أحد عليها حديدا واصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة . وكتب هناك على الحجارة نسخة توراة موسى التي كتبها أمام بني إسرائيل . . . وبعد ذلك قرا جميع كلام التوراة البركة واللعنة حسب كل ما كتب في سفر التوراة . لم تكن كلمة من كل ما أمر به موسى لم يقراها يشوع قدام كل جماعة إسرائيل 000 لم تكن كلمة من كل ما أمر به موسى لم يقراها يشوع " **(يش 30:8-35)** .*
* وفي نهاية أيام حياته كتب يشوع بن نون كل الوصايا التي أوصاه بها الله في سفر ووضعهُ في نفس موضع التوراة إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع " وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله " **(يش25:24،26)** . *
*3 – القضاة ، خلفاء يشوع إلى صموئيل النبي : *
*  بدأ عصر القضاة بوفاة يشوع بن نون وأنتهي بصموئيل النبي وكانت أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع محفوظة إلى جوار التابوت وفي متناول الكهنة واللاويين والقضاة وبقية الشعب كما كانت محفوظة في ذاكرة القادة ، وعند قراءة أسفار القضاة وصموئيل نجد أن كل ما جاء في أسفار موسى ويشوع منعكس على حياة الشعب وفي تصرفاته بل ومشار إليه ومقتبس منه في كل الفقرات والفصول .*
*4 - صموئيل النبي آخر القضاة وأول أنبياء المملكة المتحدة : *
*  وقد تسلم صموئيل ما سبق أن كُتب قبله وكتب (هو) بالروح القدس ما تسلمه من الله وضعه أيضاً مع أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع " فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب " **(1صم25:10)** . يقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس " ووضع السفر في خيمة الاجتماع ليكون شهادة للأجيال التالية " **(**Ant.6,4,6**)** .*
*5 ـ داود ، الملك النبي والمرنم، وأنبياء البلاط وأنبياء الهيكل : *
 *كان هناك عدد كبير من الأنبياء مثل صموئيل النبي وناثان النبي وجاد النبي وبنى الأنبياء إلى جانب أنبياء الهيكل مثل آساف وهيمان ويدوثون ، وكانوا  جميعهم لديهم نسخ من كل الأسفار المقدسة التي كانت موضوعة إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع مثل أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع وما كان قد كتبه صموئيل النبي ، كما كانوا يصلون بالمزامير التي كتبها داود النبي والملك *
*- 71 -*​ 







*بالروح القدس  " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " **( 2صم 3:23)** وكذلك التي كتبها أنبياء الهيكل ، آساف وهيمان ويدوثون وبنو قورح بالروح القدس : " وافرز داود 000 للخدمة بني  آساف وهيمان ويدوثون المتنبئين بالعيدان والرباب 000 بنو آساف تحت يد آساف المتنبئ بين يدي الملك 000 بنو يدوثون 000 تحت يد أبيهم يدوثون المتنبئ بالعود لأجل الحمد والتسبيح للرب 000 بنو هيمان رائي الملك بكلام الله لرفع القرن 000 لأجل غناء بيت الرب بالصنوج والرباب والعيدان لخدمة بيت الله تحت يد الملك وآساف ويدوثون وهيمان " **( 1أى1:25-6)** . *
*  وكانوا يحفظون هذه المزامير عن ظهر قلب كما كانت مكتوبة وموضوعة في خيمة الاجتماع ثم في الهيكل بعد ذلك . وكان هؤلاء الأنبياء جميعاً حافظين لناموس الرب وشريعته كما هو مكتوب في توراة موسى النبي . فكان داود النبي والملك لديه نسخة من أسفار موسى الخمسة حسب وصية الله في سفر التثنية وكان حافظاً للشريعة والناموس ؛  " لكن في ناموس الرب مسرته وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا " **( مز1: 2)** ، " ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيما " **( مز7:19)** . وكانت وصيته لأبنه سليمان هي " احفظ شعائر الرب إلهك إذ تسير في طرقه وتحفظ فرائضه وصاياه وأحكامه وشهاداته كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى لكي تفلح  في كل ما تفعل وحيثما توجهت " **(1مل3:2)** .*
*6 ـ وبعد أن بنى سليمان ، الحكيم والنبي ، أيضاً الهيكل :*
* وضع تابوت العهد في محرابه الذي في وسط الهيكل* *(1مل19:6؛4:9)** ، وكانت جميع الأسفار المقدسة التي كانت قد كتبت بالروح القدس سواء أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يسوع وما كتبه صموئيل النبي والمزامير ، التي كانت محفوظة ومستخدمة في العبادة ، قد وضعت في الهيكل . *
*  يقول ترجوم يوناثان في تعليقه على قول موسى النبي " خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه إلى جانب تابوت العهد " **( تث26:31)** إن التوراة كانت توضع في غطاء إلى جانب التابوت الأيمن كما وضعت مع التوراة أيضاً أسفار يشوع وصموئيل  ومزامير داود ومرتلي الهيكل . وظلت هذه الأسفار في الهيكل حتى دماره سنة 587 ق م **" ( 2مل9:25-11)** . وكانت آيات هذه الأسفار خاصة أسفار موسى الخمسة ، التوراة ، محفوظة في قلب سليمان وكل الشعب فعند تكريس الهيكل قال  سليمان للشعب ؛ " مبارك الرب الذي أعطى راحة لشعبه إسرائيل  حسب كل ما تكلم به ولم تسقط كلمة واحدة من كل كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى عبده " **(2مل56:8)** .*
*- 72 -*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*7 ـ الأسفار التاريخية : *
*وهي أسفار القضاة وراعوث وصموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام وعزرا ونحميا وأستير ؛ فقد كان من ضمن مهمة الأنبياء في القديم كتابة وتدوين تاريخ بنى إسرائيل وأخبار ملوكهم باعتباره تاريخ شعب الله في علاقته مع الله وفي علاقته مع الشعوب الأخرى ، سواء في قربه من الله أو في بعده أو انحرافه أو حتى ارتداده عن الله . ولأن شعب الله كان يسير تحت حكم الله المباشر ويتحرك بتوجيهاته المباشرة من خلال الأنبياء منذ دعوة الله لإبراهيم أن يترك أهله وعشيرته " أذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التي أريك فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك وأعظم أسمك . وتكون بركة 000 وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض " **(تك1:12-3)** إلى خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر تحت قيادة موسى النبي وقيادة الله لهم في برية سيناء ، ثم من خلال يشوع بن نون والقضاة إلى صموئيل النبي وآخر القضاة وحتى جلوس أول ملك ، ثم من خلال الأنبياء الذين كانوا يحملون كلمة الله وتوجيهاته إلى الملوك والكهنة والقادة وبقية الشعب منذ صموئيل النبي أعظم أنبيائهم بعد موسى النبي إلى ملاخي النبي قبل الميلاد بحوالي 400 سنة . *
*كان داود ملكاً ونبياً يتكلم الروح القدس بفمه وينطق على لسانه وكان الله يكلمه أيضاً عن طريق أنبياء آخرين مثل ناثان النبي وجاد النبي ؛ " فأرسل الرب ناثان ألي داود 000 فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت ألي الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت " **(2صم1:12،13)** ، " كان كلام الرب ألي جاد النبي رائي داود قائلا " **(2صم11:24)** ، " فصعد داود حسب كلام جاد كما أمر الرب " (**2صم19:24)** ، " أوقف اللاويين في بيت الرب بصنوج ورباب وعيدان حسب أمر داود وجاد رائي الملك وناثان النبي لان من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد أنبيائه " **( 2أى25:29)** . وكان سليمان الملك حكيماً ونبياً أيضاً وكان الله يكلمه عن طريق أنبياء آخرين مثل ناثان النبي وعدو الرائي . *
*وقد كتب هؤلاء الأنبياء تاريخ شعب الله وأخبار قضاته وملوكه وقادته ورسائل الملوك والقادة من بعد يشوع وحتى عزرا ونحميا في سجلات مكتوبة خاصة بهم وفي حوليات كانت تحفظ في قصور الملوك ، وكانت هذه الحوليات التي كتبها هؤلاء الأنبياء في متناول الجميع ومعروفة للجميع وكانت هي المصدر الأول لكتابة الأسفار التاريخية بيد الأنبياء أنفسهم ، الذين دونوها بالروح القدس ، كشهود عيان ومعاصرين للأحداث ومحركين لها باعتبارهم الناطقين بفم الله والمتحدثين باسمه والممثلين له والوسطاء بينه وبين الملوك والقادة والشعب : *
*?**" وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في أخبار صموئيل الرائي*

*- 73 -*​









*وأخبار ناثان النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي " **(1أى29:29)** .*
*?**" وبقية أمور سليمان الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في أخبار ناثان النبي وفي نبوة آخيا الشيلوني وفي رؤى يعدو الرائي على يربعام بن نباط "**(2أى29:9)**.*
*?**" وأمور رحبعام الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في أخبار شمعيا النبي وعدو الرائي " **(2أى15:12)** .*
*?**" وبقية أمور يهوشافاط الأولى والأخيرة ها هي مكتوبة في أخبار ياهو بن حناني المذكور في سفر ملوك إسرائيل " **(2أى34:20)** .*
*?**" وبقية أمور رحبعام وكل ما فعل أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا " **(1مل29:14)** . " وبقية أمور ابيام وكل ما عمل أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا " **(1مل15:7)** . " وبقية كل أمور أسا 000 أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا " **(1مل23:15)** .*
*?**" واما بقية أمور يربعام كيف حارب وكيف ملك فأنها مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل "**( 1مل19:14) **. " وبقية أمور ناداب وكل ما عمل أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل " **( 1مل31:15)** .*
*?**" وبقية أمور حزقيا ومراحمه ها هي مكتوبة في رؤيا إشعياء بن اموص النبي في سفر ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل " **( 2أى32:32)** .*
*?**" ورثى ارميا يوشيا 000 وها هي مكتوبة في المراثي " **( 2أى25:35)** .*
*وتتكرر مثل هذه العبارات وبنفس النصوص السابقة عن كل بقية الملوك الآخرين في كل العصور وحتى سبى بابل سنة 587 ق م . وهذا يوضح لنا أن كل ما جاء ودون في الأسفار المقدسة التي كتبها الأنبياء بالروح القدس سواء كان مكتوباً أو محفوظاً شفاهه كان في متناول الجميع . كما تؤكد لنا هذه الآيات كتابة الأنبياء للأسفار التاريخية كما يؤكد ذلك التقليد القديم ، فقد كتب صموئيل النبي الجزء الأول من السفر المعروف باسمه ثم أكمل كل من ناثان النبي وجاد النبي بقية السفر (صموئيل الأول وصموئيل الثاني) وكتب إشعياء النبي جزءا من سفر الملوك وحرر السفر كله (ملوك الأول وملوك الثاني) ارميا النبي بالروح القدس والذي ختم آخر سفر الملوك الثاني **( 2مل25)** بنفس خاتمة سفر ارميا ، كما يؤكد لنا كتابة ارميا النبي لسفر المراثي (مراثي ارميا) . أما سفر أخبار الأيام بجزأيه (الأول والثاني) فقد كتبه عزرا الكاهن والكاتب بالروح القدس من نفس الحوليات التي كتبها الأنبياء والمذكورة أعلاه إلى جانب أسفار صموئيل والملوك . وكانت توضع هذه الأسفار جميعها في الهيكل باعتبارها أسفار مقدسة وموحى بها بالروح القدس .*

*- 74 -*​






*وفي كل هذه المراحل تتكرر من خلال أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام العبارات الدالة على الوجود الدائم لأسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل وبين أيدي الكهنة والأنبياء وحفظ كلمة الله فيها عن ظهر قلب سواء في الإشارة إلى الملوك الذين أتبعوها أو الذين حادوا أو ارتدوا عنها : *
*" حسب ما هو مكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى " **(2مل 6:14)** ، " حسب كل شريعة موسى " **(2مل25:23)** ، " حسب كل ما هو مكتوب في شريعة الرب التي "**( أى12:22)** ، " كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى بالفرح والغناء حسب أمر داود " **( 2أى18:23)** ، " كما هو مكتوب في الشريعة في سفر موسى حيث أمر الرب قائلا " **( 2أى4:25)** ، " كناموس موسى رجل الله كان " **(2أى16:30)** ، " كما هو مكتوب في شريعة الرب " **( 2أى3:31)** .*
*8 ـ أسفار الأنبياء الكبار والصغار : *
*كان هناك في الفترة من داود الملك والنبي ( حوالي سنة1000 ق م) إلى ملاخي النبي (حوالي سنة 400 ق م) عدد كبير من الأنبياء الذين كُتبت أقوال الله بفمهم وعلى لسانهم في أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام مثل إيليا واليشع أو الذين كتبوا هذه الأسفار أو شاركوا في كتابتها بالروح القدس مثل صموئيل وجاد وناثان وعدو وغيرهم ، وكان هناك عددا كبيرا من الأنبياء الذين كتبوا ودونوا بالروح القدس كلمة الله التي أعطيت لهم في أسفار عُرفت باسمهم مثل إشعياء وارميا وحزقيال ودانيال وهوشع وعاموس وميخا وزكريا 00 الخ وكان هؤلاء الأنبياء قد نادوا بكلمة الله التي سلمت لهم شفوياً ومكتوبة في بعض أجزائها ، مثل ارميا الذي كان يكتب أجزاء منها لتقرأ أمام الهيكل قبل أن يدون سفره بصورة نهائية **(ار 36)** وكان الشعب يحفظها قبل أن تدون في الأسفار ، من ثم فقد قبلت هذه الأسفار كأسفار مقدسة وكلمة الله الموحى بها فور كتابتها . وكانت تعرف بأسماء الأنبياء الذين استلموها من الله ونادوا بها للشعب . وكان كل سفر يبدأ في أول آياته بذكر أسم النبي الموحى إليه :*
*" رؤيا إشعياء بن آموص التي رآها على يهوذا وأورشليم " **(اش1:1)** ، " رؤيا عوبديا " **(عو1:1)** ، " سفر رؤيا ناحوم "**(نا1:1)** ، " في السنة 000 ظهرت لي أنا دانيال رؤيا 000 " **( دا1:8)** ، " كلام ارميا بن حلقيا 000 الذي كانت كلمة الرب إليه في أيام 000 " **( ار1:1،2)** ، " في 000 السنة الخامسة من سبى يوياكين الملك صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال 000 وكانت عليه هناك يد الرب " **( حز 2:1،3)** ، " قول الرب الذي صار إلى هوشع بن بئيرى في أيام 000 " **( هو1:1)** ، " قول الرب الذي صار إلى يوئيل بن فنوئيل " **(يؤ1:1؛) **، " وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمتاي قائلاً " **( يون1:1)** ، " كلمة الرب التي صارت إلى صفنيا " **(صف1:1)** ، *

*- 75 –*​


*" في السنة 000 كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجى النبي 000 **" **( حج1:1 )** ، " في السنة 000 كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدو النبي " **( زك1:1)** ،" أقوال عاموس 000 التي رآها عن إسرائيل 000 " **(عا1:1)** ، " الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي " **( حب1:1)** .*
*وكانت تُضم هذه الأسفار إلى الأسفار السابقة لها وتوضع في الهيكل باعتبارها كلمة الله لتكون وحدة واحدة لكتاب الله الواحد ، وهذا ما يسميه دانيال النبي " الكتب " أي " الكتب المقدسة " **( دا2:9)**والتي يساوى فيها بين ناموس موسى وسفر ارميا باعتبار أن كليهما كلمة الله ، مع ملاحظة أن دانيال النبي كان معاصراً لإرميا النبي حيث عاصر الجزء الأخير من حياته . *
*وكان جميع الأنبياء يعرفون كتب بعضهم البعض سواء السابقين عليهم أو المعاصرين لهم ويقبلونها ككلمة الله الموحى بها ، وكانت معرفتهم هذه نابعة بالدرجة الأولى من الروح القدس الذي كان يحل عليهم ويتكلم بفمهم وعلى لسانهم إلى جانب استلامهم لها ككلمة الله الموحى بها من الأنبياء والكهنة الذين سبقوهم والمعاصرين لهم ووجودها في الهيكل وحفظ الكهنة لها وتعليم الأنبياء لما جاء فيها . وكانوا يحتفظون بنسخ منها ويحفظون ما جاء فيها ويحذرون الشعب من عاقبة إهمال وصايا الله وأحكامه التي وردت بها ، ومن ثم كرروا عبارات : " كما تكلم (الله) عن يد جميع عبيده الأنبياء " **( 2مل23:17)** ، " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء قائلا " **( 2مل 10:21)** ، " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " **( 2مل2:24)** ، وقول دانيال النبي في صلاته لله " وما سمعنا صوت الرب إلهنا لنسلك في شرائعه التي جعلها أمامنا عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " **( دا10:9)** ، وقول عاموس النبي " أن السيد الرب لا يصنع أمرا ألا وهو يعلن سره لعبيده الأنبياء " **( عا7:3)** ، وقول الله بفم هوشع النبي " وكلمت الأنبياء وكثرت الرؤى وبيد الأنبياء مثلت أمثالا " **( هو10:12)** . *
*(أ) وكانوا جميعهم يشيرون بالروح القدس إلى ما سبق أن كتب من أحداث ونبوات في أسفار الأنبياء السابقين عليهم ويستشهدون بها ويقتبسون منها ويؤكدون على إتمام النبوات التي تمت قبلهم أو في أيامهم : *
*كما جاء في **(تك25:50)** " واستحلف يوسف بني إسرائيل قائلا الله سيفتقدكم فتصعدون عظامي من هنا " ونجد تحقيق ذلك كتاريخ ونبوة في **(خر19:13) **" واخذ موسى عظام يوسف معه لأنه (يوسف) كان قد استحلف بني إسرائيل بحلف قائلا أن الله سيفتقدكم فتصعدون عظامي من هنا معكم " .*
*وما جاء في **(يؤ22:2)** " ويكون أن كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو لأنه في جبل صهيون وفي أورشليم تكون نجاة كما قال الرب وبين الباقين من يدعوه الرب " *

*- 76*

*وقد وردت نفس النبوة في**(عو12:1)** " وأما جبل صهيون فتكون عليه نجاة ويكون مقدسا ويرث بيت يعقوب مواريثهم " .*​
*وما جاء في ميخا **(12:3)** " لذلك بسببكم تفلح صهيون كحقل وتصير أورشليم خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ وعر " ، وكان الشعب في أيام ارميا النبي ، بعد ميخا النبي بأكثر من مائة سنة ، يعرفون هذه النبوة ويحفظونها جيداً حيث يقول سفر ارميا " فقام أناس من شيوخ الأرض وكلموا كل جماعة الشعب قائلين . أن ميخا المورشتي تنبأ في أيام حزقيا ملك يهوذا وكلم كل شعب يهوذا قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود أن صهيون تفلح كحقل وتصير أورشليم خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ وعر " **(ارميا 17:26-19)** .*
*وما جاء في ارميا " في ظل حشبون وقف الهاربون بلا قوة لأنه قد خرجت نار من حشبون ولهيب من وسط سيحون فأكلت زاوية موآب وهامة بني الوغا ويل لك يا موآب باد شعب كموش لان بنيك قد اخذوا إلى السبي وبناتك إلى الجلاء " وكان هذا اقتباسا مباشراً وذكرى لما جاء في **( عدد 21: 28-29 )**" لان نارا خرجت من حشبون لهيبا من قرية سيحون أكلت عار موآب أهل مرتفعات ارنون . ويل لك يا موآب هلكت يا أمة كموش قد صير بنيه هاربين وبناته في السبي لملك الأموريين سيحون " .*
*(ب) وكانوا يشيرون دائماً لإتمام النبوات التي سبق أن تنبأ بها من جاء قبلهم من أنبياء وغالباً ما كانوا يستخدمون عبارات " كما تكلم الرب عن يد 000 النبي أو الأنبياء " و " حسب كلام الرب عن يد 000 " مثل نبوة أخيا النبي عن يربعام الملك " ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد أخيا الشيلوني إلى يربعام بن نباط "** (1مل15:12؛ أنظر16:14؛29:15) **، ونبوة يشوع عن بناء أريحا " في أيامه بنى حيئيل البيتئيلي أريحا بابيرام بكره وضع أساسها وبسجوب صغيره نصب أبوابها حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون "**(1مل34:16)** ، ونبوة إيليا عن آخاب الملك " انه لا يسقط من كلام الرب إلى الأرض الذي تكلم به الرب على بيت آخاب وقد فعل الرب ما تكلم به عن يد عبده ايليا "**(2مل10:10)** ، ونبوة جميع الأنبياء عن جلاء إسرائيل عن الأرض بسبب خطاياهم " حتى نحى الرب إسرائيل من أمامه كما تكلم عن يد جميع عبيده الأنبياء فسبي إسرائيل من أرضه إلى أشور " **(2مل23:17)** ، " فأرسل الرب 000 على يهوذا ليبيدها حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " **(2مل2:24)** ، " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا فدفعتهم ليد شعوب الأراضي " **(نح30:9)** ، ونبوة رجل الله عن تدنيس يوشيا لمذبح الأصنام " والتفت يوشيا فرأى القبور التي هناك في الجبل فأرسل واخذ العظام من القبور واحرقها على المذبح ونجسه حسب كلام الرب الذي نادى به رجل الله الذي نادى بهذا الكلام " **(2مل16:23)** . كما كانوا دائما *

*- 77 -*​

*حافظين لطقوس وشريعة الله بيد موسى النبي " وحمل بنو اللاويين تابوت الله كما أمر موسى حسب كلام الرب بالعصي على أكتافهم " **(1أى15:15)** " واذبحوا الفصح وتقدسوا واعدوا اخوتكم ليعملوا حسب كلام الرب عن يد موسى " **(2أى6:35)** .*
*(ج) وكان بعض هؤلاء الأنبياء يشتركون معاً في نبوة واحدة مثل نبوة كل من داود النبي والملك وإشعياء وارميا وحزقيال وهوشع وميخا وزكريا بان الملك الآتي والمسيح المنتظر سيأتي من نسل داود(2)**، ومثل نبوة إشعياء وميخا اللذين تنبئا بنبوة واحدة وبنفس الكلمات تقريباً عن المسيح الآتي **( اش2:2-4وميخا1:4-4)** ، واشتراك معهما حزقيال النبي**في نفس النبوة في روحها وجوهرها وليس بنصها**(حز 22:17،23)** .*
*(د) كما أشار جميع الأنبياء بالروح في أسفارهم لكل الأحداث الرئيسية سواء التي وردت في أسفار موسى الخمسة أو التي حدثت بعد ذلك مثل خلقة الله للسموات والأرض وخلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض وروحه داخله وهلاك سدوم ومدن السهل والخروج من مصر وما تبعه من معجزات مثل الضربات العشر وانشقاق البحر الأحمر وتجفيف نهر الأردن والتيه في البرية 40 سنة وخروج الماء من الصخرة والحية النحاسية وعبادة العجل الذهبي وعهود الله لكل من نوح وإبراهيم وداود والمسيح الآتي وتعقب يعقوب لأخيه والختان وقصة بلعام العراف وعصيان إسرائيل لله وطردهم من الأرض والسبي البابلي .*
*(ر) كما يشترك عددا من الأسفار في تسجيل نفس الأحداث الواحدة مثل سفر الملوك الذي يشترك مع سفر إشعياء في تسجيل وتدوين تاريخ حزقيا الملك بنفس الكلمات ونفس التفصيلات**( اش36 -39 و2مل18 -0 2 )** ، ويختتم كل من سفر الملوك الثاني وسفر ارميا بخاتمة واحدة لكاتب واحد **(ار52 مع2مل25 )** ، ويقدم سفر أخبار الأيام ( الأول والثاني ) تاريخ موازى لأسفار صموئيل الأول والثاني والملوك الأول والثاني ، كما يقدم سلسلة الأنساب من سفر التكوين . ويبتدئ سفر عزرا بنفس نهاية سفر أخبار الأيام **الثاني **( عز1:1-4 مع 2أى22:36،23)** ، مثلما يبتدئ سفر يشوع بنفس نهاية سفر التثنية . ويشهد سفر الملوك الأول لأمثال سليمان الحكيم *
*ونشائده فقال " وتكلم (سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثل . وكانت نشائده ألفا وخمساً " **(1مل32:4)** وبالتالي فقد شهد لأسفار الأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد . كما شهد سفر الأمثال لنفسه باعتباره " أمثال سليمان " **(أم1:10)** وذكر كيفية جمع السفر وتدوينه عن طريق رجال الملك حزقيا " هذه الأمثال التي نقلها رجال حزقيا ملك يهوذا " **( أم1:25) **. وتسجل الأسفار التاريخية أجزاء من المزامير**( أنظر 2صم22؛ 1أى16)** . كما شهد حزقيال النبي لحقيقة وبر نوح وأيوب ومعاصره دانيال النبي وساوى الثلاثة معاً في البر **( حز14:14)** ووصف دانيال بالحكمة ومعرفة الأسرار " ها (هل) أنت أحكم من دانيال . سر ما لا يخفي عليك أنت " **( حز3:28)** . وبالتالي فقد شهد بشكل غير مباشر لأسفار التكوين وأيوب ودانيال . ، ويقدم سفر نحميا الخطوط العريضة لتاريخ إسرائيل كما هي مدونة في معظم أسفار العهد القديم من سفر التكوين إلى سبى بابل**( نح9) *
*9 ـ وجود أسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل أيام يوشيا الملك الصالح : *
*توقف الكهنة عن قراءة أسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل في أيام حكم الملوك الذين ارتدوا عن عبادة الله الحي وعبدوا الأوثان مثل منسى (696 - 642 ق م) وآمون (642 - 640 ق م) وعند ترميم الهيكل أثناء حكم الملك يوشيا (640 - 609 ق م) وجد حلقيا الكاهن هذه الأسفار في الهيكل وكانت سبباً في إصلاح عظيم **(2مل 22)** . ويجمع العلماء على أن هذه الأسفار التي وجدت في الهيكل هي هي نفس النسخة ، الأصل ، التي كتبها موسى النبي نفسه بيده أو على أقل تقدير نسخة منقولة عنها مباشرة ، وأن كانت الغالبية العظمى ترى أنها نفس النسخة التي كتبها موسى النبي بنفسه .*
*10 ـ وفي فترة السبي البابلي (607 ـ 537 ق م) :*
*كانت توراة موسى النبي وجميع أسفار الأنبياء الآخرين الذين أتوا حتى ارميا النبي ، مع المسبيين في بابل وعلى رأسهم دانيال النبي والفتية الثلاثة وحزقيال النبي ، ويعبر دانيال النبي عن وجود هذه الكتب معه بقوله : " أنا دانيال فهمت من الكتب عدد السنين التي كانت عنها كلمة الرب إلى ارميا النبي لكماله سبعين سنة على خراب أورشليم " **(دا2:9 مع ار11:25-12)** . *
*وكان هؤلاء المسبيون متجمعين في منطقة تل أبيب على نهر خابور **(حز15:3)** وكان معهم كهنتهم وشيوخهم فأقاموا المجامع كبديل للهيكل وذلك لتعليم كلمة الله والصلاة . وكانوا يحتفظون فيها بالأسفار المقدسة التي كانوا يقرءونها في أيام السبت من كل أسبوع وفي الأعياد ويحفظون منها كلمة الله . وكانت لهذه المجامع ترتيباتها الخاصة والتي تشمل قراءة " الشما " أي التلاوة وهى الاعتراف بوحدانية الله وتتكون من **( تثنية 4:6-9؛13:11-21؛عدد37:15-41)** وقراءة الناموس ( أسفار موسى الخمسة ) الذي كان منقسما إلى مائة وأربعة وخمسين جزءاً تقرأ بالترتيب على ثلاث سنوات ثم قراءة جزء مناسب من أسفار الأنبياء . ومن ثم فقد وصفها الفيلسوف اليهودي المعاصر للسيد المسيح (26 م) بأنها كانت " بيوتاً للتعليم حيث كانت تدرس فلسفة الآباء وجميع الفضائل " . *

*- 79 -*​


*وانتشرت هذه المجامع بين المسبيين كما انتشرت مع انتشار اليهود في الشتات في بلاد كثيرة مثل عيلام وبارثيا وأرمينيا وميديا وأسيا الصغرى (تركيا) إلى جانب مصر التي كان بها عدد من اليهود من القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد حينما غزا الملك شيشق ملك مصر فلسطين وأورشليم وحمل معه عدداً من اليهود أسرى **(1مل25:14-26؛2أى2:12-3)** ، كما ذهب عدد كبير مع ارميا النبي إلى مصر في بداية السبي البابلي **(2مل6:25؛ار44:43)** . ويكشف أحد النقوش الذي وجد بجزيرة فيلا بالقرب من أسوان عن وجود مستعمرة يهودية وهيكل للإله يهوه هناك سنة 500 ق م . وعندما أسس الإسكندر الأكبر مدينة الإسكندرية سنة 233 ق م كان هناك عدد كبير من اليهود ، ويقول فيلو اليهودي (26م) أنهم ُوجدوا بأعداد كثيفة في قسمين من المدينة . كما نقل بطليموس الأول ملك مصر (332 - 285 ق م) مئات من اليهود إلى الإسكندرية عند غزوه لفلسطين وأورشليم حتى صار عددهم أيام السيد المسيح كما يقول فيلو مليون يهودي . وكان هناك عدد كبير من اليهود في سوريا وآسيا الصغرى (تركيا) ، يقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي أن الملك سلوقس نيكاتور (312 - 285 ق م) جعلهم " مواطنين في المدن التي بناها في آسيا وسوريا السفلي وفي العاصمة ذاتها إنطاكية " **Ant.3:12**.*
*ويذكر سفر أعمال الرسل وجود المجامع بغزارة سواء في فلسطين أو في بلاد العالم الأخرى ؛ في دمشق **(أع20:9)** وسلاميس بقبرص **(أع5:13)** وبرجة وإنطاكية بيسيدية **(أع14:13)** وايقونية **(أع1:14)** وبيرية**(أع10:17)** وتسالونيكي **(أع1:17)** وافسس **(أع19:18)** باليونان وآسيا الصغرى وروما 000الخ . وكانت المركز الأول لكرازة الرب يسوع المسيح كل يوم سبت ، كما كانت المركز الأول لكرازة الرسل بالإنجيل سواء في اليهودية أو في العالم أجمع . ويعبر القديس بطرس عن كثرة هذه المجامع وقراءة الأسفار المقدسة فيها بقوله أمام الرسل والمشايخ بأورشليم " لان موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به إذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت " **(أع21:15)** . وهذا يؤكد لنا وجود نسخ من الأسفار المقدسة في كل مكان في العالم حيث يوجد اليهود ومجامعهم .*
*11 ـ وعند عودة بعض المسبيين من بابل : *
*كانت معهم الأسفار المقدسة وأعادوا كل الأمور على أساسها، وكان على رأس المجموعة الأولى **( 537 ق م )**" يشوع بن يوصاداق واخوته الكهنة وزُربابل بن شالتئيل واخوته " الذين بنوا مذبح الهيكل " ليصعدوا عليه محرقات كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى رجل الله " **(عز2:3)** ، ثم بنوا الهيكل الثاني **( هيكل زرُبابل سنة 536 - 516 ق م )** وكان معهم النبيان حجى وزكريا اللذان أضاف الروح القدس سفرين آخرين بواسطتهما " حينئذ قام زُربابل بن شالتئيل ويشوع بن يوصاداق *

*- 80 -*​

*وشرعا ببنيان بيت الله الذي في أورشليم ومعهما أنبياء الله يساعدونهما " **(عز2:5)** . وكانوا " يبنون وينجحون حسب نبوة حجي النبي وزكريا ابن عدو " **(عز14:6)** " ولما أسس البانون هيكل الرب أقاموا الكهنة بملابسهم بأبواق واللاويين بني آساف بالصنوج لتسبيح الرب على ترتيب داود ملك إسرائيل " **(**عز10:3) **. وكان على رأس المجموعة الثانية **( 458 ق م )** عزرا الذي يصفه الكتاب بأنه " كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى " **(عز6:7)** و" الكاهن الكاتب كاتب كلام وصايا الرب وفرائضه " **(عز11:7)** و" عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء " **(عز12؛7)** والذي " هيأ قلبه لطلب شريعة الرب والعمل بها وليعلم إسرائيل فريضة وقضاء " **(عز10:7)** وكان دارسا للأسفار المقدسة ومفسرها ومترجمها (شفوياً) إلى الآرامية . وقد جمع الشعب في تجمع هائل ووقف يقرأ الناموس ويفسره لهم ويترجمه ويفسر لهم معناه **(نح 8)** . كما جمع جميع أسفار العهد القديم وأقر قانونيتها ، بالروح القدس مع ، رجال المجمع العظيم وعلم الشعب كيف يحفظ وصايا الله وشريعته ورتب قراءة الناموس والأنبياء وأسس المجمع العظيم **(السنهدرين) (نح8 - 10؛ المشنا 200 م) . **وتقول المشنا** (ابوت 1:1) **: *
*" أستلم موسى الناموس من سيناء وسلمه ليشوع ويشوع سلمه للشيوخ والشيوخ سلموه للأنبياء والأنبياء سلموه لرجال المجمع العظيم " .*
*ثم ُوضعت هذه الأسفار المقدسة في الهيكل الذي بناه زُربابل . وكان هناك أيضاً نحميا الوالي ورجل البلاط الفارسي الذي أستأذن الإمبراطور الفارسي ولحق بعزرا (سنة 445 ق م) وشاركه في تثبيت العائدين من السبي وقد جمع الكتب المقدسة أيضاً في مكتبة واحدة كما يقول سفر المكابيين : " السجلات التي لنحميا وكيف أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكتابات داود ورسائل الملوك في التقادم "**(2مك13:2)** . *
*12 ـ وفي أيام المكابيين :*
*حاول الملك السوري أنتيوخس (الرابع) أبيفانس (175 -164 ق م) أن يستأصل الديانة اليهودية من جذورها فأصدر أمراً بتمزيق وحرق الأسفار المقدسة ويقول سفر المكابيين " وما وجدوه من أسفار الشريعة مزقوه وأحرقوه بالنار وكل من وجد عنده سفر من العهد أو أتبع الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر الملك **" ( 1مك56:1-57)** . ومع ذلك فلم ينجح لأن الأسفار المقدسة كانت موجودة في كل المجامع اليهودية في دول كثيرة كان على رأسها مصر ، كما بينا أعلاه ، كما كانت موجودة مع الغيورين من الشعب وقادته من رجال الدين وغيرهم فاجتمعوا على المصفاة على بعد 13كيلو من أورشليم " ونشروا الشريعة " كما يقول سفر المكابيين **(1مك48:3)** ولما انتهت الحرب يقول السفر " جمع يهوذا (المكابى) كل ما بعثر من الأسفار في الحرب التي حدثت لنا وهو عندنا " **.*

*- 81 -*​

*13 ـ يشوع بن سيراخ (180 ق م) وحفيده :*
*(1) يشوع بن سيراخ : كانت نسخ هذه الأسفار المقدسة مع يشوع بن سيراخ الذي كتب سفراً في الحكمة سنة 180 ق م ، أحد الأسفار القانونية الثانية ، وقد لخص فيه أهم أحداث العهد القديم فبدأ من أخنوخ السابع من آدم وحتى أيامه : " دعونا نمدح المشاهير من آبائنا الذين سبقونا ، والذين مجدهم الرب كثيراً وعظمهم منذ البدء 000 كان بعضهم مستشارين وأصحاب نبوءات وكان بعضهم قادة يفهمون شرائع البلاد 000 بل أن بعضهم يؤلف الألحان الموسيقية وينظمون الشعر 000 أخنوخ أرضى الرب فنقل إلى السماء 000 نوح كان رجلاً صالحاً 000 إكراما له بقيت الأرض بعد الطوفان إبراهيم كان أباً عظيماً لأمم كثيرة ، ولم يوجد مثله في المجد . حفظ شريعة العلي ، فأقام معه عهداً 000 أقام الرب هذا العهد ذاته مع اسحق إكراماً لإبراهيم أبيه . وكذلك فعل مع يعقوب 00الخ " **(ص44)** . واستمر يتحدث عن الآباء والأنبياء الذين نطقوا بالنبوات والحكمة وأنشدوا قصائد الكتاب " أولئك كلهم نالوا مجدا في أجيالهم وكانت أيامهم أيام فخر " . ثم ذكر الأنبياء والأبطال **(من ص 44-49)** بدءا من موسى الذي " كان محبوبا عند الله والناس " **(1:45)** إلى " يشوع بن نون 000 خليفة موسى في النبوّات " **(1:46)** وصموئيل " نبي الرب " الذي " بإيمانه اختبر انه نبي وبإيمانه علم أنه صادق الرؤيا " **(17:46و18)** وداود " الذي في جميع أعماله أعترف للقدوس العلي بكلام مجد ، بكل قلبه سبح وأحب صانعه ، وأقام المغنين أمام المذبح ولقنهم ألحانا لذيذة السماع " **(9:47-11)** وإيليا " الذي أغلق السماء بكلام الرب وأنزل منها ناراً ثلاث مرات " **(1:48-4)** ، ثم يذكر إليشع وإشعياء وإرمياءء ورؤيا حزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر ، ويلخص الأحداث التي ذكرت في أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام حتى يدخل إلى ما بعد السبي ، إلى زروبابل ويشوع بن يوصاداق الذين بنيا الهيكل وناحوم الذي أقام سور البيت . وبالإجمال فهو يذكر إعلان العهد القديم وتاريخه وأنبيائه كوحدة واحدة ووحي واحد . ومع انه لم يذكر دانيال أو أستير أو عزرا ، فذلك لأنه لم يتعرض لأحداث أيام السبي . وهذا نفس ما حدث في العهد الجديد الذي أشار إلى دانيال ولم يشر إلى أسفار أخرى تعرض لها بن سيراخ مثل عوبيديا لعدم وجود مناسبة تتناسب مع ذلك .*
*وهنا يؤكد لنا يشوع بن سيراخ وحي كل أسفار العهد القديم وقدمها وصحة نسبها إلى كتابها من الأنبياء ويبطل كل مزاعم النقاد السالفة الذكر ، ويؤكد لنا أن في جيله لم يكن هناك أي شك في قداسة وصحة وقانونية وقدم كل سفر ، بل كل آية وكلمة مما جاء فيها .*

*- 82 -*​

*(ب) حفيد بن سيراخ : ترجم حفيد يشوع بن سيراخ هذا السفر إلى اليونانية سنة 130ق م وقال في مقدمة ترجمته ، التي تحتفظ بها طبعات كثيرة ، " لقد وصلتنا أشياء كثيرة عظيمة عن طريق الناموس والأنبياء والآخرين الذين اتبعوا خطواتهم 000 جدي يشوع كرس نفسه مدة طويلة لقراءة الناموس والأنبياء والكتب الأخرى التي لآبائنا وتألف معهم بدرجة عظيمة حتى كتب هو نفسه بعض 000 وليس هذه الأشياء فقط بل أن الناموس نفسه والنبوات وبقية الكتب ، وبعد أن ترسخ في المعرفة دفعه شعور داخلي لتأليف كتاب في التربية والحكمة " .*
*14 ـ 1و2 مكابيين (134 ـ 70 ق م) :*
*يتحدث هذا السفر عن وجود أسفار العهد القديم وانتشارها بكثافة في أيام المكابيين ووجودها عند كثير من الناس على الرغم من المحاولات اليائسة والمستميتة التي بذلها الملك السوري أنتيوخس أبيفانس (175 - 164 ق م) للقضاء عليها وأبادتها من الوجود ، وكان قد أمر رجاله بتمزيق وإحراق كل ما يجدونه من أسفار ، كما يقول السفر " وما وجد من أسفار الشريعة تمزق وأحرق بالنار وكل من وجد عنده نسخة من كتاب العهد أو اتبع أحكام الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر من الملك " **(1مك56:1،57)** . وعلى الرغم من ذلك ، يقول أنه عندما اجتمع الشعب في المصفاة و " فتحوا كتاب الشريعة "** (1مك48:3) **. ثم يشير إلى دانيال وسفره ويذكر إقامة " رجسة الخراب " ، التي قال عنها دانيال النبي ، على مذبح أورشليم **(دا 24:9-27مع مك 45:1)** ويتكلم عن حنانيا وعزرايا وميشائيل الذين أُنقذوا من أتون النار ، كما يذكر إنقاذ دانيال من جُب الأسود **(1مك 59:2،60 مع دا 7:1؛ 26:3؛ 23:6)** ، ويقتبس من مزمور 2:79 بالصيغة المقدسة " بحسب الكلمة المكتوبة ". ويؤكد بقوله " بما لنا من التعزية في الأسفار المقدسة التي في أيدينا " **(1مك 9:12)** استحالة إتلاف أو إحراق كل الأسفار المقدسة المنتشرة بين فئات كثيرة ، كما تؤكد أقوال السفر صحة وقدم وقداسة كل أسفار العهد القديم المقدسة والموحي بها من الله وصحة نسبها إلى كتابها من الأنبياء . *
*ويصف كاتب سفر المكابيين الثاني أسفار العهد القديم بـ " الكتب المقدسة " ويستشهد بسفري الملوك وأسفار المزامير وإرمياء ونحميا وأستير . ويذكر تقسيمين فقط للأسفار المقدسة هما " الشريعة والأنبياء " **(2مك 9:15)** وهو بذلك قريب من العهد الجديد ويبطل ، مع مكابيين الأول ، كل مزاعم النقاد . ويذكر لنا كيف جمع نحميا كل أسفار العهد القديم في مكتبة واحدة، فيقول : " وقد شرح ذلك في السجلات والتذاكر التي لنحميا وكيف أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكتابات داود رسائل الملوك في التقادم " . ويضيف على ذلك " وكذلك *

*- 83 -*​








*جمع يهوذا كل ما فقد منا في الحرب التي حدثت لنا وهو عندنا** " **(2مك 13:2-15)** . ويقول عن حفظهم وتقديسهم لها " ما نستمده من قوة من كتبنا المقدسة "**(1مك9:12)** ، واقتبس من مزمور 2:79 بالصيغة الخاصة بالأسفار الموحى بها والمقدسة " مكتوب " . *
*وهو هنا يؤكد لنا حقيقتين ؛ الأولى : هي أن جميع أسفار العهد القديم ترجع إلى نحميا الذي جمعها في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد ، وان هذه الكتب كانت وما تزال هي هي كما كانت في أيام نحميا . وإذا كان عزرا قد جمعها في القرن الخامس ق م فمعنى ذلك أنها ترجع إلى ما قبل نحميا ، إلى دانيال النبي الذي كانت توجد معه أثناء السبي والتي كانت موجودة قبل السبي البابلي (586ق م) وهكذا ترجع إلى أنبياء ما قبل السبي وإلى موسى نفسه .*
*15 ــ سيمون بن شيتاح (75 ق م) :*
*فريسي عاش في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد وأقتبس من الأسفار المقدسة مثل أهل عصرة بالصيغ الدالة على أن هذه الأسفار موحى بها ، فقد أقتبس من سفر الجامعة (12:7) بالصيغة المقدسة " مكتوب " ، كما أقتبس من سفر الأمثال (25:23) بصيغة " الكتب المقدسة تقول " . هذان السفران من الأسفار التي يضعها تقسيم التلمود ضمن الكتابات والتي يزعم النقاد أن قانونيتها لم تكمل إلا سنة 90م في مؤتمر يامنيا .*
*16 ـ فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي الإسكندري (20م) : *
*هذا الرجل كان معاصرا للرب يسوع المسيح وقد أقتبس من أكثر من ثلثي أسفار العهد القديم على أنها " كتبا مقدسة " و " الكتب المقدسة جدا " و " الأقوال المقدسة " و" الكلمة المقدسة " ، كل أسفار العهد القديم بالنسبة له مقدسة ، ولا يبدو أن لديه خلفية بتقسيم التلمود الثلاثي المتأخر .*
*17 ـ المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس (36 ـ 100 ق م) : *
*ومن أقوى الشهادات والأدلة ، بعد العهد الجديد ، لعقيدة وحي أسفار العهد القديم وقانونيتها هو ما كتبه الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس الذي عاصر كرازة تلاميذ المسيح ودمار الهيكل سنة 70 م ، والذي حصل على نسخ الأسفار المقدسة ، العهد القديم ، الرسمية التي كانت محفوظة في الهيكل قبل دماره مباشرة ، بأذن من الإمبراطور الروماني تيطس ، والتي ترجع بالقطع إلى أيام زربابل وعزرا ونحميا في القرنين الخامس والرابع قبل الميلاد . حيث يقول في كتابه ضد ابيون (8:1) :*

*- 84 -*​

*يتبع .........................................*


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا نحب ان نوضح ان هناك كتاب للرد على هذا الكتاب
ويا ليت تسمح افدارة بوضع منتدى مكتبة فيها الكتب والردود عليها..
حتى لا تمتلئ صفحات المنتدى بالقص واللصق


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*



> *طبعا نحب ان نوضح ان هناك كتاب للرد على هذا الكتاب
> ويا ليت تسمح افدارة بوضع منتدى مكتبة فيها الكتب والردود عليها..
> حتى لا تمتلئ صفحات المنتدى بالقص واللصق*




*اخى الحبيب حسن ..*

*تحيه وسلام *

*اعتقد ان قوانين المنتدى هنا تمنع وضع وضع روابط او كتب بخلاف الكتب المسيحيه ولكن بالطبع يسعدنا جميعاً ان تعلق على اى فقره فى الكتاب - ان كان لديك تعليق - ولكن لى رجاء ان تقرأ الكتاب كله ... وبعدها تعلق كما تشاء ... حتى  لا تكون اجاباتنا فيما بعد عباره عن روابط للكتاب نفسه ... *

*وأنا فى انتظار تعليقاتك (( البناءه ))*

*تحياتى *




*نتابع اصدقائى نشر بقية الكتاب*



* " لدينا فقط اثنان وعشرون كتابا تحتوى على سجلات كل الأزمنة الماضية ، والتي نؤمن حقا إنها إلهية . خمسة منها لموسى تحتوى على نواميسه وتقاليد أصل الجنس البشرى حتى وفاته (موسى) 000 ومن موت موسى إلى حكم ارتحشتا كتب الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد موسى ما حدث في أيامهم في ثلاثة عشر كتابا والكتب الأربعة الباقية تحتوى على ترانيم لله ومبادئ سلوكية لحياة البشر  . ومن ارتحشتا إلى زماننا كتب تاريخنا (كل الأشياء سجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين سبقوهم لأنه لم يكن هناك تعاقب حقيقي للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت .*
* ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب ، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو يغير أي شئ منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعاليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداْ لأجلها " .*
*  هذه الشهادة التي يشهدها هذا المؤرخ الذي يحمل بين يديه النسخة الرسمية المعتمدة التي كانت في الهيكل ، كما يشهد هو ذاته بذلك في سيرة حياته ، كافية وحدها لإبطال كل مزاعم وافتراضات ونظريات النقاد الماديين .*
*(1) فهو يؤكد أن كُتّاب الوحي الإلهي والأسفار المقدسة هم موسى والأنبياء ، وأن هذه الكتب جميعا كتبت من أيام موسى إلى ارتحشتا الملك الفارسي (465-424ق م) ، في زمانها الحقيقي الذي شهد له الوحي ذاته وقبل كل الأزمنة التي توهمها النقاد الماديين .*
*(2) ويؤكد أنه لا يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إلى هذه الكتب أو أن يحذف منها أو أن يغير منها شيئا . وهذا ضد كل افتراضات وتوهمات النقاد الماديين .*
*(3) وأن هذه الكتب هي " تعاليم الله " ويدافعون عنها حتى الموت .*
*(4) أن هذه الكتب كتبت في الماضي " الأزمنة الماضية " من 1500 إلى 424ق م قبل كل الأزمنة التي زعمها وأفترضها النقاد .*
*(5) يقسم هذه الأسفار إلى ثلاثة تقسيمات هي : الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير أو  الترانيم والمبادئ العامة . وهو بذلك قريب جدا من تقسيم المسيح ، إذ يضم دانيال مع الأنبياء ويقتصر تقسيمه الثالث على المزامير والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد . ويذكر 22 كتابا فقط بدلا من 24.*
*- 85 -*​ 
*18 ـ عزدراس الثاني : *
*  يذكر هذا الكتاب الأبوكريفي المنسوب إلى عزرا والذي يرجع تاريخه إلى حوالي سنة 90م قصة غريبة يقول فيها أن عزرا صلى كي يحل عليه الروح القدس ليكتب ثانية الأشياء التي كانت في أسفار موسى ، فأعلمه الروح القدس أن ينعزل 40 يوما ويأخذ معه ألواحا (أوراق للكتابة) كثيرة وخمسة كتبة مهرة ثم يشرب من الكأس السرية ، وفي هذه المدة أملى على الكتبة 94 كتابا الأربعة والعشرين الأولين منها للبشر والباقين للحفظ ككتب خفية .*
*  وما يعنينا من هذه الرواية الغريبة هو أنه لدى اليهود 24 كتابا معروفين على الأقل منذ القرن الخامس ق م وموحى بها . هذه الكتب الأربعة وعشرون هي نفس الكتب الـ 39 لقانون الأسفار القانونية الأولى بتقسيم أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام إلى ستة أسفار وفصل كتب الأنبياء الصغار الاثنى عشر ، وكذلك فصل عزرا عن نحميا .*
*19 ـ تقليد الربيين اليهود : *
*  تقول المشنا التي هي أحد جزئي التلمود " المشنا والجمارا " ، والتي تضم تقليد الربيين الخاص بقانونية أسفار العهد القديم العبرية والتي جمعت سنة 180-200م أن كل أسفار العهد القديم جميعا مقدسة وأنها يجب أن تمس بأيدي طاهرة وغير مدنسة (لا يمسها إلا المطهرون) ، فقد جاء في ياداييم 5:3 " يقول رابى سيمون بن عزيا (حوالي 100م) سمعت تقليدا من الاثنين وسبعين شيخا 000 يقول أن نشيد الإنشاد والجامعة لا يمسا غير بأيدي مطهرة " والعبارة الأخيرة حرفيا " دنس الأيدي " ، أي لا يمسها إلا المطهرون .*
*  وجاء في بابا برزا 14 " يعلم قادتنا ترتيب الأنبياء هكذا يشوع والقضاة وصموئيل والملوك وإرمياء وحزقيال وإشعياء والأثنا عشر 000 وترتيب الكتابات هكذا : راعوث وكتاب المزامير وأيوب والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد والمراثي ودانيال ودرج أستير وعزرا والأخبار " . هذان التقسيمان مع أسفار موسى الخمسة يشكلان التقسيم الثلاثي الذي زعم النقاد أن تقسيماته الثلاثة تشير إلى ثلاث مراحل زمنية استلزمتها عملية القانونية ، مع أن ، كما بينا ، هذا التقسيم هو أحد تقسيمات عديدة ، بل أنه أقلها انتشارا ولا يثبت مزاعم النقاد بل على العكس يبطلها لأن المشنا نفسها تساوى جميع الأسفار في القداسة ولا تقول  أن هذه التقسيمات الثلاثة نتجت في ثلاث مراحل زمنية مطلقا بل ولا تشير إلى ما يشبه ذلك . وربما يكون هذا التقسيم قد جاء نتيجة لترتيب قراءة أسفار العهد القديم على مدار العام في المجامع اليهودية .*
*- 86 -*​*20 ـ شهادة الكنيسة في القرون الأولى :*
* اقتبس الآباء الرسوليون في أواخر القرن الأول من أسفار موسى الخمسة وأسفار يشوع والقضاة وصموئيل والملوك وأستير وأيوب والمزامير والمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد وإشعياء وإرمياء وحزقيال ودانيال ويوئيل وعاموس ويونان وحبقوق وصفنيا وزكريا وملاخى و2مكابيين ويهوديت وطوبيت وبن سيراخ وحكمة سليمان أي من معظم أسفار العهد القديم العبرية والأسفار القانونية الثانية ، وذلك دون أن يسجلوا أو يشيروا إلى قائمة معينة لأسفار العهد القديم . كما اقتبس أيضا آباء القرن الثاني ، يوستينوس واريناؤس وترتليان واكليمندس  الإسكندري من معظم أسفار العهد القديم سواء العبرية أو القانونية الثانية دون ذكر لقائمة محددة .*
*  ثم يقول مليتو أسقف ساردس (حوالي 170م) أنه ذهب إلى الشرق ليعرف عدد الكتب التي يستخدمها اليهود في فلسطين ، كما نقل عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس ك4 ف11:26 ثم يذكرهم كالآتي :*
*  " أسفار موسى الخمسة 000 يشوع وقضاة وراعوث والملوك أربعة أسفار ، أخبار الأيام سفران ، مزامير داود وأمثال سليمان وأيضا الحكمة والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد وأيوب والأنبياء وإشعياء وإرمياء ، الأنبياء الاثنى عشر سفر واحدا ، دانيال وحزقيال وعزرا . ومن هذه جعلت المجموعات التي قسمتها إلى ستة كتب " .*
*  والملاحظ في قائمته أنه قسم سفر الملوك الذي دمجه مع صموئيل إلى أربعة أسفار ، وأخبار الأيام إلى سفرين . وأضاف سفر الحكمة من الأسفار القانونية الثانية ولم يذكر أستير وذكر ترتيب يختلف عن كل الترتيبات السابقة ، برغم أنه استقى ترتيبه هذا من الربيين اليهود مما يدل على أن تقسيم التلمود لم يكن هو التقسيم الشائع في فلسطين .*
*  ويذكر أوريجانوس (185-254م) عند تفسيره للمزمور الأول قائمة تضم 22 كتابا فقط على عدد الحروف الهجائية العبرية وذلك بضم راعوث إلى القضاة والمراثي إلى إرمياء وعدم تقسيم أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام كما فعل ميليتو. وهو بهذا يتفق مع يوسيفوس وعزدراس والتلمود ، في عدد الأسفار العبرية . ثم يضيف إلى قائمته " سفر المكابيين " كما يضيف باروخ ورسالة  إرمياء ويلحقها مع المراثي بسفر إرمياء كسفر واحد .*
*  ويذكر القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في رسالته الفصحية للعام 365 قائمة بأسفار العهد القديم تضم 22 كتابا . ولكنه مثل أوريجانوس يختلف في ترتيبه عن ترتيب التلمود ، ومثل أوريجانوس أيضا يلحق باروخ والمراثي والرسالة مع إرمياء كسفر واحد . ثم يذكر قائمة الكتب القانونية الثانية قائلا : " ولكن للدقة العظيمة أضيف كتابات ذات ضرورة ، لأنه توجد كتب أخرى إلى جانب هذه منضمة حقا *
*- 87 -*​ 
*في القانون والتي حددها الآباء ليقرأها المنضمين حديثا إلينا والذين يرغبون للتعلم في كلمة الصلاح : حكمة سليمان وحكمة سيراخ وأستير ويهوديت وطوبيت 000 وهي منضمة في القانون " .*
*  أما القديس جيروم (329-420م) : فيذكر نفس التقسيم الثلاثي للتلمود ولكن مع تقسيم أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام إلى 6 كتب . ومجموع قائمته هو 22 كتابا يضم راعوث إلى القضاة والمراثي إلى إرمياء . ثم يذكر الأسفار  القانونية الثانية الستة .*
*  وهكذا وصلت جميع الأسفار المقدسة من موسى النبي إلى يشوع إلى القضاة  إلى صموئيل النبي وداود النبي وسليمان الحكيم إلى اشعياء النبي وإرمياء النبي وغيرهم من معاصريهم من الأنبياء إلى حزقيال النبي ودانيال النبي إلى نحميا وعزرا إلى المكابين إلى الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله سالمة ومحفوظة بكل دقة ، وسلمها تلاميذ المسيح ورسله لخلفائهم من آباء الكنيسة ، فكانت مع الكنيسة ومع علماء اليهود وفي مجامعهم في وقت واحد ، يتساوى هذا مع ذاك ولم يوجد أي فرق بين ما هو في أسفار العهد القديم المقدسة التي مع اليهود والتي مع الكنيسة ، وصدق وعد الله القائل :*
*" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مر13: 31) .*​ 
*- 88 *


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الخامس*
*الوثائق التي تثبت *
*صحة العهد القديم واستحالة تحريفه*
*  وصلت أسفار العهد القديم من موسى النبي إلى الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله سالمة ومحفوظة بدقة شديدة ، وقد شهد المسيح لكل كلمة ، بل وكل حرف فيها " فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت18:5) ، كما بينا في الفصل السابق .والسؤال الآن هو كيف وصلت إلينا هذه الأسفار منذ الرب يسوع المسيح وحتى الآن ؟ وما هي الوسائل التي وصلت بها إلينا ؟ وهل وصلت إلينا هي هي كما تسلمها الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله ؟ وهل حفظها الله بالفعل في رحلتها إلينا عبر التاريخ والبلاد ؟ وهل لدينا ، الآن ، ما يؤكد أن هذه الأسفار ، الموجودة لدينا الآن ، هي نفسها التي كتبها الأنبياء والرسل ؟ *
*1 - دور الكتبة والماسوريين في نقل وحفظ العهد القديم عبر التاريخ: *
*  كان الله قد سبق وطلب من بني إسرائيل أن يحفظوا كلام الله ووصاياه " احفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم وشهاداته وفرائضه التي أوصاكم بها " (تث17 :6) ، " احفظوا جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم " (تث1 :27) . وأكد أنه هو نفسه ضامن لحفظها سالمة وأنه ساهر على كلمته " لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها " (إر12 :1) ، كما حذرهم من أن يزيدوا أو ينقصوا حرفا واحداً أو كلمة واحدة من المكتوب " لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث2 :4) . فإلى أي مدى حفظ الله كلمته ؟ وإلى أي مدى حفظ الشعب كلامه وأسفاره المقدسة ؟!*
*(1) الكتبة (سوفريم) وتاريخ نسخ ونقل العهد القديم :*
*  كانت عملية نقل أسفار ، العهد القديم ، قديمة قدم التوراة ذاتها ، فقد كانت تتم من الآباء إلى الأبناء عبر الأجيال ، من جيل إلى جيل ، بكل دقة وأمانة متناهية ، وذلك عن طريق جماعة من الكهنة دعوا بالكتبة (سوفريم - **Myrpvs**– **Sofreim**) . يقول التقليد القديم في المشنا (**Avot1:1**) :*
*  " أستلم موسى الناموس من سيناء وسلمه ليشوع ويشوع سلمه للشيوخ والشيوخ سلموه للأنبياء والأنبياء سلموه لرجال المجمع العظيم "(1). *
*  فقد انتشرت الأسفار المقدسة بين اليهود في القديم وشعوب العالم المؤمن في العهد الجديد عبر القارات والدول والمدن والقرى عن طريق نسخ الكتاب المقدس التي كانت تنسخ يدوياً ، تكتب يدوياً بخط اليد . فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة مدربين ومتعلمين النسخ والكتابة ، كمهنة مقدسة . وكانوا يحفظون الأسفار المقدسة ويحافظون عليها وينسخون نسخاً منها للهيكل وللمجامع وللدارسين من الشعب كما كانوا يحفظون النطق الصحيح لكلمة الله شفوياً . وكان هؤلاء الكتبة موظفين رسميين يعينهم الملك في البلاط والجيش والهيكل(2). *
*  وكان الكتبة متخصصين في نسخ أسفار العهد القديم ، وخاصة أسفار موسى الخمسة ، وهم عادة من الكهنة واللاويين الذين كانت وظيفتهم منذ موسى النبي هي تعليم الشعب الأحكام والوصايا، الناموس (2أخ10:30؛ 3:35) . وكان تلاميذ الأنبياء أيضا يكتبون ما يمليه عليهم الأنبياء ، فقد كان باروخ تلميذ إرميا النبي يكتب كلمة الله التي كان يمليها عليه إرميا ويقرأها للشعب بتكليف منه (أر36) ، وكان عزرا كاتباً ماهراً " في شريعة موسى التي أعطاها الرب اله إسرائيل 000 لان عزرا هيّأ قلبه لطلب شريعة الرب والعمل بها وليعلّم إسرائيل فريضة وقضاء " (عز6:7و10) ، أي أنه كان كاتبا محترفاً ماهراً في الأسفار المقدسة . وقد قام مع نحميا والشيوخ بعد السبي بقراءة التوراة أمام الشعب وترجمتها شفويا إلى الآرامية (نح8:8) ، وذلك إلى جانب تعليم الشعب للناموس والوصايا . وقد ازداد دور هؤلاء الكتبة بعد السبي كمعلمين ومفسرين لكلمة الله . وقد دعاهم العهد الجديد " بالناموسيين " (لو 25:10) و " معلمي الناموس " (أع 34:5؛ 1تى 17:1) . وكانوا هم علماء اليهود والحراس على نصوص وآيات العهد القديم وحفظها . وكانوا يقضون وقتا كبيرا في نسخ ونقل أسفار العهد القديم . وكان عملهم الرئيسي هو حفظ نص العهد القديم ومن ثم استنبطوا عددا من القواعد لحفظ كل حرف وكل كلمة فيه بدقة بدون زيادة أو نقصان.  فقد كانوا كتبة بالمعنى الحرفي . وكانوا قضاة للناموس . وقد تركز عملهم هذا من القرن الخامس إلى الثالث قبل الميلاد . *
*  وكان يليهم أزواج من العلماء النصيين (زوجوس - **Zogos**) في القرنين الأول والثاني قبل الميلاد ، ثم " التنائيم - **MyaCG ** - **Tanaaim** (**Tannaim**)(3)" أي المكررين من كلمة " تنا " أي يكرر ، أو المعلمين (معلمو المشناه) ، وتُستخدَم الكلمة للإشارة إلى علماء اليهود الذين جاءوا بعد الكتبة (سوفريم) وعاشوا في القرنين الأول والثاني الميلاديين الذين استمر عملهم من 10 ق م إلى سنة 200م ، وقد دون عملهم في التلمود " التعليم "(5) والذي انقسم بعد ذلك إلى** المشنا " التكرارات " والجيمارا " المسألة التي تعلم "(6) . وقد دون التلمود بالتدريج من سنة 100 إلى 500م . وكان من الطبيعي أن يعمل التنائيم على صيانة الكتاب المقدس العبري إذ أن عملهم كان يتعلق بجمع تعاليم معلمي اليهود على مدى عدة قرون اعتماداً على النص الكتابي .*
*(2) علماء التلمود (100 ـ 500 م) :  *
* وجاء بعد عصر الكتبة ، العصر الأول للتقليد ، عصر التلمود والذي استمر من حوالي 100 – 500 م . يقول كل من جيسلر ونيكس (**Geisler and Nex**) : *
*  " بعد العصر الأول للتقليد الذي اتَّبعه كتبة العهد القديم في عصر السوفريم (حوالي 400 ق م - 200م) ظهر عصر ثانٍ وهو العصر التلمودي (حوالي 100-500م) وهذا تلاه التقليد الماسوري الشهير (حوالي 500- 900م) . وكان عزرا يعمل مع أول هذه المجموعات حيث كانوا يعتبرون حافظي الكتاب المقدس حتى العصر الذي تلي عصر المسيح . وفيما بين 100-500م ، نما التلمود (التعليم) كمجموعة من القوانين المدنية والدينية العبرية التي تعتمد على التوراة . ويمثل التلمود بالأساس آراء وقرارات معلمي اليهود من حوالي عام 300 ق م إلى حوالي عام 500م ، وهو يشتمل على قسمين أساسيين : المشنا والجيمارا (7). *
*  وفي ذلك العصر أمضي العلماء الوقت الكثير في وضع القوانين المدنية والدينية العبرية . ووضع علماء التلمود نظاماً معقداً بعض الشيء لنسخ كتبهم الدينية . *
*(3 ) الماسوريين : *
*  وبعد العصر التلمودي جاء عصر التقليد الماسوري ، أو عصر الماسوريين ، أي*
*حملة التقليد ، من كلمة تقليد (**(Tradition** :  " **Trsm** -  **Masoret** - ماسورا " أي يسلم (**to transmit - to give over - to hand over**) ، يسلم التقليد والوحي الإلهي الذي تسلموه من أسلافهم ، من جيل إلى جيل(8)، وعملوا في الفترة من 500 م إلى 900 م على** وضع العلامات المتحركة وحركات النطق والتي أثبتت كشوف قمران أنها استمرار لما تم في القرون السابقة للميلاد . كما تولوا مسؤلية تحرير ونسخ ومطابقة مخطوطات العهد القديم . وكان مركز عملهم في طبرية . وقد كتبوا نسخاً من العهد القديم ، وأطلقوا عليها (النسخة الماسورية) وهي النسخة العبرية المعتمدة الآن . *
*  وقد تعامل هؤلاء الكتبة والماسوريون - على مر الأجيال - النص الكتابي بدرجة عالية  من التوقير والقداسة ، ومن ثم وضعوا قواعد صارمة لضمان نقل آيات ونصوص  الأسفار المقدسة من مخطوطة إلى أخرى بدقة شديدة حتى لا يقعوا في أي خطأ ، فلا يزيدوا على كلمة الله أو ينقصوا حرفاً واحداً . يقول كل من السير فردريك كنيون (**Sir Fredric Kenyon**) مدير المتحف البريطاني الأسبق في كتابه " كتابنا المقدس والمخطوطات القديمة " و ف . ف بروس (**F.F.Bruce**) في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " ، أنهم ، أي الكتبة والماسوريين ، أحصوا عدد الآيات والكلمات والحروف في كل سفر ، وحددوا الحرف الأوسط في أسفار موسى الخمسة والحرف الأوسط في العهد القديم كله ، وعرفوا الآيات التي تحتوى كلماتها على كل حروف الأبجدية " ، وغير ذلك من الحسابات ليذكروا الأرقام بسرعة(9)! *
*  وقد وضعوا قواعد وخطوات كان يجب أتباعها كما جاءت في التلمود والقواميس والكتب الكثيرة وهي كما يقول جيسلر وكما جاء في قاموس الكتاب المقدس لصموئيل دافيدسون (**Samuel Davidson**) إن الخطوات التالية تُتَّبع بدقة في كتابة مخطوطة العهد القديم ، كما جاء في التلمود : *
*(1) يجب أن يدون درج المجـمع على جـلد حيـوان طـاهر .*
*(2) ويجب أن يعده للاستخدام الخاص من قِبَل المجمع شخص يهودي . *
*(3) يجب أن تُضَم صفحات الدرج معاً بخيوط مأخوذة من حيوانات طاهرة . *
*(4) يجب أن تحتوي كل صفحة من الجلد على عدد معين وثابت من الأعمدة في المخطوطة كلها . *
*(5) يجب ألا يقل طول أي عمود عن 48 سطراً وألا يزيد عن 60 سطراً ، ويجب*
*أن يشتمل السطر على ثلاثين حرفاً . *
*(6) يجب أن تحاذي أوائل السطور في النسخة كلها، وإذا وجِدت ثلاث كلمات دون محاذاة لا يعتد بهذه النسخة . *
*(7) يجب أن يستخدم الحبر الأسود وليس الأحمر أو الأخضر أو أي لون آخر، ويجب أن يعد طبقاً لمواصفات محددة . *
*(8) يجب أن يتم النقل عن نسخة معتمدة لا يحيد عنها الناسخ بأي حال من الأحوال  *
*(9) يجب ألا يعتمد الناسخ على ذاكرته في تدوين أي كلمة أو حرف حتى ولو كان أصغر الحروف ، وكان على الكاتب أن ينقل فقط عن المخطوطة التي أمام عينيه . *
*(10) يجب أن يفصل بين كل حرفين ساكنين مسافة شعرة أو خيط . *
*(11) وأن يفصل بين كل فقرتين مسافة تسعة حروف ساكنة . *
*(12) وبين كل سفرين ثلاثة أسطر . *
*(13) يجب أن ينتهي السفر الخامس من أسفار موسى بسطر تام وليس هذا ضرورياً بالنسبة للأسفار الأخرى . *
*(14) علاوة على ذلك، يجب أن يرتدي الناسخ الثياب اليهودية كاملة . *
*(15) وأن يغسل بدنه كله . *
*(16) أن يبدأ في كتابة اسم الله بقلم حالما أخرجه من دواة الحبر .*
*(17) وإن خاطبه ملك أثناء تدوينه لهذا الاسم يجب ألا يلتفت إليه(10). *
*  ويضيف دافيدسون أن كل مخطوطة لا تتبع فيها هذه التعليمات تُدفن في الأرض أو تُحرق أو تُرسل للمدارس لتُقرأ فيها ككتب مطالعة ، ولا تُستعمل في المجامع ككتب مقدسة . من هذا نرى سبب قلَّة عدد مخطوطات العهد القديم الموجودة عندنا اليوم ، وهو برهان على الصحة للدقة المتناهية التي كان يراعيها النساخ ، فإنهم لـم يكونوا يقبلون أية مخطوطة إلا إذا كانت مطابقة تماماً للمخطوطة الأصلية .  *
*  ويقول جوش ماكدويل (**Gosh McDOWELL**) " كان علماء التلمود مقتنعين تماماً أنهم إذا ما انتهوا من نسخ إحدى المخطوطات فإنهم بذلك قد حصلوا على نسخة مطابقة للأصل ، ومن ثم يمكنهم أن يعتمدوا النسخة الجديدة ويعطوها نفس الصلاحيات "(11).  *
*  ويضيف السير فريدريك كنيون في كتابه " كتابنا المقدس والمخطوطات القديمة " إلى ما سبق : " إن الحرص الشديد الذي كان يتَّبع عند نسخ المخطوطات هو نفسه السبب في اختفاء النسخ القديمة . فعندما كانت تنسخ المخطوطة طبقاً للمواصفات الدقيقة المنصوص عليها في التلمود ، وبعد أن يتم التحقق من صحتها تماماً كانوا يقبلونها كنسخة معتمدة ، لها نفس قيمة النسخ الأخرى . وإذا تطابقت نسختان تماماً وبشكل صحيح فإن عنصر القِدَم لم يكن عنصر إيجاب للإبقاء على المخطوطة بل عنصر سلْب ، إذ أن المخطوطة كانت عرضة للبلاء والتلف بمرور الوقت . وكانت النسخة التالفة أو غير السليمة تفرز حالاً وتعد غير ملائمة للاستخدام . *
*  وكان بكل مجمع جنيزة (**hzynf** – **Geniza**)(**12**)**وهي خزانة للأشياء القديمة توضع بها المخطوطات التالفة جانباً ، ومن هذه الخزانات تم اكتشاف بعض المخطوطات الأكثر قِدَماً في العصور الحديثة . *
* ومن هنا لم تجري العادة اليهودية على اعتبار النسخة الأقدم من الأسفار المقدسة هي الأكثر قيمة ، ولكن على تفضيل النسخة الأحدث كنسخة سليمة لا يلحقها التلف . أما النسخ القديمة التي كانت تودع في الجنيزة فكان يصيبها التلف والفناء بشكل طبيعي إما بسبب الإهمال أو بسبب حرقها بشكل مقصود عندما كانت الجنيزة تمتلئ عن آخرها . *
*  ومن ثم فإن غياب النسخ القديمة جداً للكتاب المقدس العبري لا يجب أن يثير دهشتنا أو قلقنا . وإذا أضفنا للأسباب التي ذكرناها عصور الاضطهاد المتكررة (بما فيها من تدمير للممتلكات) التي تعرض لها اليهود ، يمكننا تعليل اختفاء المخطوطات القديمة ، كما يمكننا قبول المخطوطات الباقية بما تحفظه لنا - أي النص الماسوري "(13).    *
*  وهكذا سلم لنا الكهنة والكتبة أسفار العهد القديم بكل دقة ، بل ولم يكن التزام هؤلاء الكتبة بالدقة التامة هو وحده المسئول عن سلامتها ، بل بالأحرى تبجيلهم الشديد والمبالغ فيه للكتاب المقدس . تقول المشنا (أبوت 1:1) " أستلم موسى التوراة في سيناء وسلمها ليشوع ويشوع سلمها للشيوخ والشيوخ سلموها لرجال المجمع العظيم وقالوا ثلاثة أشياء : كن  متروياً في القضاء ، أقم تلاميذ كثيرين ، وأعمل سورا حول التوراة  " . كما قال المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس : " يوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب ، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحزف منها شئاً أو يغير أي شيء منها . بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداء لأجلها "   ويواصل يوسيفوس قوله مقارناً بين احترام العبرانيين للكتاب المقدس واحترام الإغريق لأدبهم : " إلى أي مدى يمكن أن يحتمل الإغريق مثل هذا النهج ؟ ولو كان بذلك سوف ينقذ أدب الأمة بأكمله من الدمار ، ما قبل الشخص الإغريقي أن يتحمل ألماً شخصياً ضئيلاً . إذ أن الإغريق يعتبرونها مجرد قصص ألَّفها أدباؤهم وفقاً لإبداعهم ، وهم يقنعون بهذه الرؤية حتى بالنسبة لأقدم مؤرخيهم ، إذ أنهم يرون بعض معاصريهم يخوضون في وصف أحداث ليس لهم فيها طرف ، دون أن يتكلفوا عناء البحث والسؤال لدى من يضطلعون على الحقائق "(14). *
*  ومما يبرهن على دقة حفظ كلمة الله في هذه الأسفار كلمة كلمة بدون زيادة أو نقصان وبكل دقة متناهية هو حفظ الأسماء الأجنبية بنفس الدقة التي كان يكتب بها أصحابها الأصليون يقول جليسن أركر (**Gleason Archer**) متتبعاً روبرت ديك ويلسون (**Robert Dick Wilson,s**) من خلال ملاحظاته الرائعة لصحة وموثوقية الكتاب المقدس منذ زمن الحضارات القديمة التي كانت تحيط بإسرائيل في العهد القديم : *
*  " تحوي الأسفار المقدسة العبرية أسماء ستة وعشرين ملكاً أو أكثر ذُكرت أسماؤهم في وثائق معاصرة لهؤلاء الملوك . وقد تبين أن هجاء أسماء معظم هؤلاء الملوك المنقوشة على آثارهم أو المدونة في وثائق ترجع إلى العصر الذي كانوا يحكمون فيه هو نفس الهجاء الوارد في نصوص العهد القديم . أما اختلافات الهجاء في البعض الآخر فهي تتفق مع قواعد علم الصوتيات التي كانت سائدة وقت تدوين النصوص العبرية. وفي حالتين أو ثلاث فقط هناك حروف أو أشكال للهجاء لم يتم التأكد من تفسيرها حتى الآن . وحتى في هذه الحالات القليلة لا يمكن اعتبار الهجاء الذي ورد في النص العبري هجاءً خاطئاً . ومن ناحية أخرى ، فإن أكثر أسماء ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل وجِدت في الوثائق الأشورية المعاصرة لها بنفس الهجاء الذي ورد في النص العبري الموجود الآن . *
* وفي 144 حالة للنقل من اللغات المصرية والأشورية والبابلية والموآبية إلى اللغة العبرية وفي 40 حالة أخرى للنقل في الاتجاه المعاكس ، أي في 184 حالة تشير الأدلة إلى أنه على مدى 2300 - 3900 عام تم نقل الأسماء بدقة بالغة في مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس العبري . فقيام الكتبة الأصليين بتدوينها بهذه الدقة البالغة ومراعاتهم للقواعد اللغوية الصحيحة ، هو دليل رائع على علمهم وحرصهم الشديد ، فضلاً عن ذلك فإن نقل النسَّاخ للنص العبري عبر هذه القرون الطويلة يعد ظاهرة لا مثيل لها في تاريخ الأدب "(15). *


----------

